# knitting tea party 10 june '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday Edition 10 June '16

I apologize fro there being no recipes yesterday. I have been feeling bad all week = total exhaustion - dizziness - four rounds of dry heaves - feels like my body has gone to pot. My legs ache which makes it difficult to walk. Enough complaining.

HOMEMADE HOT DOG SAUCE BY GRANDPA BOB By Robert Shank

This homemade hot dog sauce has been a recipe creation that Grandpa Bob has been trying to perfect for the last few months.

Ingredients

1 lb ground chuck (80/20)
1 lb ground sirloin
2 cups cold water
2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons cumin
2 teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons coarse black pepper
1 3/4 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons dried garlic flakes
2 teaspoons dried onion flakes
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1 cup ketchup
4 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 cup brown sugar

Instructions

1. Place ground meats in a large dutch oven. Add enough water to just cover the meat. Bring to a boil, uncovered. Stir frequently to break meat into small pieces. Reduce heat to a simmer.

2. In a small bowl, combine the chili powder, paprika, cumin, salt, black pepper, onion powder, garlic flakes, onion flakes, red pepper (START with lesser amount), and garlic salt. Stir into the meat after it comes to a boil.

3. Cook meat for 1 1/2 hours on a low simmer, uncovered, stirring frequently.

4. In a medium size bowl, combine the ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, and brown sugar. Stir into the meat, and continue to simmer over a low heat for 30 minutes, stirring frequently. Taste to see if any spices need adjusted, such as adding more salt and the rest of the red pepper. Allow these to simmer the last few minutes.

5. Remove from the heat. Remove grease with a large spoon. Leave some on to maintain consistency. More will cook off when it is warmed up. We leave about 1/4 cup. Stir well prior to serving. Makes enough for 24 regular size hot dogs.

Notes: Freezes well ----Best if made a few hours or a day prior to serving to allow flavors to blend well.

http://grandmahoneyshouse.com/2016/05/homemade-hot-dog-sauce-by-grandpa-bob/

TOFFEE PECAN DREAM BARS

Ingredients

1 box yellow or butter cake mix
2 eggs
1 can Eagle Brand Milk
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup Heath Milk Chocolate Toffee Bits

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Combine the cake mix, one egg and butter and combine with a fork until crumbly. \

3. Press into greased 9x13 pan.

4. Mix condensed milk, egg and vanilla until well blended.

5. Add in toffee and pecans and pour over crust.

6.Bake for about 30 minutes or until edges are becoming browned. Middle will seem a little jiggly but don't over bake.

7. Cool completely and cut into bars.

http://livingoncloudandreanine.blogspot.com/2016/05/toffee-pecan-dream-bars.html

Strawberry Swirl Cream Cheese Pound Cake

Ingrediens

1 1/2 cups butter, softened
3 cups sugar
8 oz cream cheese, softened
6 eggs, room temperature
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp almond extract
3/4 tsp vanilla extract
3/4 cup strawberry glaze

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Prepare bundt pan by greasing, then flouring. Remove any excess flour. Set pan aside.

2. In large stand mixer, beat butter until smooth and creamy, on medium speed.

3. Slowly add sugar, one cup at a time. Beat until light and fluffy.

4. Add cream cheese, beat until completely incorporated and mixture is creamy.

5. Beat in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.

6. Change mixer speed to low and add flour. Add one cup at a time. When all flour has been added, stir in almond and vanilla extracts.

7. Pour 1/3 of cake batter into prepared pan. Smooth batter a little with back of spoon.

8. Spoon in half of the strawberry glaze. Take a knife, and gently swirl the glaze around. Be careful to not let the glaze touch the edge of the pan.

9. Pour 1/3 batter over top glaze, smooth again with spoon.

10.Add remaining glaze, swirl, cover with remaining batter. Smooth to cover all glaze.

11. Bake for 1 hour 10 minutes or until cake is golden and a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool cake for 20 minutes then turn cake out to wire rack to cool completely.

Strawberry Sugar

Ingrediens
1/2 cup freeze dried strawberries
1/4 cup sugar

Directions

1 .Add strawberries and sugar to food processor.

2. Process until only small bits of strawberries remain. Set aside.

Powdered Sugar Glaze

Ingredients

2 cups powdered sugar
1/4 cup butter, melted
2 tbsp half and half
1 tsp vanilla
Milk, as needed

Directions

1. In medium mixing bowl, sift powdered sugar.

2. Add melted butter to sugar, stir until combined.

3. Add half and half, and vanilla mix well. Add additional milk if needed, to reach desired consistency.

3. Once cake has completely cooled, pour or drizzle glaze over cake. Sprinkle immediately with Strawberry Sugar.

http://www.bigrigsnlilcookies.com/2015/04/strawberry-swirl-cream-cheese-pound.html

PANZANELLA SANDWICH This post is sponsored by Eureka! and SheKnows Media

Panzanella Sandwich - Inspired by the classic Italian Panzanella Salad, this incredibly delicious sandwich is piled with layers of summer vegetables, basil pesto, and mozzarella cheese. Meet this Panzanella Sandwich. It's completely overloaded with the most delicious and fresh tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, and onions, plus it has a little cheese and basil pesto, and it's all tossed in balsamic vinegar.

15 minPrep Time
15 minTotal Time

Ingredients

4 campari tomatoes, sliced into rounds
1 English Cucumber, sliced into rounds
1 red bell pepper, sliced into thin rings
1 small red onion, sliced into thin rounds
6 basil leaves, cut into thin ribbons
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
1 garlic clove, minced
8 eureka!® Organic Grainiac Bread slices
1/4 cup basil pesto
4 mozzarella cheese slices

Instructions

Prepare the salad first

1. Combine tomatoes, cucumbers, pepper rings, onions, basil, balsamic vinegar, extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic in a salad bowl; gently toss to combine. Set aside.

2. Toast the bread slices.

3. Spread a teaspoon of basil pesto on each slice of bread.

Arrange the sandwiches

1. Add a slice of cheese on 4 of the bread slices.

2. Divide salad evenly over each slice of cheese.

3. Top with remaining bread slices.

4. Serve.

Cuisine: Italian | Recipe Type: Sandwiches

Notes: WW SmartPoints: 7

http://diethood.com/panzanella-sandwich/#S4yq1AHQhElrVXOU.99

Mexican Chicken Soup

1/10th of recipe (about 1 cup): 154 calories, 4g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 407mg sodium, 10.5g carbs, 3g fiber,4.5g sugars, 18.5g protein

PointsPlus® value 4*

SmartPoints® value 2*

Finished with tasty toppers, this hearty soup is as beautiful to view as it is delicious to eat.

Prep: 30 minutes 
Cook: 3 - 4 hours or 7 - 8 hours
MAKES 10 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs. raw boneless skinless chicken breasts, halved
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup plus 2 tbsp. chopped cilantro
4 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
2 cups chopped tomatoes
2 cups chopped carrots
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup seeded and chopped jalapeño pepper (about 1 pepper's worth)
2 tsp. chopped garlic
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. cumin
1/2 cup plus 2 tbsp. fat-free plain Greek yogurt
5 oz. (about 3/4 cup) chopped avocado (about 1 medium avocado's worth)
Optional garnish: lime wedges

Directions:

1. Place chicken in a slow cooker, and season with pepper and 1/4 tsp. salt. Top with 1/2 cup cilantro.

2. Add all remaining ingredients except yogurt, avocado, and remaining cilantro. Stir well.

3. Cover and cook on high for 3 - 4 hours or on low for 7 - 8 hours, until chicken is fully cooked.

4. Transfer chicken to a large bowl. Shred with two forks -- one to hold the chicken in place and the other to scrape across and shred it.

5. Return shredded chicken to the slow cooker, and mix well.

6.Top each serving with 1 tbsp. cilantro, 1 tbsp. yogurt, and 1/2 oz. (about 2 tbsp.) avocado.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/healthy-slow-cooker-recipes-mexican-chicken-soup-pork-chili

Pork Tenderloin Green Chili

1/6th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 253 calories, 2g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 817mg sodium, 35g carbs, 9g fiber,6g sugars, 22g protein

PointsPlus® value 6*

SmartPoints® value 5*

This recipe has pureed kale to boost the nutrient factor and the green color, but all you taste is amazing chili full of tender pork!

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 3 - 4 hours or 7 - 8 hours

Ingredients:

2 cups chopped kale
Two 15.5-oz. cans cannellini (white kidney) beans, drained and rinsed
2 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 cup salsa verde (tomatillo salsa)
One 4-oz. can diced green chiles, not drained
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 tbsp. chopped garlic
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 tsp. ground cumin
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
1 dried bay leaf
12 oz. raw lean boneless pork tenderloin, trimmed of excess fat
1/2 cup chopped cilantro

Directions:

In a blender, combine kale, half of the drained/rinsed cannellini beans, and 1 cup broth. Blend until smooth.

Top each serving with a heaping tablespoon of chopped cilantro.
MAKES 6 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/healthy-slow-cooker-recipes-mexican-chicken-soup-pork-chili

Creamy Carrot Soup
1/4th of recipe (about 1 1/4 cups): 125 calories, 1.25g total fat (0g sat fat), 582mg sodium, 26.5g carbs, 5.5g fiber, 8g sugars, 4g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3* -- SmartPoints® value 2*

Creamy, sweet yet savory, and sooo delicious. If you like carrots, you'll FLIP over this colorful concoction!

Ingredients:

4 cups chopped carrots
1 large onion, chopped
1 medium potato (about 7 oz.), peeled and cubed
2 cups fat-free chicken broth
1/4 tsp. salt, or more to taste
1/4 tsp. black pepper, or more to taste
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg
1 cup Unsweetened Original Almond Breeze

Directions:

Bring a large nonstick pot to medium-high heat on the stove. Add carrots, onion, and potato. Cook and stir until tender, about 10 minutes.

Add broth and seasonings and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook until veggies are soft, about 10 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool slightly.

Carefully transfer contents of the pot to a blender. Add Almond Breeze and puree until smooth.

If needed, return soup to the pot and bring to desired temperature on the stove. Season with additional salt and pepper, if you like, and enjoy!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

This recipe can also be found in the "Soups" chapter of Hungry Girl 300 Under 300!

http://www.hungry-girl.com/go-to-guides/show/2172-all-i-want-for-christmas-is-soup-book-exclusive-recipes

Kazu's Special Eggplant & Shrimp Soup

1/5th of recipe (about 1 cup): 68 calories, <0.5g total fat (0g sat fat), 998mg sodium, 9g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 6g sugars, 8g protein -- PointsPlus® value 2* -- SmartPoints® value 2*

This recipe is for HG Lisa's favorite soup from her favorite sushi restaurant, graciously given to her by her favorite sushi chef, Kazu. P.S. It tastes even better the next day!

Ingredients:

1/2 cup liquid Asian noodle soup base (like the kind by Kikkoman; found at Asian markets and select grocery stores)
2 cups peeled eggplant cut into 1-inch cubes (Japanese eggplant, if available)
1 Anaheim pepper or banana pepper, seeded and chopped
1 cup chopped shiitake mushrooms
5 oz. cooked ready-to-eat medium-small shrimp

Directions:

In a medium nonstick pot on the stove, combine soup base with 3 1/2 cups of water. Bring to a boil.

Add veggies and reduce to a simmer. Cook for 15 minutes, or until veggies have softened.

Add shrimp and cook until hot, about 2 minutes. Enjoy!

MAKES 5 SERVINGS

This recipe can also be found in the "Souper Douper" chapter of Hungry Girl: Recipes and Survival Strategies for Guilt-Free Eating in the Real World!

http://www.hungry-girl.com/go-to-guides/show/2172-all-i-want-for-christmas-is-soup-book-exclusive-recipes

Think I have come to the end of my energy for this afternoon. Hopefully I won't sleep too deep - I'll try to be awake at five. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- sorry to see you are out of energy Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 3rd June, 2016* by Darowil 

There was been bad weather along the eastern coast of Australia early in the week. *Busyworkerbee* had no problems, *Nicho* had flooding in the downstairs garage but the house itself was fine.

*jheiens* is starting her second month of helping Susan out at the center. Beginning to look like she might be in for the long haul. Hard work with a lot going on.

*Gwen* called up for jury duty but was released from duty after the first day. She has found a new puppy which the vet thinks is a mix of chocolate lab and weimaraner. Her name is Alice.

*Bella* has gone back home after nearly 2 months in hospital..

*Swedenme's* DS had another scan - hasn't heard results so hoping this a good sign. She broke a tooth earlier in the week

*Martina's* DS has a persistent cough - is now on antibiotics.

*Kathleendoris* is heading off to France for a couple of weeks so will be absent for much of the time (well from the TP)

*Railyn* has tests this week - small bowel (to try to find cause of her anaemia) and a mammogram.

*Fan's* SIL back in hospital after making herself at home in a strangers house. Oxygen levels are extremely low.

A friend of *Pacer's* has just been diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer. She is dealing with the tail end of a divorce currently and will be looking at surgery once this is finalised.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 3rd June KTP
2 - *Swedenme* - Beautiful blanket
6 - *Fan* - Crochet squares
9 - *Kate* - Garden
11 - *Kathleendoris* - White poppy
14 - *Fan* - Guava jelly
15 - *Poledra* - Slippers/Bib
16 - *Lurker* - Naples / Herculaneum
16 - *Poledra* - Iris
22 - *Swedenme* - Garden flowers
26 - *Poledra* - Hawk Springs
26 - *Fan* - Guava jelly 
27 - *Agnes* - Beautiful Edinburgh
28 - *Agnes* - The Kelpies
31 - *Poledra* - Pineapple upside down cake
33 - *Swedenme* - The Edinburgh Tattoo
33 - *Kathleendoris* - Iris and white poppies
33 - *Nicho* - Storms in Australia
35 - *Swedenme* - Abandoned lounger!
43 - *Lurker* - Pfeilraupe scarf
50 - *Gwen* - New puppy, Alice
52 - *Rookie* - Sign on garage door
54 - *Sassafras* - Gold hat
54 - *Swedenme* - Meringue with berries
57 - *Lurker* - Julie wearing the guernsey
61 - *Kate* - Caitlin on holiday.
63 - *Lurker* - Cousin Jean's gansey/Stornoway harbour
63 - *Lurker* - DD and DGKs
65 - *Bubba* - Crochet blanket

RECIPES
14 - *Rookie* - Mum's strawberry jam
23 - *Budasha* - Creamy Spinach roll-ups

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages.....
1, 12, 25, 37, 44 and 49 

CRAFTS
10 - *Agnes* - Textured crochet beanie (link)
13 - *Sam* - Boho crochet wrap (link)
28 - *Poledra* - Slipper patterns & bib patterns (links)
44 - *Sam* - Crochet slippers (link)
54 - *Bonnie* - Crochet baby dress (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Sam* - Portable oxygen concentrators (link)
22 - *Lurker* - War surgeon & queen's dogs (link)
45 - *Darowil* - Henley on Todd (link)
45 - *Lurker* - Funny
46 - *Darowil* - Coober Pedy (link)
48 - *Lurker* - Funnies
61 - *Darowil* - Alice Springs weather charts (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes. They all sound fabulous.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot also. Need to go trim my hair and get it out of my eyes--been meaning to do it all week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
You are not moaning just informing us about your health . I wondered if you were not well as we haven't seen much of you this week I really hope you feel lots better soon . 
Forgot it was Friday as I've been busy trying to get a few projects finished as I've way to many going on , up to 5 projects hopefully by tomorrow I'll be down to 2 . Although I feel obligated to start another crochet blanket as a lovely elderly lady really wants me to make it , she is a bit deaf so I don't think she gets the part that I'm just learning 
She tried to just tell me the pattern last week which I didn't really get so this week she has brought me the pattern 
So as I said I think I should at least try to start it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling better very soon. {{{hugs}}}


Just catching up on the end of last weeks TP and saw the picture of beautiful Caitlin , doesn't look a baby no more and her grandma has good taste the dress is lovely .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Thanks for the recipes. They all sound fabulous.


Hello! I don't recall you dropping by before! Would be lovely to hear from you again- especially when Sam is feeling more his usual self.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recepies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan and Bonnie responded to both of your posts at the end of last week's. Too lazy to re-post.
Got to go get dinner ready; running behind on doing that this evening.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, so sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope this coming week is a better one for you.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Drink lots of liquids. Sounds a little like dehydration. Get better!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the terrific recipes! New to Tea Party and was brought to my attention by my friend Fan. I just made macaroni salad to take to a cookout tomorrow but some of yours really caught my eye! Do hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess I will be ignoring any soup recipes for a few months as it has been 92 degrees in the shade this week. So sorry you have not been feeling up to par, Sam. We all understand and hope tomorrow will be a much better day for you. Wish I could think of something interesting to say, but afraid not. Knitting another Marianna's baby sweaters for charity. Even though I have knitted many, this time I had to frog it several times. I have no idea why I was making these mistakes, but I seem to be on the right track now. Strange how these things occur.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

81brighteyes, welcome back.
Sam, hugs and healing energy sent your way. Eggplant soup interesting. 
Up until almost dawn so not much accomplished today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches, welcome, stop by often.
Kate, thank you for summary.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marking my spot and worrying about you Sam. I am wondering if you have a virus or just plain have low blood iron? Could you be anemic? Perhaps a visit to the doctor should be undertaken as with your low oxygen problem, this could account for many of your symptoms. Just a suggestion. Thanking you for this good start and for the summary people. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to our new comers!

Wroclawnice
ramram0003
and Mrsvette!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> Drink lots of liquids. Sounds a little like dehydration. Get better!


Those popsicles the boys come over should be eaten by you this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the tea party. We love having visitors drop by and then decide to come every week.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to our new comers!
> 
> Wroclawnice
> ramram0003
> and Mrsvette!


From me, too.
Also thanks Sam and ladies. I agree that a visit to the doctor sounds in order, Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, new voices!

Sam, healing energy coming your way. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Welcome to all the newbies here at the tea party! In case you don't know we chat all week then on Friday about 5 p.m. EST Sam starts us anew. Jump in conversations any time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, Thanks for starting another week & thanks for the summaries, ladies.

Sam, hope you are feeling better soon.

I had a phone call from GD just before I went to town, seems, grandpa had the nerve to pick up her brother & not her????
What was he thinking???? So now both are here. I. Enter get sme supper n.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've decided to take a break from the socks... Need to use bigger needles for a while. I'll get back to those cuffs in a week or so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've decided to take a break from the socks... Need to use bigger needles for a while. I'll get back to those cuffs in a week or so.


I've been using 2.5mm needles for the Pfeilraupe- it is good to have the 3.5mm circular in commission now! For a DK weight vest, based on a Gansey- I'm doing a garter stitch welt in two halves. You have been on a real production line with your socks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Thanks for the recipes. They all sound fabulous.


Welcome to the Tea Party. Feel free to join us any time you want- as you will see we chat about all sorts of things here. And you will soon work out what is going on and what we are talking about.
ANd to Wroclawnice, ramram0003 and Mrsvette!
We are here all week- Sam starts us afresh each Friday/Saturday depending on where is the world we might be. Any time from Friday 5pm to Saturday morning. Always 5pm for Sam. Think I'm the latest at 6.30am (but in our summer it is 8.30am-a nice respectable time)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam hope you are feeling better soon- you may need to visit your doctor again if you don't pick up soon. Nip it in the bud. Of course it is a weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if this one is funny or not!? From Ruthie in Glasgow - Scotland.

This is a conversation between a man and his wife. Please note that she asks 7 questions which he answered quite simply and she is speechless after answering only one question. I'll bet this happens more often than not to most husbands out there. I'm just saying........

Woman: 
Do you drink beer?
Man: Yes

Woman: 
How many beers a day?
Man: 
Usually about 3

Woman: 
How much do you pay per beer?
Man: $5.00 which includes a tip.

Woman: 
And how long have you been drinking?
Man: 
About 20 years, I suppose

Woman: 
So a beer costs $5.00 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending each month at $450.00. In one year it would be approximately $5400.00, correct?
Man: 
Correct

Woman: 
If in 1 year you spend $5400.00, not accounting for inflation, the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000.00 correct?
Man: 
Correct
Woman: 
Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer, that money could have been put in a step-up interest savings account and after accounting for compound interest for the past 20 years, you could have now bought a Ferrari?

Man: 
Do you drink beer?
Woman: 
No.
Man: 
Where's your Ferrari?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if this one is funny or not!? From Ruthie in Glasgow - Scotland.
> 
> This is a conversation between a man and his wife. Please note that she asks 7 questions which he answered quite simply and she is speechless after answering only one question. I'll bet this happens more often than not to most husbands out there. I'm just saying........
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if this one is funny or not!? From Ruthie in Glasgow - Scotland.
> 
> This is a conversation between a man and his wife. Please note that she asks 7 questions which he answered quite simply and she is speechless after answering only one question. I'll bet this happens more often than not to most husbands out there. I'm just saying........
> 
> ...


Surely the answer is clear? Down his gut!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope you're feeling much better Sam..have your legs checked ..it sounds like circulation problems..club soda with quinine is good if your having leg cramps..drink plenty of water too...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Childcare sure doesn't agree with one little girl. She is sick with one of the minor diseases that is almost inevitable. Explains why she was funny yesterday- it clearly started coming on while I had her yesterday afternoon. 1 hour Monday was all it took for her to pick it up. As Vick said inevitable- but didn't expect it quite so soon! 

And now I will post the latest socks with the April club yarn.
Did the Sweet Tomato Heel- don't think I like it but will hold final response till worn them. But not useful for many socks. Tried it on 2 of the pairs. The third 'pair' might look a little incomplete- after all it is waiting for heel, toes and cuffs! Not enough yarn to do a full pair but not sure what I want to use for them so figured I would knit them up and finish later. The photo with 3 socks tries to show the difference between the two differenthanks (hand dyed so expected), the bottom sock uses the two alternating rounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Childcare sure doesn't agree with one little girl. She is sick with one of the minor diseases that is almost inevitable. Explains why she was funny yesterday- it clearly started coming on while I had her yesterday afternoon. 1 hour Monday was all it took for her to pick it up. As Vick said inevitable- but didn't expect it quite so soon!
> 
> And now I will post the latest socks with the April club yarn.
> Did the Sweet Tomato Heel- don't think I like it but will hold final response till worn them. But not useful for many socks. Tried it on 2 of the pairs. The third 'pair' might look a little incomplete- after all it is waiting for heel, toes and cuffs! Not enough yarn to do a full pair but not sure what I want to use for them so figured I would knit them up and finish later. The photo with 3 socks tries to show the difference between the two differenthanks (hand dyed so expected), the bottom sock uses the two alternating rounds.


Looks a very serviceable colour for socks- this is your year long Christmas present? Sorry to hear Elizabeth is sick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a very serviceable colour for socks- this is your year long Christmas present? Sorry to hear Elizabeth is sick.


Thats right (and Maryanne's year long birthday present hence 2 lots of yarn. Purple is this years theme and Maryanne's favourite colour.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats right (and Maryanne's year long birthday present hence 2 lots of yarn. Purple is this years theme and Maryanne's favourite colour.)


So are the socks for you or for Maryanne?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning All! Hope everyone is well! Any update on Sam? Hope everyone has a great day! Will be waiting for more storms to hit at any time during the day. Still unpacking from final move so days are busy. Still having some work done around the house. Had a generator installed yesterday but hasn't been inspected so keeping fingers crossed nothing major happens until it's all clear. Have to find some kind of needlework in one of the boxes. Julie I hope things turn around and you get what needs to be done - Fran kept me posted. Everyone have a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Morning All! Hope everyone is well! Any update on Sam? Hope everyone has a great day! Will be waiting for more storms to hit at any time during the day. Still unpacking from final move so days are busy. Still having some work done around the house. Had a generator installed yesterday but hasn't been inspected so keeping fingers crossed nothing major happens until it's all clear. Have to find some kind of needlework in one of the boxes. Julie I hope things turn around and you get what needs to be done - Fran kept me posted. Everyone have a good one!


Good to 'see' you again! And thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So are the socks for you or for Maryanne?


One for her, one for me and a spare.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the tea party. We love having visitors drop by and then decide to come every week.


You put that so graciously, Jeanette, and I will second the post.

Welcome to the tea party, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, I am on page 3!! Thanks again for another weeks start off.

Sam I am sorry to hear you havent been feeling well. Get better soon. 

Well only 3 sleeps to go until DD and Serena move into their unit. .... yes I AM counting Sonja! LOL My tongue is very bruised but not quite bleeding. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to our new comers!
> 
> Wroclawnice
> ramram0003
> and Mrsvette!


 :sm24: And welcome from me. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a very serviceable colour for socks- this is your year long Christmas present? Sorry to hear Elizabeth is sick.


Ditto....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I am on page 3!! Thanks again for another weeks start off.
> 
> Sam I am sorry to hear you havent been feeling well. Get better soon.
> 
> Well only 3 sleeps to go until DD and Serena move into their unit. .... yes I AM counting Sonja! LOL My tongue is very bruised but not quite bleeding. LOL


Does that include the sleep you should be having now . I'm guessing it's about bedtime there now . So a couple of days time you will be shouting yippee and doing the happy dance ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> You put that so graciously, Jeanette, and I will second the post.
> 
> Welcome to the tea party, y'all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Welcome everyone from me too , hope to hear more from you all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Does that include the sleep you should be having now . I'm guessing it's about bedtime there now . So a couple of days time you will be shouting yippee and doing the happy dance ????????????


Yes it does! It is 9.45pm here now so not quite bed time yet... but not too long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Childcare sure doesn't agree with one little girl. She is sick with one of the minor diseases that is almost inevitable. Explains why she was funny yesterday- it clearly started coming on while I had her yesterday afternoon. 1 hour Monday was all it took for her to pick it up. As Vick said inevitable- but didn't expect it quite so soon!
> 
> And now I will post the latest socks with the April club yarn.
> Did the Sweet Tomato Heel- don't think I like it but will hold final response till worn them. But not useful for many socks. Tried it on 2 of the pairs. The third 'pair' might look a little incomplete- after all it is waiting for heel, toes and cuffs! Not enough yarn to do a full pair but not sure what I want to use for them so figured I would knit them up and finish later. The photo with 3 socks tries to show the difference between the two differenthanks (hand dyed so expected), the bottom sock uses the two alternating rounds.


Sorry to hear little Elizabeth is not very well hope she feel better soon 
Your socks are lovely Margaret , nice colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, sorry that you haven't been feeling well. Not to worry about recipes. We have lots to keep us going. I'll be off the net for a while. Bell is coming to install Fibe and I'm changing my server. It's going to take several hours to change phone, tv and internet. I guess I'll be stumbling on the net for a while.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, just read that you haven't been well, hoping that things are improving "BIG TIME" for you. Trying to keep up with reading weekly, not always possible but am trying. All is well with myself, just don't know where my time goes. Who would've thought when we retire that there's still never enough hours in a day, don't know how I managed when I was much younger with Family, work and household. I am enjoying life though!
Posting the attachment below as I think they are so adorable and am positive quiet a few of you will attempt to make these. Wish I could crochet never mind for all who can hope you enjoy. Once again "SAM" hope you are feeling better.

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/yorkie-free-crochet-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4be6b9d2ee-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4be6b9d2ee-60616749


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, what pretty socks & as Julie said, a great color. Sorry Elizabeth is sick, the hazards of daycare, my youngest forever had a sore throat, ended up booked to get tonsils out, he was the last of the 5 boys his age there to do so- I think it just continually passed from one to the next. Surgery got cancelled, doctors Dad died & he never did get them out & rarely had a sore throat after. My oldest must have had better immunity as he was rarely sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Morning All! Hope everyone is well! Any update on Sam? Hope everyone has a great day! Will be waiting for more storms to hit at any time during the day. Still unpacking from final move so days are busy. Still having some work done around the house. Had a generator installed yesterday but hasn't been inspected so keeping fingers crossed nothing major happens until it's all clear. Have to find some kind of needlework in one of the boxes. Julie I hope things turn around and you get what needs to be done - Fran kept me posted. Everyone have a good one!


Welcome to the tea party, hope you will visit us often.

What kind of generator did you install? We are looking at getting one. We have a little portable but seem to be getting more power outages, the Province needs to upgrade our area as there have been many oilfield facilities built in recent years so the system is overloaded & any little stress puts it out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I am on page 3!! Thanks again for another weeks start off.
> 
> Sam I am sorry to hear you havent been feeling well. Get better soon.
> 
> Well only 3 sleeps to go until DD and Serena move into their unit. .... yes I AM counting Sonja! LOL My tongue is very bruised but not quite bleeding. LOL


I'm glad things will be settling down in your life few in a few more days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome everyone from me too , hope to hear more from you all


& me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, just read that you haven't been well, hoping that things are improving "BIG TIME" for you. Trying to keep up with reading weekly, not always possible but am trying. All is well with myself, just don't know where my time goes. Who would've thought when we retire that there's still never enough hours in a day, don't know how I managed when I was much younger with Family, work and household. I am enjoying life though!
> Posting the attachment below as I think they are so adorable and am positive quiet a few of you will attempt to make these. Wish I could crochet never mind for all who can hope you enjoy. Once again "SAM" hope you are feeling better.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/yorkie-free-crochet-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4be6b9d2ee-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4be6b9d2ee-60616749


Good to hear from you again, glad all is well.
I agree, how was there time to chase kids & work? I think maybe I've slowed down alot????
Cute pattern, that site has lost to of cute things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret , love your heir and a spare socks.
Sam, hope you are feeling better.
Newcomers, welcome!
Sugar, glad you are on final countdown and your tongue has held up.
Kiwifrau, welcome back. Adorable Yorker link.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the tea party, hope you will visit us often.
> 
> What kind of generator did you install? We are looking at getting one. We have a little portable but seem to be getting more power outages, the Province needs to upgrade our area as there have been many oilfield facilities built in recent years so the system is overloaded & any little stress puts it out.


I've installed a GenerX generator. Works off natural gas. Don't know if they're in Canada. Lived in NY all my life and never had a gasoline powered generator until just before hurricane Sandy. Didn't lose power (don't know why either) but lost entire lower part of house. I do hope you'll be able to get something in place. I'm new to Florida and just don't want to be without power. They're saying a busy hurricane season this year. Better to be safe than sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She probably bought yarn! LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if this one is funny or not!? From Ruthie in Glasgow - Scotland.
> 
> This is a conversation between a man and his wife. Please note that she asks 7 questions which he answered quite simply and she is speechless after answering only one question. I'll bet this happens more often than not to most husbands out there. I'm just saying........
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful sock Margaret!
Hope little Elizabeth recovers quickly.



darowil said:


> Childcare sure doesn't agree with one little girl. She is sick with one of the minor diseases that is almost inevitable. Explains why she was funny yesterday- it clearly started coming on while I had her yesterday afternoon. 1 hour Monday was all it took for her to pick it up. As Vick said inevitable- but didn't expect it quite so soon!
> 
> And now I will post the latest socks with the April club yarn.
> Did the Sweet Tomato Heel- don't think I like it but will hold final response till worn them. But not useful for many socks. Tried it on 2 of the pairs. The third 'pair' might look a little incomplete- after all it is waiting for heel, toes and cuffs! Not enough yarn to do a full pair but not sure what I want to use for them so figured I would knit them up and finish later. The photo with 3 socks tries to show the difference between the two differenthanks (hand dyed so expected), the bottom sock uses the two alternating rounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> One for her, one for me and a spare.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She probably bought yarn! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH has been working on my yarn dyeing area on the deck. Should have it finished this weekend. I picked the materials to make my own outdoor sink; will be deeper and more sturdy than the pre-made ones you can purchase. Once all is finished I'll take a photo and post it. I'm really getting excited about it all. Really hot today; currently 92 at 12:46 p.m. and suppose to hit 95. Taking a break from working outside until it cools down this evening. I was put some solar lights around outside but instead just left them in box holder to charge and will finish putting them up when it cools down. TTYL....of to check the digest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Spent an enjoyable afternoon at the pottery painting shop,we had very heavy showers while I was there, and it was still raining when I came home. Just going to do some crochet and reading this evening. Take care all. My prayers for those needing them. I hope you are feeling better today, Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I've installed a GenerX generator. Works off natural gas. Don't know if they're in Canada. Lived in NY all my life and never had a gasoline powered generator until just before hurricane Sandy. Didn't lose power (don't know why either) but lost entire lower part of house. I do hope you'll be able to get something in place. I'm new to Florida and just don't want to be without power. They're saying a busy hurricane season this year. Better to be safe than sorry. Good luck!


That's the brand we have been looking at, just need to do it
There was a tornado a couple of yrs ago, we lost power for 24 hrs but some were out for a week & I worry that will happen again. It's also a real concern in winter, we have a fireplace but the fan needs power & when cold it doesn't take long for the house to cool


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are having company for supper, I've got pies & salad made, baked potatoes ready for the oven. Just taking a break before I start the buns, I'm going to do the garlic- Parmesan monkey bread so I guess I better get off here & get at it.

Julie, I was looking at the parade of scarfs from the worship, they are all lovely. Did something happen with the teacher? There were some comments that said you carried on without a teacher.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got several, several quarts of left-over candied sweet potatoes from the Center that I want to make into sweet potato pies but baked in 13''x9'' pans. Sort of like Tami's apple slab recipe. I can wing the crusts and they only need to cover the bottoms and 1/4 to 1/2 inch up sides of the pans. Wish me luck on the outcome. I'm hoping to feed at least 40-45 on Monday with this as dessert. Can't stand the thought of the potatoes going to waste. My goal can't be that difficult. If it is, don't tell me. I'll report back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I was looking at the parade of scarfs from the worship, they are all lovely. Did something happen with the teacher? There were some comments that said you carried on without a teacher.


Yes Jackie (pinkflowerpetal) (I think that is her user name) disappeared early on, no one not even Shirley has heard from her- whether it's her computer, or something more serious. Several people stepped in to interpret the instructions (it's not a conventional pattern) and we persevered.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Just logged on and didn't look at page 5 and just sent PM to you. Excellent generator.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've got several, several quarts of left-over candied sweet potatoes from the Center that I want to make into sweet potato pies but baked in 13''x9'' pans. Sort of like Tami's apple slab recipe. I can wing the crusts and they only need to cover the bottoms and 1/4 to 1/2 inch up sides of the pans. Wish me luck on the outcome. I'm hoping to feed at least 40-45 on Monday with this as dessert. Can't stand the thought of the potatoes going to waste. My goal can't be that difficult. If it is, don't tell me. I'll report back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can't you just use a pumpkin pie recipe & replace the pumpkin with sweet potatoe? I know people here use other squash & even mashed carrots to replace the pumpkin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Jackie (pinkflowerpetal) (I think that is her user name) disappeared early on, no one not even Shirley has heard from her- whether it's her computer, or something more serious. Several people stepped in to interpret the instructions (it's not a conventional pattern) and we persevered.


You all certainly did wel as the results are lovely.

I hope Jackie is OK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ejs... So glad you have a place of your own. Hopefully you will be able to visit with us more often.

I have enjoyed reading along during the day. I have today off from work so I got up early and started laundry. Matthew had to meet with the lady who wants some technical drawings done. I can't say anything more about it since it is for something to be patented yet. He did get paid and is scheduled to meet again on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
She has been released from hospital back home, but refuses any help, wouldn't take a shower in hospital and therefore smells rather overripe! They can't force her mores the pity, but will monitor situation with her overall.
The police will probably take her car licence off her which is good, as she doesn't remember what she did.
Still a huge worry to the family. Her friend Jan and John are doing their best, but it's very hard all the same.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


So sorry to hear that she will not cooperate. I wish everyone well with dealing with her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear that she will not cooperate. I wish everyone well with dealing with her.


Yes that's a big worry for us all. We can't do a lot from up here, but our dear friends have been wonderful keeping us informed etc. Jan has worked in care homes and has a good way with people, but this is the hardest one ever sadly. She's frightened at the thought of going into care, and has been told if she doesn't take her meds that's where she will be headed. Thank you for your kindness it helps a lot.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Yes that's a big worry for us all. We can't do a lot from up here, but our dear friends have been wonderful keeping us informed etc. Jan has worked in care homes and has a good way with people, but this is the hardest one ever sadly. She's frightened at the thought of going into care, and has been told if she doesn't take her meds that's where she will be headed. Thank you for your kindness it helps a lot.


I will keep you in my prayers and especially Jan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You all certainly did wel as the results are lovely.
> 
> I hope Jackie is OK


It is interesting how some folk have such difficulty with some patterns, but of course I don't know what their different skill levels are. I am sure all who know she vanished from the Workshop are hoping all is well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Jackie (pinkflowerpetal) (I think that is her user name) disappeared early on, no one not even Shirley has heard from her- whether it's her computer, or something more serious. Several people stepped in to interpret the instructions (it's not a conventional pattern) and we persevered.


Thats concerning that she would just disappear like that, hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


Good tyhat you are settled in a place of your own. Things always seem to take longer than expected don't they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats concerning that she would just disappear like that, hopefully nothing serious.


Indeed it is concerning. I am sure we all hope it is not serious. Shirley has had health issues as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


They will need to take the car away as well- it is unlikely that not having a license will stop her, especially with an uncooperative personality. Wonder if it is really anything or just a way to make being a pain acceptable? 
She can't be forced to ahve a shower if she doesn't want one.
Years ago I worked as a District Nurse and did some shifts at the local hospital as well. I was filling in for the nurse form a smaller close by area and one of her patients refused showers almost all the time. I had negotiated with him to shower the next day (and generally once the agreement was made he would cooperate) , turned up to find him being put into an ambulance. Worked a shift at the hospital soon after that. Worked with a guy who said Mr X was in a terrible state when he came in, hadn't been showered for ages. What is the nurse there doing and carried on about the lack of care. I quietly pointed out that it was me and that we can't actually physically throw someone in the shower if they refuse. 
The same guy tried telling me that district nurses couldn't make decisions as to how to treat wounds- that it was only doctors who could make those decisions. Wonder how he as a hospital nurse knew than me as district nurse what I was allowed to do?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that's a big worry for us all. We can't do a lot from up here, but our dear friends have been wonderful keeping us informed etc. Jan has worked in care homes and has a good way with people, but this is the hardest one ever sadly. She's frightened at the thought of going into care, and has been told if she doesn't take her meds that's where she will be headed. Thank you for your kindness it helps a lot.


It is definitely a trying period. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can't you just use a pumpkin pie recipe & replace the pumpkin with sweet potatoe? I know people here use other squash & even mashed carrots to replace the pumpkin


It wasn't a question of the recipe for the filling, Bonnie. I've made sweet potato pies for years. The questions were about the amounts needed for the size pans and the math for my favorite oil-based crust recipe. Hadn't wrapped my mind around the amounts necessary to fit the crust to the pan. I knew that I could measure the potatoes after mashing them and figure the multiples to use up what I had; making the crust to fit the pan was a whole other process.

I ended up with 2 13''x9'' pans, a 9''x9'' pan and a 1 1/2 qt corningware dish of custard minus a crust. the 3 larger pans should serve about 40 plus for lunch on Monday and I will keep the custard for home. Baking time per the recipe instructions took much longer because of the much larger containers but, golly, my kitchen smell delicious!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It wasn't a question of the recipe for the filling, Bonnie. I've made sweet potato pies for years. The questions were about the amounts needed for the size pans and the math for my favorite oil-based crust recipe. Hadn't wrapped my mind around the amounts necessary to fit the crust to the pan. I knew that I could measure the potatoes after mashing them and figure the multiples to use up what I had; making the crust to fit the pan was a whole other process.
> 
> I ended up with 2 13''x9'' pans, a 9''x9'' pan and a 1 1/2 qt corningware dish of custard minus a crust. the 3 larger pans should serve about 40 plus for lunch on Monday and I will keep the custard for home. Baking time per the recipe instructions took much longer because of the much larger containers but, golly, my kitchen smell delicious!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are an amazing woman. Take a few minutes for yourself during the week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's me, again.

Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.

No pressure from me about going through this path.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are an amazing woman. Take a few minutes for yourself during the week.


I really do that, Mary, but it isn't always convenient for hair cuts, getting gas for the car, or for knitting. Have several projects in the WIP corner but don't often get to visit with them. <grin> Even chatting here often finds me heavy-lidded and not terribly alert.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> They will need to take the car away as well- it is unlikely that not having a license will stop her, especially with an uncooperative personality. Wonder if it is really anything or just a way to make being a pain acceptable?
> She can't be forced to ahve a shower if she doesn't want one.
> Years ago I worked as a District Nurse and did some shifts at the local hospital as well. I was filling in for the nurse form a smaller close by area and one of her patients refused showers almost all the time. I had negotiated with him to shower the next day (and generally once the agreement was made he would cooperate) , turned up to find him being put into an ambulance. Worked a shift at the hospital soon after that. Worked with a guy who said Mr X was in a terrible state when he came in, hadn't been showered for ages. What is the nurse there doing and carried on about the lack of care. I quietly pointed out that it was me and that we can't actually physically throw someone in the shower if they refuse.
> The same guy tried telling me that district nurses couldn't make decisions as to how to treat wounds- that it was only doctors who could make those decisions. Wonder how he as a hospital nurse knew than me as district nurse what I was allowed to do?


Yes, very trying times for all. Jans husband John, has the car for now, but will have to return it at some stage, hopefully the police will enforce its removal but don't know as yet. It's a long drawn out waiting game we are caught up in sadly. Lilians standard reply when questioned is, I'm a big girl and can do whatever I want! Naughty child more like. When Stus dad got to not washing etc, we threatened to put him outside, pour liquid soap on him and turn the hose on. Jokingly of course but he got the message loud and clear. The sense of humour is what's keeping us coping, with all going on, and of course crochet, and the tea party.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> Good tyhat you are settled in a place of your own. Things always seem to take longer than expected don't they?


They sure do. It didn't help that some of the things I was told didn't happen. It's all ok though. Some issues have been worked through. Sadly I have not seen my GKs as much as I would like. I am still without my own vehicle. Working on relationship with DD2 so that they can't justify my not seeing the kids.
A bicycle is in my future. I am within 5 blocks of nearly everything I could need. I am also going to work on my stamina so I can do some walking.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I really do that, Mary, but it isn't always convenient for hair cuts, getting gas for the car, or for knitting. Have several projects in the WIP corner but don't often get to visit with them. <grin> Even chatting here often finds me heavy-lidded and not terribly alert.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is how I am by the time I visit the tea party. Sometimes I don't comment because I start nodding off. I will wake up and laugh at what I have typed. Fortunately I haven't sent any of my strange messages. We do enjoy your visits with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Yes, very trying times for all. Jans husband John, has the car for now, but will have to return it at some stage, hopefully the police will enforce its removal but don't know as yet. It's a long drawn out waiting game we are caught up in sadly. Lilians standard reply when questioned is, I'm a big girl and can do whatever I want! Naughty child more like. When Stus dad got to not washing etc, we threatened to put him outside, pour liquid soap on him and turn the hose on. Jokingly of course but he got the message loud and clear. The sense of humour is what's keeping us coping, with all going on, and of course crochet, and the tea party.


I am so glad that you have found the tea party. Vent as much as you need to.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to have joined the tea party, it was dear Julie who introduced me to it, and it's a wonderful stress buster. I liken it to having lots of pen pals in modern cyberspace form. We can solve many problems with the terrific friendships we have made through this medium. God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It wasn't a question of the recipe for the filling, Bonnie. I've made sweet potato pies for years. The questions were about the amounts needed for the size pans and the math for my favorite oil-based crust recipe. Hadn't wrapped my mind around the amounts necessary to fit the crust to the pan. I knew that I could measure the potatoes after mashing them and figure the multiples to use up what I had; making the crust to fit the pan was a whole other process.
> 
> I ended up with 2 13''x9'' pans, a 9''x9'' pan and a 1 1/2 qt corningware dish of custard minus a crust. the 3 larger pans should serve about 40 plus for lunch on Monday and I will keep the custard for home. Baking time per the recipe instructions took much longer because of the much larger containers but, golly, my kitchen smell delicious!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think I can smell it --- love pumpkin pie and sweet potato pie has to be similar.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I can smell it --- love pumpkin pie and sweet potato pie has to be similar.


 I love sweet potato pie and pudding, squash pie and pudding as well. I bet your home smells wonderful and how lucky the people who will enjoy this treat you made. You are a dear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday Edition 10 June Ã¢ÂÂ16
> 
> I apologize fro there being no recipes yesterday. I have been feeling bad all week = total exhaustion - dizziness Ã¢ÂÂ four rounds of dry heaves Ã¢ÂÂ feels like my body has gone to pot. My legs ache which makes it difficult to walk. Enough complaining.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )

Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.

Welcome to all the newcomers, it's nice to have you stop by and hope you keep coming by and joining in.

Love to all, I'm going to try to finish getting caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, Thanks for starting another week & thanks for the summaries, ladies.
> 
> Sam, hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, he really didn't thing he'd get away with not picking her up too did he? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if this one is funny or not!? From Ruthie in Glasgow - Scotland.
> 
> This is a conversation between a man and his wife. Please note that she asks 7 questions which he answered quite simply and she is speechless after answering only one question. I'll bet this happens more often than not to most husbands out there. I'm just saying........
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes Julie, I laughed, so did David, "he said that will teach her". lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Your roses and doggies are lovely thanks for sharing. Seems like difficult relatives are with you too, hugs!
I've just gone outside to pick a lemon to go with fish for tonight's meal and there are some last of our season roses still blooming outside. Will be doing annual pruning next month. Think I will cut them and bring inside to enjoy lovely perfume.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, sorry that you haven't been feeling well. Not to worry about recipes. We have lots to keep us going. I'll be off the net for a while. Bell is coming to install Fibe and I'm changing my server. It's going to take several hours to change phone, tv and internet. I guess I'll be stumbling on the net for a while.


Hopefully it will all go easier than expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, just read that you haven't been well, hoping that things are improving "BIG TIME" for you. Trying to keep up with reading weekly, not always possible but am trying. All is well with myself, just don't know where my time goes. Who would've thought when we retire that there's still never enough hours in a day, don't know how I managed when I was much younger with Family, work and household. I am enjoying life though!
> Posting the attachment below as I think they are so adorable and am positive quiet a few of you will attempt to make these. Wish I could crochet never mind for all who can hope you enjoy. Once again "SAM" hope you are feeling better.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/yorkie-free-crochet-pattern?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=4be6b9d2ee-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-4be6b9d2ee-60616749


Good to hear from you, and very glad that you are doing well, just busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, love the socks, she certainly does some beautiful yarns. 

Poor Elizabeth, hopefully it passes soon and she doesn't feel the need to be generous and share with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She probably bought yarn! LOL


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've got several, several quarts of left-over candied sweet potatoes from the Center that I want to make into sweet potato pies but baked in 13''x9'' pans. Sort of like Tami's apple slab recipe. I can wing the crusts and they only need to cover the bottoms and 1/4 to 1/2 inch up sides of the pans. Wish me luck on the outcome. I'm hoping to feed at least 40-45 on Monday with this as dessert. Can't stand the thought of the potatoes going to waste. My goal can't be that difficult. If it is, don't tell me. I'll report back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ooh, sounds yummy, can't wait to hear of your results.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


So good to hear that you are settled into a nice place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ejs... So glad you have a place of your own. Hopefully you will be able to visit with us more often.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading along during the day. I have today off from work so I got up early and started laundry. Matthew had to meet with the lady who wants some technical drawings done. I can't say anything more about it since it is for something to be patented yet. He did get paid and is scheduled to meet again on Tuesday morning.


It's so exciting, and it's wonderful for Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


Oh my, a lot sure has to happen before they are willing to consider her unable to look after herself, I certainly hope that they make the determination of incompetent before something worse happens. 
I can't even imagine how hard this all is on you all. HUGS!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope you feel better soon Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


Hi, Evelyn, I'm glad your move went well, glad you are getting settled


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's me, again.
> 
> Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.
> 
> ...


I've saved that info and will put it in my phone, I order from Amazon enough that I will definitely do that for her, I'll have Marla do it too. 
Okay, I've gone in and set it all up on my amazon account.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry you've been sick. The flu so going full force in Ohio. Wonder if you needed an IV. My one nephew is a fireman and he got it and went in for an IV as he got dehydrated. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It wasn't a question of the recipe for the filling, Bonnie. I've made sweet potato pies for years. The questions were about the amounts needed for the size pans and the math for my favorite oil-based crust recipe. Hadn't wrapped my mind around the amounts necessary to fit the crust to the pan. I knew that I could measure the potatoes after mashing them and figure the multiples to use up what I had; making the crust to fit the pan was a whole other process.
> 
> I ended up with 2 13''x9'' pans, a 9''x9'' pan and a 1 1/2 qt corningware dish of custard minus a crust. the 3 larger pans should serve about 40 plus for lunch on Monday and I will keep the custard for home. Baking time per the recipe instructions took much longer because of the much larger containers but, golly, my kitchen smell delicious!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wow, that's certainly alot of pie. No doubt your kitchen smelled great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Your roses and doggies are lovely thanks for sharing. Seems like difficult relatives are with you too, hugs!
> I've just gone outside to pick a lemon to go with fish for tonight's meal and there are some last of our season roses still blooming outside. Will be doing annual pruning next month. Think I will cut them and bring inside to enjoy lovely perfume.


Thank you, three of our roses decided to come up rugosas instead of what was grafted, but David cut back the rugosa suckers on two and now they are coming in as what they are supposed to be, the other will have to be swapped out with a new rose, the rugosa will go to Marla's she wants them for her border anyway so that works out. 
Yes, my uncle was a nice man but not very sympathetic to what was best for anyone else and my aunt, God love her, catered to him and totally let him have his way in most things I think. Had the doctor told Marla that she really needed to have the biopsy and why, we would have just told her son, but the doctor didn't push so Marla figured it wasn't something for us to get involved in. Had poor Joe known, he would have made sure she got it done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David wants to head to Hawk Springs again in the morning, so we'll drop the pups off at Marla's around 6am and get out there, it's only 30 miles from home, so not bad at all and it's supposed to be cooler at about 82 instead of the 98 it was today, so that will be nice. 
Have a great Sunday all, I'll see you in the afternoon sometime. 
Hugs for everyone!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, sorry you are having such grief with Lillian. My friends mom was insistent she should drive when & where she wanted, took off to the next town in -40 weather after being told to stay home, later drove into a garden in town in early spring & sunk the car to the axles, got out & was confused & found covered in mud 1/2 mile out of town. Not knowing what else to do, her sons disconnected something so it wouldn't start. So she called a dealership in North Battleford & ordered up a new car, she was at the local bus depot buying a ticket & said she was off to ice u her new car. The bus depot agent called her sons & they stopped her. She apparently got very crusty with them.

Kaye, sorry about your Aunts trouble, I hope your fears are unfounded.

Mary, great that Matthew has a paying job doing drawings!

It has been a cool, windy day, drizzle off & on, down to only 8C/45F tonight. 
We had a good visit with our friends, I cooked too much food so we will have leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie,that's quite a story. It does worry us too re driving, but hope the police might impound the car. These folk can get very devious, it's amazing isn't it? But not in a good way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes, very trying times for all. Jans husband John, has the car for now, but will have to return it at some stage, hopefully the police will enforce its removal but don't know as yet. It's a long drawn out waiting game we are caught up in sadly. Lilians standard reply when questioned is, I'm a big girl and can do whatever I want! Naughty child more like. When Stus dad got to not washing etc, we threatened to put him outside, pour liquid soap on him and turn the hose on. Jokingly of course but he got the message loud and clear. The sense of humour is what's keeping us coping, with all going on, and of course crochet, and the tea party.


I am glad you find the Tea Party helps. As you say a very trying time for all involved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Aunt Kaye Jo- it does not sound the best.
But good you have the new/old mirror.
The flower photos are lovely.
Is Ryssa a little on the stout side?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes Julie, I laughed, so did David, "he said that will teach her". lol


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
I think we have enough recipes. Take care of yourself first. 
Karena


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Hope you are feeling better quick. I think we have enough recipes for now. Take care of yourself first. Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


 I'm sorry your SIL is still a huge worry to family and friends . I can't believe that she wasn't hospitalised .


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, being a busy time for me, fairly good day at market yesterday, weather in Queensland cannot decide between winter and hot, some days are high 20C others cooler.

Participating in another mystery create a long, doing both knit and crochet, nice challenging one. Pics up when finished.

SAM, take care of yourself, you are too valuable to many of us.

Julie, love the pics of you on fb, you are looking healthy anf content.

Now to make coffee and do sone reading


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow, local news headlines just on tv. Amazing it has been 20 years since two Army blackhawk helicopters collided while on night manouvers at the High Range Training Area with loss of life. I had a friend whose husband was one of the unfortunate pilots who did not come home in tge morning. Their little boy was very young. He would now be an adult.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning having trouble with internet, kept getting booted off over the last 2 days, provider says nothing wrong their end so will see how it goes today.
grey wet and chilly, so its another typical Scottish summers day :sm13: off to try catch up on posts tc x


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

EJS said:


> A bicycle is in my future. I am within 5 blocks of nearly everything I could need. I am also going to work on my stamina so I can do some walking.


I am also back on pushbike for most of my local business. Had forgotten how much fun they can be, helps that the main one is electric assist which means hills do not kill me to get up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Good morning having trouble with internet, kept getting booted off over the last 2 days, provider says nothing wrong their end so will see how it goes today.
> grey wet and chilly, so its another typical Scottish summers day :sm13: off to try catch up on posts tc x


I have the same problem Agnes it has been happening for a couple of months now and it's only when I'm on kp . There has been quite a few topics about it over the last few months too . It's happening to quite a few people 
Weather is grey here to this morning finally got the rain they kept forecasting yesterday so everywhere is looking fresh and green this morning , even my grass seed is growing which is a shock considering the fat birds keep eating them and Mishka keeps laying there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am also back on pushbike for most of my local business. Had forgotten how much fun they can be, helps that the main one is electric assist which means hills do not kill me to get up.


I would love one of those bicycles . I like to cycle there are some lovely cycle pathways were I live and it's just lovely to get out in the fresh air but sometimes going up hill I'm wishing I had one of them electric assisted ones . Don't do it as much as I used too as I usually walk now with the dog


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes and Kate for the review, so helpful! I see new names,as sam says there is always room at the table for more! I seem to be fighting another cold 
I will keep reading and maybe stay caught up.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon Sam Sounds miserable.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty roses Poledra do you have lots of them? Cute little ryssa!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, three of our roses decided to come up rugosas instead of what was grafted, but David cut back the rugosa suckers on two and now they are coming in as what they are supposed to be, the other will have to be swapped out with a new rose, the rugosa will go to Marla's she wants them for her border anyway so that works out.
> Yes, my uncle was a nice man but not very sympathetic to what was best for anyone else and my aunt, God love her, catered to him and totally let him have his way in most things I think. Had the doctor told Marla that she really needed to have the biopsy and why, we would have just told her son, but the doctor didn't push so Marla figured it wasn't something for us to get involved in. Had poor Joe known, he would have made sure she got it done.


Praying for her - it does sound very serious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie,that's quite a story. It does worry us too re driving, but hope the police might impound the car. These folk can get very devious, it's amazing isn't it? But not in a good way.


My DFIL was almost 90 when he passed away, but was driving right up until his stroke. He shouldn't have been though and I tried to get my DH to disable his car, but it's so hard to go against a parent's wishes at any age. I hope I have the grace to know when it's time to hand in the keys.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was a very hot day yesterday for the outdoor birthday party. There were about 15 kids under 10 with a lot of 1 -3 year olds. It was a crying hectic scene. We have not become the "typical" grandparents and sat in the A/C in the quiet family room and got caught up with our long time friends (the grandparents of the birthday boy and girl). We stayed for about 2 hours and then headed over to our DD's and DGS's. They ran a Spartan race yesterday in the mud - I was worried about DD; she wasn't supposed to be doing anything this extreme until October, but she reassured me that Dr. had cleared her and she's feeling fantastic. They both were pretty pooped though - DGS came in second in his age group. It's supposed to be much cooler today so will try to get some yardwork done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've got several, several quarts of left-over candied sweet potatoes from the Center that I want to make into sweet potato pies but baked in 13''x9'' pans. Sort of like Tami's apple slab recipe. I can wing the crusts and they only need to cover the bottoms and 1/4 to 1/2 inch up sides of the pans. Wish me luck on the outcome. I'm hoping to feed at least 40-45 on Monday with this as dessert. Can't stand the thought of the potatoes going to waste. My goal can't be that difficult. If it is, don't tell me. I'll report back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds great. good luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


Good to hear from you and that you have your own place. Sounds nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear that she will not cooperate. I wish everyone well with dealing with her.


Ditto... RE Fan's SIL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored! 

Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I am positive you will pull this off! You do so much and I know it will be enjoyed by all.


jheiens said:


> I've got several, several quarts of left-over candied sweet potatoes from the Center that I want to make into sweet potato pies but baked in 13''x9'' pans. Sort of like Tami's apple slab recipe. I can wing the crusts and they only need to cover the bottoms and 1/4 to 1/2 inch up sides of the pans. Wish me luck on the outcome. I'm hoping to feed at least 40-45 on Monday with this as dessert. Can't stand the thought of the potatoes going to waste. My goal can't be that difficult. If it is, don't tell me. I'll report back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the move was enjoyable. I imagine the trip alone was in many way meditative in a way. Glad you found a nice place with room for the grandkids to visit.



EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is such an amazing opportunity for Matthew. Can't wait to hear/see how it all turns out.



pacer said:


> Ejs... So glad you have a place of your own. Hopefully you will be able to visit with us more often.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading along during the day. I have today off from work so I got up early and started laundry. Matthew had to meet with the lady who wants some technical drawings done. I can't say anything more about it since it is for something to be patented yet. He did get paid and is scheduled to meet again on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unbelieveable that they sent her home alone. Good if the police take her licence but to be honest, unless they remove the car key and or car not having a license most likely won't stop her from driving (will just drive illegally) unfortunately. Prayers for her and you & DH as you oversee this situation.



Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


Next Sunday?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


It's Father's Day next Sunday here , but I too will would like to wish Sam and any others who are celebrating today a happy Father's Day 
How is the new puppy doing Gwen have you found the owner or are you keeping her , I'm hoping the latter as she is a beauty


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Sam, so sorry you've been feeling rough, and do take everyone's advice to visit the Dr if you're not improving. Welcome to the newest visitors to drop in. We love to hear what you are doing, where you live, and all about family and friends if you are comfortable telling us - and all photos are enthusiastically welcomed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Surely the answer is clear? Down his gut!


Good answer Darowil! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaye- a mug here that you need (well David needs). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408871-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ejs... So glad you have a place of your own. Hopefully you will be able to visit with us more often.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading along during the day. I have today off from work so I got up early and started laundry. Matthew had to meet with the lady who wants some technical drawings done. I can't say anything more about it since it is for something to be patented yet. He did get paid and is scheduled to meet again on Tuesday morning.


How exciting for Matthew- and how good to be able to branch out in his drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep this in mind for sure! Wish I had known sooner as I did just buy a few things off of Amazon for Sydney's training class (darn it). Will make a note of this for the future though.


jheiens said:


> It's me, again.
> 
> Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep your aunt in my prayers. Love the flowers and of course the pups pictures.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's me, again.
> 
> Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.
> 
> ...


We order from Amazon frequently and will be happy to do this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


You are a week early with these wishes. I had to take a quick look at the calendar as I have things scheduled for Father's day. I have a day to do what I want today. I do hope Sam is feeling better though. We have had teens going in for outpatient IV fluids with this flu so that might be a good idea for Sam as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


We might share Mothers Day with you but not Fathers Day- that is not until September here.
So a Happy FAthers Day to all those fathers celebrating today- especially to you Sam.

Oh well I see early- they can keep for next week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is such an amazing opportunity for Matthew. Can't wait to hear/see how it all turns out.


If it gets patented and sold on the market I will let you know. For now we are not able to share any information to protect the inventor of the idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Dear!!! I thought it was today!!! Even gave DH his gifts!!!! What a dunce.....LOL! Oh well....we'll just celebrate twice then! How funny!


RookieRetiree said:


> Next Sunday?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Dear!!! I thought it was today!!! Even gave DH his gifts!!!! What a dunce.....LOL! Oh well....we'll just celebrate twice then! How funny!


Lucky for DH. He gets two celebrations this year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Dear!!! I thought it was today!!! Even gave DH his gifts!!!! What a dunce.....LOL! Oh well....we'll just celebrate twice then! How funny!


2 lots of presents as well?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alice is doing wonderful! Sydney has done a great job adjusting though his size does mean sometimes his "play" is too rough. House breaking going fairly well; I take her out every 2 hours. She seems to be learning her name well and will come most of the time when called. Other dogs behave well around her though grumpy Truman (10 year old Chihuahua) growls at her but he growls at ALL the other dogs. This morning Sydney was so cute...he was intentionally swinging his new toy (a snake that squeaks and is made out of the same material as fire hoses) at her and letting her grab hold of it. It was so cute! Would have video taped it but wS skyping with Hannah at the time and she was watching it.

Hannah is having a fabulous time. Classes are great. Will be contacting KateB via email today to discuss dates as she is seriously hoping to fly to Scotland for a few days. (Thanks again Kate!) Also planning on a couple of 2 day tour group trips around Souther Spain once her classes end. Has quite a list of things in Madrid still on her "to do" list; museums, zoo, tour of presidential palace (has been on outside but not yet inside), botanical gardens, etc.


Swedenme said:


> It's Father's Day next Sunday here , but I too will would like to wish Sam and any others who are celebrating today a happy Father's Day
> How is the new puppy doing Gwen have you found the owner or are you keeping her , I'm hoping the latter as she is a beauty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well he is worth it! 


pacer said:


> Lucky for DH. He gets two celebrations this year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You never know! Will at least save the "big dinner" for next Sunday! Whew.....really am not into fixing a big meal today! See....I found a positive spin for my silly error! And your question about a gift made me remember I had just gotten a free pattern for some short summer pajama pants that I wanted to make him. May find a time to be able to do those before next Sunday....but then again I do have company coming so maybe not! What a dufus I have been!


darowil said:


> 2 lots of presents as well?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Dear!!! I thought it was today!!! Even gave DH his gifts!!!! What a dunce.....LOL! Oh well....we'll just celebrate twice then! How funny!


This made me smile Gwen can just see your husband keeping his lips tight shut ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Ejs... So glad you have a place of your own. Hopefully you will be able to visit with us more often.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading along during the day. I have today off from work so I got up early and started laundry. Matthew had to meet with the lady who wants some technical drawings done. I can't say anything more about it since it is for something to be patented yet. He did get paid and is scheduled to meet again on Tuesday morning.


Congratulations to Mathew doing something he really enjoys and getting paid for it . Look forward to hearing more about his project if it gets patented


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very hot day yesterday for the outdoor birthday party. There were about 15 kids under 10 with a lot of 1 -3 year olds. It was a crying hectic scene. We have not become the "typical" grandparents and sat in the A/C in the quiet family room and got caught up with our long time friends (the grandparents of the birthday boy and girl). We stayed for about 2 hours and then headed over to our DD's and DGS's. They ran a Spartan race yesterday in the mud - I was worried about DD; she wasn't supposed to be doing anything this extreme until October, but she reassured me that Dr. had cleared her and she's feeling fantastic. They both were pretty pooped though - DGS came in second in his age group. It's supposed to be much cooler today so will try to get some yardwork done.


Glad to hear that your daughter is feeling a lot better . Congratulations to your grandson for coming second


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You never know! Will at least save the "big dinner" for next Sunday! Whew.....really am not into fixing a big meal today! See....I found a positive spin for my silly error! And your question about a gift made me remember I had just gotten a free pattern for some short summer pajama pants that I wanted to make him. May find a time to be able to do those before next Sunday....but then again I do have company coming so maybe not! What a dufus I have been!


You do have a rather busy week with visitors so don't try too hard. Never do to be so exhausted by the time the visitors arrive that you can't enjoy them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


Beautiful roses Kaye especially the dusky pink one gorgeous . It looks like the pups have been having fun :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


So sorry to hear the difficulties with your SIL. Very sad situation for all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> I'm so glad to have joined the tea party, it was dear Julie who introduced me to it, and it's a wonderful stress buster. I liken it to having lots of pen pals in modern cyberspace form. We can solve many problems with the terrific friendships we have made through this medium. God bless each and every one of you.


Exactly, Fan. I do hope you can get through this difficult time with a little help from your virtual (but definitely real) friends here. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have had a fed up day today and my footy team didn't help- not only did they lose they lost badly. Did finish another pair of socks at the football- made with yarn Bendigo Woollen Mills.
At least the Aussie cricket team won this mornings game.
And just finished this cardigan for Elizabeth (this was a long running WIP which needed buttons and is about to find a new home). Well I just did exactly the same thing for this as the socks but the cardigan isn't coming up in Photos. See what I can do.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, three of our roses decided to come up rugosas instead of what was grafted, but David cut back the rugosa suckers on two and now they are coming in as what they are supposed to be, the other will have to be swapped out with a new rose, the rugosa will go to Marla's she wants them for her border anyway so that works out.
> Yes, my uncle was a nice man but not very sympathetic to what was best for anyone else and my aunt, God love her, catered to him and totally let him have his way in most things I think. Had the doctor told Marla that she really needed to have the biopsy and why, we would have just told her son, but the doctor didn't push so Marla figured it wasn't something for us to get involved in. Had poor Joe known, he would have made sure she got it done.


It's so hard when you can see in retrospect what might have been a better option, but if it wasn't so clear at the time I can understand why no one wanted to insist on the biopsy and oxygen etc. We had similar issues with my parents, especially Mum who was carefully hiding/ ignoring very clear symptoms of heart failure until after my Father died. She got no treatment until she collapsed when on an outing with the Women's Institute, and by then was on a downward path, eventually dying after a major stroke within the year.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


Love the result of your fast knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, being a busy time for me, fairly good day at market yesterday, weather in Queensland cannot decide between winter and hot, some days are high 20C others cooler.
> 
> Participating in another mystery create a long, doing both knit and crochet, nice challenging one. Pics up when finished.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Heather!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kaye- a mug here that you need (well David needs). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408871-1.html


Me, too - I wonder where we can find those mugs online?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have had a fed up day today and my footy team didn't help- not only did they lose they lost badly. Did finish another pair of socks at the football- made with yarn Bendigo Woollen Mills.
> At least the Aussie cricket team won this mornings game.


Sorry about your fed up day Margaret but I have to say you socks are lovely , beautiful colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Kaye- a mug here that you need (well David needs). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408871-1.html


I saw this post . Great mug


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> If it gets patented and sold on the market I will let you know. For now we are not able to share any information to protect the inventor of the idea.


I think it's an amazing idea and great for Matthew. I think he'd enjoy technical drawings as I believe he makes his subjects in his drawings look as realistic as possible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


Kaye, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. It's too bad she didn't have the biopsy 2 years ago. The doctors might have been able to make an early diagnosis and do the appropriate treatment. I have had 2 lung biopsies. Not pleasant but at least I was able to have treatment and have been cancer free for 5 years. Your flowers are lovely and so is Ryssa. Candy got a hair cut too. I must post a photo of her. Just have to figure out the new procedure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry about your fed up day Margaret but I have to say you socks are lovely , beautiful colours


I'm trying to post another photo of a Cardigan for Elizabeth (a long running WIP before she was on the way) but having hassles- see if it happier from here than editing the last post, nope still refusing. If i remember I will try tomorrow. She was feeling better today- if she is OK overnight we are going for breakfast there tomorrow as it is a Public Holiday tomorrow (for the Queens Birthday)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's me, again.
> 
> Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful idea Joy. I'm not sure if it will work from here, but I will certainly try it next time I'm buying from Amazon and I will let you know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Love the result of your fast knitting!


Thank you Lin . It was an easy pattern to follow and I enjoyed learning to crochet the shoes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm trying to post a picture of Candy but for some reason, it's not showing up. Had my server changed yesterday so I don't know if that's done something to my downloads. I am also disappointed to learn that I can no longer get The Outlander on my TV. I hope I can find a way to see it on the computer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm trying to post a picture of Candy but for some reason, it's not showing up. Had my server changed yesterday so I don't know if that's done something to my downloads. I am also disappointed to learn that I can no longer get The Outlander on my TV. I hope I can find a way to see it on the computer.


Are you choosing file , then clicking on add attachment before sending ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Am watching the celebration of the Queen's birthday in London. Quite fantastic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, glad you have your own place.
Kaye, prayers for your aunt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

At the other end of the scale is the horrific massacre in Orlando Florida. How horrible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Am watching the celebration of the Queen's birthday in London. Quite fantastic.


Poor husband ( prince Philip ) doesn't get a mention that it was his birthday on Friday 93 and they made him wear this yesterday


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I just love, love the bright green outfit the Queen is wearing. I always choose bright colours for myself and feel 5 years younger, lol! Hate when I see so many woman in dowdy clothes, makes them look pale and old. My opinion of course....
Hope I look as good as she does when I'm 90....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor husband ( prince Philip ) doesn't get a mention that it was his birthday on Friday 93 and they made him wear this yesterday


I did hear them mention it several times but they said he was 95. They are both still a striking couple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


So lovely, Sonja. You are a marvel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I did hear them mention it several times but they said he was 95. They are both still a striking couple.


You are right Liz I don't know why I put a 3 instead of a 5 :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a fed up day today and my footy team didn't help- not only did they lose they lost badly. Did finish another pair of socks at the football- made with yarn Bendigo Woollen Mills.
> At least the Aussie cricket team won this mornings game.
> And just finished this cardigan for Elizabeth (this was a long running WIP which needed buttons and is about to find a new home). Well I just did exactly the same thing for this as the socks but the cardigan isn't coming up in Photos. See what I can do.


Those are really nice colourful socks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> My DFIL was almost 90 when he passed away, but was driving right up until his stroke. He shouldn't have been though and I tried to get my DH to disable his car, but it's so hard to go against a parent's wishes at any age. I hope I have the grace to know when it's time to hand in the keys.


My MIL never had a licence & at 85 my DH told his Dad it was time to quit driving on the roads, we have 3 square miles of land & if he wanted to go for a drive he could go in the fields. He seemed OK with that & him & my boys would roam around the farm looking at wildlife & picking berries. DH grandfather had hit a child in town when he was near 90, the kid wasn't hurt, just knocked down but I wonder if that didn't stick in my FILs mind & so he listened. DH aunt just gave up her licence voluntarily when she turned 89. Our friends Dad will be 100 in September, he lives in Victoria BC & only gave up driving a few months ago.

Here one of the big worries with confused people driving in winter is getting lost & freezing to death as there are lots of roads not maintained in winter,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a very hot day yesterday for the outdoor birthday party. There were about 15 kids under 10 with a lot of 1 -3 year olds. It was a crying hectic scene. We have not become the "typical" grandparents and sat in the A/C in the quiet family room and got caught up with our long time friends (the grandparents of the birthday boy and girl). We stayed for about 2 hours and then headed over to our DD's and DGS's. They ran a Spartan race yesterday in the mud - I was worried about DD; she wasn't supposed to be doing anything this extreme until October, but she reassured me that Dr. had cleared her and she's feeling fantastic. They both were pretty pooped though - DGS came in second in his age group. It's supposed to be much cooler today so will try to get some yardwork done.


What is a Spartan race?
Great that your daughter is feeling better & congrats to your GS for doing so well

Sounds like quite a party, nice you had a good visit with friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you choosing file , then clicking on add attachment before sending ?


Yes, but my photo isn't showing up. Don't know where it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I just love, love the bright green outfit the Queen is wearing. I always choose bright colours for myself and feel 5 years younger, lol! Hate when I see so many woman in dowdy clothes, makes them look pale and old. My opinion of course....
> Hope I look as good as she does when I'm 90....


Me too--hope I get there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


You gave me a momentary fit, Gwen, I just checked the calendar & Fathers Day is next Sunday here, isn't it the same in the US?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Unbelieveable that they sent her home alone. Good if the police take her licence but to be honest, unless they remove the car key and or car not having a license most likely won't stop her from driving (will just drive illegally) unfortunately. Prayers for her and you & DH as you oversee this situation.


Yes, sure seems crazy to just send her home! Can whoever is her closest relative have her declared incompetent & then put her in a nursing home? Such a difficult time for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, but my photo isn't showing up. Don't know where it is.


Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


So cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a wonderful idea Joy. I'm not sure if it will work from here, but I will certainly try it next time I'm buying from Amazon and I will let you know.


I tried it with Amazon.ca but it just comes up invalid. Do you have Amazon.UK or do you do Amazon .com?
It's great Susan will get a little extra funding when people were spending the money anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor husband ( prince Philip ) doesn't get a mention that it was his birthday on Friday 93 and they made him wear this yesterday


She looks really good for 90 but the Prince is looking pretty frail. That's quite the hat he has to wear. 
I like the green outfit on her, so much better than something drab. 
Remember I was complaining about painting the green wall in DSs kitchen & it taking so many coats to cover it? It was exactly that color. Nice for a dress but a bit much for a kitchen wall????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great socks. Good to hear Elizabeth is better.

Liz, cute dog.

Sam, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a Spartan race?
> Great that your daughter is feeling better & congrats to your GS for doing so well
> 
> Sounds like quite a party, nice you had a good visit with friends.


It's a high endurance race through obstacles and in this case also mud! This was an individual event; the next one they do will be a team event.

This was from the event and example of what the course looks like from 2014:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, thank you for the opening, even when you were not feeling well. I hope that you are feeling better, now.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday Edition 10 June '16
> 
> I apologize fro there being no recipes yesterday. I have been feeling bad all week = total exhaustion - dizziness - four rounds of dry heaves - feels like my body has gone to pot. My legs ache which makes it difficult to walk. Enough complaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I wanted to tell you that you looked lovely in your photo of your amazing gansey!


Lurker 2 said:


> I've been using 2.5mm needles for the Pfeilraupe- it is good to have the 3.5mm circular in commission now! For a DK weight vest, based on a Gansey- I'm doing a garter stitch welt in two halves. You have been on a real production line with your socks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> So good to hear that you are settled into a nice place.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello April good to see you back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So lovely, Sonja. You are a marvel


Thank you Liz . I enjoyed making it just wished I had enough for a bonnet


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It's ok, Gwen. You have a lot going on...renovations, traveling daughters and a new pup! Twice the celebration can't be bad (like the Queen and her extended birthday)! :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


Aaaww look at the ribbons in her fur :sm01: 
The technician should have let you know there might be a problem with the phone


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so lovely, Sonja! And continuing prayers for your son. How is your knee, doing?


Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A sweet doggie, Liz!


budasha said:


> Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Sonja. I was under the weather for a bit, but feeling better, now.


Swedenme said:


> Hello April good to see you back


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a high endurance race through obstacles and in this case also mud! This was an individual event; the next one they do will be a team event.
> 
> This was from the event and example of what the course looks like from 2014:
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaww look at the ribbons in her fur :sm01:
> The technician should have let you know there might be a problem with the phone


I just can't figure out what's going on with it. I called my brother and he tried again but no luck. No sooner had I hung up than I received a call from the hospital confirming my appointment for next week. That makes it even stranger. How come they can call me and my brother (who lives right across the street from the hospital) can't :sm23: He called his son to make sure that it wasn't their phone that was the problem. I guess I'll just have to call Bell tomorrow and get them to sort it out. I'm going to the theatre this afternoon so I'll be off shortly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy the theatre!


budasha said:


> I just can't figure out what's going on with it. I called my brother and he tried again but no luck. No sooner had I hung up than I received a call from the hospital confirming my appointment for next week. That makes it even stranger. How come they can call me and my brother (who lives right across the street from the hospital) can't :sm23: He called his son to make sure that it wasn't their phone that was the problem. I guess I'll just have to call Bell tomorrow and get them to sort it out. I'm going to the theatre this afternoon so I'll be off shortly.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


Oh such a cutie, bet you spoil him, lol! Which internet provider and phone company have you gone with?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is so lovely, Sonja! And continuing prayers for your son. How is your knee, doing?


Thank you April . Knee is back to normal thank goodness 
I was hoping you had just been busy , sorry to hear you haven't been very well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


They do look different when shorn! Glad you are getting the new system sorted!

Edit: looks like you are still having problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I wanted to tell you that you looked lovely in your photo of your amazing gansey!


Thank you on both counts!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jheines (Joy) I just set this non-profit as the charity I wanted to support and placed an order. Will use this for now on. Don't spend a lot but every little bit does add up. Please share with Susan.


jheiens said:


> It's me, again.
> 
> Susan has asked me to let everyone here at the tea party know that if anyone shops on Amazon you can go to www.smile.amazon.com to make your purchases and a percentage of that amount will go to her non-profit. You must select *Trumbull County Take Flight* in order for it to go to her work. Thanks from her and the goslings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm watching the queens birthday celebrations party and it keeps showing the queen and Philip as the watch the outdoor show . It's the first time I've looked at them and really saw how old they are plus they look cold . This show is 3 hours long . A long time to be sitting out side on what looks like a chilly night


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about your Aunt Kaye Jo- it does not sound the best.
> But good you have the new/old mirror.
> The flower photos are lovely.
> Is Ryssa a little on the stout side?


 :sm12: Yes, she's a more than a little portly, I have to get back to walking her daily now that her coat is short enough that she won't overheat. She doesn't play as much as she should but loves her walks, so she'll drop it pretty quickly in the next couple weeks, Gizmo likes to go too, and they are fairly easy to walk together, every once in a while, he just can't help himself and crosses in front of me to side check her though. It does not impress Ryssa when he does that. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Pretty roses Poledra do you have lots of them? Cute little ryssa!


Thank you, we have 8 of them, lining the walk way. Ryssa says thank you. lol She works it for all it's worth too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for her - it does sound very serious.


Thank you, sadly I think you're right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kaye- a mug here that you need (well David needs). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408871-1.html


That's so cute, I definitely need to find one of those. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: Yes, she's a more than a little portly, I have to get back to walking her daily now that her coat is short enough that she won't overheat. She doesn't play as much as she should but loves her walks, so she'll drop it pretty quickly in the next couple weeks, Gizmo likes to go too, and they are fairly easy to walk together, every once in a while, he just can't help himself and crosses in front of me to side check her though. It does not impress Ryssa when he does that. :sm09:


 :sm09: lol, :sm25: But it will be good all round to be walking :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


Adorable, another triumph! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a fed up day today and my footy team didn't help- not only did they lose they lost badly. Did finish another pair of socks at the football- made with yarn Bendigo Woollen Mills.
> At least the Aussie cricket team won this mornings game.
> And just finished this cardigan for Elizabeth (this was a long running WIP which needed buttons and is about to find a new home). Well I just did exactly the same thing for this as the socks but the cardigan isn't coming up in Photos. See what I can do.


Your socks turned out great though. Glad Elizabeth is feeling a bit better, hopefully it was just a short lived virus or what-have-you, and she'll be back in the pink in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's so hard when you can see in retrospect what might have been a better option, but if it wasn't so clear at the time I can understand why no one wanted to insist on the biopsy and oxygen etc. We had similar issues with my parents, especially Mum who was carefully hiding/ ignoring very clear symptoms of heart failure until after my Father died. She got no treatment until she collapsed when on an outing with the Women's Institute, and by then was on a downward path, eventually dying after a major stroke within the year.


Yes, if the doctor would have told Marla why he wanted her to have the biopsy over a year ago when she was in the doctors office with her, she would have pushed it and told her son, but since he dismissed it so easily since my Aunt didn't want it done, she figured it wasn't that dire, and Aunts husband was still alive so we didn't want to get in the middle. The original biopsy was scheduled for 2 or probably closer to 3 years ago that she canceled and none of us knew anything about it until the doc mentioned it at that appointment when Marla was with her. 
It is so hard when they refuse or are in denial. With our family history, I think she knew she needed it and was in denial.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too - I wonder where we can find those mugs online?


I'm going to do a search, if I find a place, I'll post it for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Kaye, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. It's too bad she didn't have the biopsy 2 years ago. The doctors might have been able to make an early diagnosis and do the appropriate treatment. I have had 2 lung biopsies. Not pleasant but at least I was able to have treatment and have been cancer free for 5 years. Your flowers are lovely and so is Ryssa. Candy got a hair cut too. I must post a photo of her. Just have to figure out the new procedure.


Thank you, yes, had she had it done in the beginning it would have saved her so much pain and trouble. A few months ago when she was complaining of the back pain, we were afraid it was something like this and then they gave her cortizone shots in her back without doing an MRI or anything and I'm sure that that just spread it all to heck and back.

Candy's so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is, finally. I guess there was just a delay in getting the photo into my drive. My brother also just showed up. He tried calling me all day yesterday and just kept getting a message that the phone wasn't working. It never occurred to me that after the changeover to Bell that I might have a phone problem. I used my cell to call myself and finally got it working. I also lost my answering message so had to reprogram that. Lots of fun.


Oops, I responded on the last post, but she sure is cute. 
Glad you got your phone working also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a high endurance race through obstacles and in this case also mud! This was an individual event; the next one they do will be a team event.
> 
> This was from the event and example of what the course looks like from 2014:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Adorable, another triumph! :sm24:


Thank you kaye


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm09: lol, :sm25: But it will be good all round to be walking :sm24:


Very true. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!! Caught up. David caught a couple small fish this morning but threw them back, not worth keeping, a small cold front blew in last night so it threw the fish off eating much. 

I need to go get a shower, I put ribs in the crock pot to cook and I've got to finish getting David's stuff ready for him to leave tomorrow, and tomorrow I HAVE to finish getting the craft room cleaned up and organized or Carly won't have anyplace to sleep and Monday and probably this evening are the only time I have to get it done, Tuesday is hair and knitting, Wed I have Marla's little ones here and I can't leave Daisy loose in the house or she gets into trouble, then on Thurs we pick Carly up at the airport at 750am. 
Okay, I'm outta here, see you all in a while. 
HUGS!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just logged into Facebook and everything is in Portugese. I logged out (had to figure out which button in the settings as I couldn't translate it) and clicked on English (US) on the bottom and it's still in Portugese...Any one know what I should do?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just logged into Facebook and everything is in Portugese. I logged out (had to figure out which button in the settings as I couldn't translate it) and clicked on English (US) on the bottom and it's still in Portugese...Any one know what I should do?


On the right side of Facebook page, just a little ways down you will see an area where you can change the languages, click on that, then click on English or whatever language you need.

It's very easy to click on that and change the language accidentally, I find it to happen a few times to myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, had she had it done in the beginning it would have saved her so much pain and trouble. A few months ago when she was complaining of the back pain, we were afraid it was something like this and then they gave her cortizone shots in her back without doing an MRI or anything and I'm sure that that just spread it all to heck and back.
> 
> Candy's so cute.


Dont you sometimes want to kick doctors? Why wouldn't they do an X-ray or MRI particularly when they were already suspicious about her lungs .


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Father's Day Sam! Hope you are feeling better today and have a wonderful day being honored!
> 
> Happy Father's Day also to all the husbands of the KTP women. Hope they have a fantastic celebration!


 Father's Day in Australia is in September, but Happy Father's Day to those eho have it today


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So much for a day to myself. I spent my afternoon trying to find a few things for the snacks for vacation Bible school. We finally found it and picked up a few other things before heading to the church to work on some more decorations. Busy day for me.

Sonja...the outfit is simply adorable. So glad that your fast knitting provided you with enough yarn to finish the project.

Darowil...I love your socks. They turned out well.

Gwen...I am glad that Sydney is becoming friends with Alice. Enjoy your company this week.

It was sad to wake up to the news of people losing their lives in a nightclub in Florida overnight. I never like reading about lost lives any where in the world. 

I am going to see the little baby again tomorrow evening. I will bring dinner for the mommy and visit with her to see how she is doing. She gets anxiety attacks sometimes so it is nice to reassure her she is doing well with her little one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Poor husband ( prince Philip ) doesn't get a mention that it was his birthday on Friday 93 and they made him wear this yesterday


Love her bright outfit, lovely color on her. The Australian news coverage has mentioned his birthday at least once every report on HM's birthday celebrations. It is a pity that his birthday gets lost in the celebrations for his wife's birthday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh the joys (NOT) of nearby land being cleared for new development. It is a huge block which the developers have knocked down the old houses on, now they are digging foundation holes and removing lots of dirt in huge double trailer semis, which park and wait their turn to enter and load, but while waiting still run engines, so have to keep roller doors down to limit any exhaust fumes from entering my place. I keep taking deep breaths and tell myself that this phase cannot last much longer.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

First, Sonja, the outfit on p. 12 (the pink sweater and booties) are gorgeous!! So well done. 

Susan sends her thanks to all of you who have indicated your willingness to make Amazon purchases through the ''smile'' address and for making Take Flight your choice. Every little bit will help to pay for GED testings, driver's licenses, required IDs and even utilities for the building and other necessities for the goslings and general public who come to our facility. Thank you and may God pour out many rich blessings upon you all.


On an entirely different note: We are in the process of trying to change the atmosphere of the mealtimes at the Center. For most of the last 8 or 9 months, the attitude and atmosphere have been strained and denigrating to those in need of help. Susan's facilities manager and his volunteer assistant became hateful and insulting to so many over such petty things that many regular diners would not have come if they'd had any other choices. Sadly, hunger can make a desperate person forget his or her own dignity. In the two months I've been there, I've tried to follow Susan's lead: a ready smile and a welcoming greeting to everyone, everyday. Picking my battles, so to speak, when some redirection of attitude or behavior is needed.

Being unsure of my ''duties and responsibilities'', as well as the limits or my authority, I had to feel my way through building relationships with those who come in regularly. Administratively, every organization must have guidelines, i.e., serving hours, areas of access, opening and closing times, etc. But when some would get extra meat servings and sweets in their lunch bags for take out meals and others arrived late for normal meal times and were told they could not be served while the volunteers helped themselves to sweets or food favorites had to come to an end.

A homeless young gay man who always comes quite late in the lunch period to avoid most of the crowd was ordered out of the building by my chief assistant and a volunteer who'd already been reprimanded for giving directives to others when he had no authority to do so. I had to raise my voice to make them hear me and to over-ride them both before I could tell the young man that we would always find a meal for him or anyone else who came a few minutes late or after work, several hours late, if they were hungry.

Those two were snarky but quiet or rather invisible for the rest of the afternoon. This young man had been beaten severely in earlier occasions and Susan had instructed me to always find food for him. He is not likely to take advantage of her kindness and neither of us is quite such Pollyannas that we would be played for fools for very long.

I keep remembering the Samaritan woman at the well at midday when Jesus asked her for a drink of cold water. He did not hold back on the offer of living water for her. I'll not play the role of the women of the town who would not let her come to the well in the cool of the morning with the other ''good'' women. I don't want to try to explain such behavior when I stand before God.

Off my soapbox--rant over.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Grrrrrrr, Mum and adult daughter are in full voice with each other again, unfortunately upstairs is home so cannot blast loud music over the fence.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I love the outfit!
OhioJoy, bless you for your kindness and wise intervention.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy... You are at the center for a reason. Thanks for giving dignity to others. I can just imagine how people would treat Tim or Matthew if we weren't there for them. We have been blessed with people in these boys lives who have been supportive. You are a blessing in these lives at the center. I am sure that they enjoy the meals that you create. By the way, Matthew would be the straggler type person in hopes that the crowd had left.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just ironing out the details with Shirley - I am going to run a crochet workshop to make my Croc Top House Socks soon. Keep an eye out here and on Shirley's workshop page for further detail s.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Power is back on, it was out for a little over an hour. 
David and I went out and transplanted the tomato starts into the large pots they are going to stay in, came inside and next thing we knew it started to storm. David ran out and carried the big pots to the side of the house, I'd just gotten out of the shower and I ran out to close up the greenhouse, we came in soaked, the kitchen window was open and the floor looked like someone had dumped a mop bucket over. It looked like a hurricane out there, thankfully the tornado warning didn't go off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just logged into Facebook and everything is in Portugese. I logged out (had to figure out which button in the settings as I couldn't translate it) and clicked on English (US) on the bottom and it's still in Portugese...Any one know what I should do?


Do a restart on your device, that usually does it for me if nothing else works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dont you sometimes want to kick doctors? Why wouldn't they do an X-ray or MRI particularly when they were already suspicious about her lungs .


YES!! I would think he'd have pushed a bit harder, yes she's obstinate, but if he'd just told Marla he was concerned...
Oh well, too late to go back now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie with the new pup I have done more walking the past few days then I've done in awhile...LOL. Making sure to take her out every 2 hours, bending over to clean up when we don't quite make it....LOL....ahhhhh....the joys of puppyhood! A bonus though is Sydney is quite quickly adjusting to being a bit more gentle and they are playing. When she get a bit bigger she will be quite the playmate for him I think. He seems a bit calmer already.



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm09: lol, :sm25: But it will be good all round to be walking :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! Power is back on, it was out for a little over an hour.
> David and I went out and transplanted the tomato starts into the large pots they are going to stay in, came inside and next thing we knew it started to storm. David ran out and carried the big pots to the side of the house, I'd just gotten out of the shower and I ran out to close up the greenhouse, we came in soaked, the kitchen window was open and the floor looked like someone had dumped a mop bucket over. It looked like a hurricane out there, thankfully the tornado warning didn't go off.


Oh my! So glad you are safe. You got your kitchen floor cleaned tonight as well. 
I hope David will have safe travels tomorrow. My brother is in South Carolina and spending 10 hours on the side of the highway because of stand still traffic as a result of accidents. He is due home for a break so the delay is keeping him from rest and relaxation. I know he will go fishing and releasing the fish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> First, Sonja, the outfit on p. 12 (the pink sweater and booties) are gorgeous!! So well done.
> 
> Susan sends her thanks to all of you who have indicated your willingness to make Amazon purchases through the ''smile'' address and for making Take Flight your choice. Every little bit will help to pay for GED testings, driver's licenses, required IDs and even utilities for the building and other necessities for the goslings and general public who come to our facility. Thank you and may God pour out many rich blessings upon you all.
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing Joy, how those people forget that God is always watching, he doesn't just not see the bad behavior they don't want him to see and they'll have to answer for it someday? My mom always impressed upon us to treat other as we wanted to be treated, I try to live by that, but sometimes I just want to pop some people over the head with a cast iron skillet. 
Hugs to you and Susan, you are doing good work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly will be praying for your aunt. I have no right to say this but shame on her husband for being so selfish. But, she also didn't have to listen to her DH and chose to do so; like you said in denial. Sending lots of prayers.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if the doctor would have told Marla why he wanted her to have the biopsy over a year ago when she was in the doctors office with her, she would have pushed it and told her son, but since he dismissed it so easily since my Aunt didn't want it done, she figured it wasn't that dire, and Aunts husband was still alive so we didn't want to get in the middle. The original biopsy was scheduled for 2 or probably closer to 3 years ago that she canceled and none of us knew anything about it until the doc mentioned it at that appointment when Marla was with her.
> It is so hard when they refuse or are in denial. With our family history, I think she knew she needed it and was in denial.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So much for a day to myself. I spent my afternoon trying to find a few things for the snacks for vacation Bible school. We finally found it and picked up a few other things before heading to the church to work on some more decorations. Busy day for me.
> 
> Sonja...the outfit is simply adorable. So glad that your fast knitting provided you with enough yarn to finish the project.
> 
> ...


Well, you certainly got a lot of worthwhile stuff done. 
It's so nice that you are able to go visit and encourage her, and cuddling babies is never a bad thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your week coming up sounds as busy as mine!! Fun filled too though.



Poledra65 said:


> Woohoo!! Caught up. David caught a couple small fish this morning but threw them back, not worth keeping, a small cold front blew in last night so it threw the fish off eating much.
> 
> I need to go get a shower, I put ribs in the crock pot to cook and I've got to finish getting David's stuff ready for him to leave tomorrow, and tomorrow I HAVE to finish getting the craft room cleaned up and organized or Carly won't have anyplace to sleep and Monday and probably this evening are the only time I have to get it done, Tuesday is hair and knitting, Wed I have Marla's little ones here and I can't leave Daisy loose in the house or she gets into trouble, then on Thurs we pick Carly up at the airport at 750am.
> Okay, I'm outta here, see you all in a while.
> HUGS!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ummm....take a quick online course in Portugese? LOL (sorry)


RookieRetiree said:


> I just logged into Facebook and everything is in Portugese. I logged out (had to figure out which button in the settings as I couldn't translate it) and clicked on English (US) on the bottom and it's still in Portugese...Any one know what I should do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great socks. Good to hear Elizabeth is better.
> 
> Liz, cute dog.
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling better.


She didn't sleep well last night so they called off breakfast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my! So glad you are safe. You got your kitchen floor cleaned tonight as well.
> I hope David will have safe travels tomorrow. My brother is in South Carolina and spending 10 hours on the side of the highway because of stand still traffic as a result of accidents. He is due home for a break so the delay is keeping him from rest and relaxation. I know he will go fishing and releasing the fish.


LOL! And the bathroom floor too, David was going through the rooms pushing a towel over the floors. 
He's headed your way so hopefully you all have no bad weather going your way. 
That is a long delay, he's going to need that rest and relaxation fishing even worse after 10 hours of sitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly will be praying for your aunt. I have no right to say this but shame on her husband for being so selfish. But, she also didn't have to listen to her DH and chose to do so; like you said in denial. Sending lots of prayers.


I have to agree on this. I am praying for your aunt and hoping that her DH will not put fear into her so that she can get the help that she needs. So sad when people feel that they can't do what they need to do in order to take care of themselves.

Gwen...I am so pleased that Sydney is learning to play with a puppy. They will become buddies in no time and will have so much fun when Alice grows into her full sized body.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly will be praying for your aunt. I have no right to say this but shame on her husband for being so selfish. But, she also didn't have to listen to her DH and chose to do so; like you said in denial. Sending lots of prayers.


We've said all the same things, he was not looking to what was best for her and she chose to ignore the doc to not inconvenience him, she always put her self last.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy you are such a wise and kind person. I can't put into words how much your true Christian action fills my heart with ....well with joy. You are good and will be so blessed.


jheiens said:


> First, Sonja, the outfit on p. 12 (the pink sweater and booties) are gorgeous!! So well done.
> 
> Susan sends her thanks to all of you who have indicated your willingness to make Amazon purchases through the ''smile'' address and for making Take Flight your choice. Every little bit will help to pay for GED testings, driver's licenses, required IDs and even utilities for the building and other necessities for the goslings and general public who come to our facility. Thank you and may God pour out many rich blessings upon you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Pacer....you are also like Ohio Joy. Both of you are such inspirations and examples of goodness.


pacer said:


> Ohio Joy... You are at the center for a reason. Thanks for giving dignity to others. I can just imagine how people would treat Tim or Matthew if we weren't there for them. We have been blessed with people in these boys lives who have been supportive. You are a blessing in these lives at the center. I am sure that they enjoy the meals that you create. By the way, Matthew would be the straggler type person in hopes that the crowd had left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have to agree on this. I am praying for your aunt and hoping that her DH will not put fear into her so that she can get the help that she needs. So sad when people feel that they can't do what they need to do in order to take care of themselves.
> 
> Gwen...I am so pleased that Sydney is learning to play with a puppy. They will become buddies in no time and will have so much fun when Alice grows into her full sized body.


He passed away a year ago this past February, he son is making sure she does what the doc says now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool! Wish I could crochet BUT if I ever learn enough at least it will be there to do at a later time. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Just ironing out the details with Shirley - I am going to run a crochet workshop to make my Croc Top House Socks soon. Keep an eye out here and on Shirley's workshop page for further detail s.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your week coming up sounds as busy as mine!! Fun filled too though.


I think I need a nap. lolol Yes, it should be fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And the bathroom floor too, David was going through the rooms pushing a towel over the floors.
> He's headed your way so hopefully you all have no bad weather going your way.
> That is a long delay, he's going to need that rest and relaxation fishing even worse after 10 hours of sitting.


I think my brother hit the maximum number of hours that truckers are allowed to drive in one day and now has to rest for a mandatory 10 hours before moving on. That is why he is parked on the side of a highway instead of at a truck stop. He said there were multiple accidents and much of his driving time was sitting in traffic waiting to move forward.

I do hope that David has safe travels. We haven't had much rain where we live. It has been going just south of us and just north of us. Sam has probably had more rain lately than we have had. I think we are to be in the 80's this week and not much rain.

I wonder if the dogs thought David was playing a new game pushing a towel through all the rooms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dont you sometimes want to kick doctors? Why wouldn't they do an X-ray or MRI particularly when they were already suspicious about her lungs .


Maybe she refused then as well? Only wanted to feel comfortable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you wee able to get the pots in a safe area. What a mess inside though. We had a storm with really high winds and heavy rain here this afternoon too. Thank goodness it lasted only about 1/2 an hour. Saved me from having to water my tomato plants I have in pots on the deck. I'm so excited about them too; have tomatoes on them already. They are Cherokee Purples which Marianne had planted last year and I was able to find them this year. Absolutely delicious and great for slicing.



Poledra65 said:


> Yay! Power is back on, it was out for a little over an hour.
> David and I went out and transplanted the tomato starts into the large pots they are going to stay in, came inside and next thing we knew it started to storm. David ran out and carried the big pots to the side of the house, I'd just gotten out of the shower and I ran out to close up the greenhouse, we came in soaked, the kitchen window was open and the floor looked like someone had dumped a mop bucket over. It looked like a hurricane out there, thankfully the tornado warning didn't go off.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He passed away a year ago this past February, he son is making sure she does what the doc says now.


So glad that she will get better care although it seems a bit more difficult now than it would have been several years ago. I suspect you will do what you can to help out as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary I didn't know you had a brother that was a truck driver. Does he ever come through Georgia? Is so and ever needs a place to stop don't hesitate to let me know. Our driveway can handle a big rig. 



pacer said:


> I think my brother hit the maximum number of hours that truckers are allowed to drive in one day and now has to rest for a mandatory 10 hours before moving on. That is why he is parked on the side of a highway instead of at a truck stop. He said there were multiple accidents and much of his driving time was sitting in traffic waiting to move forward.
> 
> I do hope that David has safe travels. We haven't had much rain where we live. It has been going just south of us and just north of us. Sam has probably had more rain lately than we have had. I think we are to be in the 80's this week and not much rain.
> 
> I wonder if the dogs thought David was playing a new game pushing a towel through all the rooms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Grrrrrrr, Mum and adult daughter are in full voice with each other again, unfortunately upstairs is home so cannot blast loud music over the fence.


Nice and relaxing then with next door and the development work going on (do you have a public Holiday today? I think it is you and WA who don't)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm out of here. Got to shower and go to be early-ish as DGDs are coming over late morning to give me a helping hand. 
Prayers for all in need. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ummm....take a quick online course in Portugese? LOL (sorry)


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think my brother hit the maximum number of hours that truckers are allowed to drive in one day and now has to rest for a mandatory 10 hours before moving on. That is why he is parked on the side of a highway instead of at a truck stop. He said there were multiple accidents and much of his driving time was sitting in traffic waiting to move forward.
> 
> I do hope that David has safe travels. We haven't had much rain where we live. It has been going just south of us and just north of us. Sam has probably had more rain lately than we have had. I think we are to be in the 80's this week and not much rain.
> 
> I wonder if the dogs thought David was playing a new game pushing a towel through all the rooms.


Oh that really sucks, can't even heat up food and I hope he has plenty of liquids with him, I think in situations like that, they should let them go to the nearest truck stop, but I know there are those that would keep going and not stop at the truck stop. 
We weren't supposed to have anything major, so this was really a surprise, I'm glad we were back much earlier from the lake. Hopefully this won't be with him on his journey. 
LOL! They always think he's playing a new game, he does play with them so much. At the lake, some peoples little Aussie pup decided he was going with David and didn't want to go back to the family, David had to stop and pet him while he waited for them to take him away. Dogs, cats, and small children... We were at the flea market in Texas once and this little girl of about 3 reached up and took his hand, she was going to go with him, he was a bit startled and more than a little concerned, but we found mom really quick. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe she refused then as well? Only wanted to feel comfortable.


He son isn't giving her a chance to refuse anything now, he tells her what is going to happen and isn't brooking any argument on it, she wants to get out of the PET scan as she's claustrophobic, but he just had the doc prescribe a sedative, she's not happy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you wee able to get the pots in a safe area. What a mess inside though. We had a storm with really high winds and heavy rain here this afternoon too. Thank goodness it lasted only about 1/2 an hour. Saved me from having to water my tomato plants I have in pots on the deck. I'm so excited about them too; have tomatoes on them already. They are Cherokee Purples which Marianne had planted last year and I was able to find them this year. Absolutely delicious and great for slicing.


Yes, we definitely don't need to water anytime soon, I'll take pics of my poor roses, at least I got good photos before they went through the ringer. 
We have Amos Coli and Gold medal tomatoes and then we have the Sub Arctic that Marla wanted. We'll see how they go.

I can't wait until all the veggies are in full force. 
I hope that yours come along wonderfully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We've said all the same things, he was not looking to what was best for her and she chose to ignore the doc to not inconvenience him, she always put her self last.


Putting self last is not always the best thing to do (for either yourself or the other person).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad that she will get better care although it seems a bit more difficult now than it would have been several years ago. I suspect you will do what you can to help out as well.


Yes, he calls us if he can't take her to an appointment or someplace she wants to go and we make sure to stop by and visit at least once a week. His wife gets migraines pretty bad so they both really appreciate the help and the visits to keep her occupied.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He son isn't giving her a chance to refuse anything now, he tells her what is going to happen and isn't brooking any argument on it, she wants to get out of the PET scan as she's claustrophobic, but he just had the doc prescribe a sedative, she's not happy. lol


Knowing how much too push someone is always tough for family (and medical staff- they can only do as the patient agrees to do after all).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he calls us if he can't take her to an appointment or someplace she wants to go and we make sure to stop by and visit at least once a week. His wife gets migraines pretty bad so they both really appreciate the help and the visits to keep her occupied.


No wonder you ended up with cleaner sections inside than expected!

Does she listen to you when you take her places? Or take advantage of her DS not being there? Because you even less say over her than he does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ummm....take a quick online course in Portugese? LOL (sorry)


Ha ha, I couldn't even use my 4 years of Latin to figure out what the "log out" words were in the settings !!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm out of here. Got to shower and go to be early-ish as DGDs are coming over late morning to give me a helping hand.
> Prayers for all in need. TTYL


Sweet dreams. I have to remember that you are two hours ahead of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder you ended up with cleaner sections inside than expected!
> 
> Does she listen to you when you take her places? Or take advantage of her DS not being there? Because you even less say over her than he does.


 it was intense.

She does pretty well with us, Marla goes into any appointments we take her too, and we don't baby her. We are gentle but only so far, we tell her when she's being rude and inconsiderate also. She doesn't like people to think she's either of those, so she steps back in line pretty quickly with little adjustment. lol. We love her but won't tolerate her getting ugly with the receptionists and such that are just doing their jobs, she doesn't have the patience she used to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> it was intense.
> 
> She does pretty well with us, Marla goes into any appointments we take her too, and we don't baby her. We are gentle but only so far, we tell her when she's being rude and inconsiderate also. She doesn't like people to think she's either of those, so she steps back in line pretty quickly with little adjustment. lol. We love her but won't tolerate her getting ugly with the receptionists and such that are just doing their jobs, she doesn't have the patience she used to.


She sound like she would get on well with Fans SIL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very true. :sm02:


And you never know- I may be walking again, sometime soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Woohoo!! Caught up. David caught a couple small fish this morning but threw them back, not worth keeping, a small cold front blew in last night so it threw the fish off eating much.
> 
> I need to go get a shower, I put ribs in the crock pot to cook and I've got to finish getting David's stuff ready for him to leave tomorrow, and tomorrow I HAVE to finish getting the craft room cleaned up and organized or Carly won't have anyplace to sleep and Monday and probably this evening are the only time I have to get it done, Tuesday is hair and knitting, Wed I have Marla's little ones here and I can't leave Daisy loose in the house or she gets into trouble, then on Thurs we pick Carly up at the airport at 750am.
> Okay, I'm outta here, see you all in a while.
> HUGS!!


Is Daisy the Corgi pup?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> First, Sonja, the outfit on p. 12 (the pink sweater and booties) are gorgeous!! So well done.
> 
> Susan sends her thanks to all of you who have indicated your willingness to make Amazon purchases through the ''smile'' address and for making Take Flight your choice. Every little bit will help to pay for GED testings, driver's licenses, required IDs and even utilities for the building and other necessities for the goslings and general public who come to our facility. Thank you and may God pour out many rich blessings upon you all.
> 
> ...


A very understandable rant Joy! It is good you can come to the Tea Party when you need to off load!
God Bless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie with the new pup I have done more walking the past few days then I've done in awhile...LOL. Making sure to take her out every 2 hours, bending over to clean up when we don't quite make it....LOL....ahhhhh....the joys of puppyhood! A bonus though is Sydney is quite quickly adjusting to being a bit more gentle and they are playing. When she get a bit bigger she will be quite the playmate for him I think. He seems a bit calmer already.


As you say the joys of puppyhood! :sm24: And it is good that Sydney is learning to be gentle- I loved the image of him dangling the toy for her!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. Only on page 3! Life takes a busy turn now and again! I'll fill you in later when I have more time but wanted to let you know all is well. Today my DGD #2 turned 3...going way too fast!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> She sound like she would get on well with Fans SIL!


Lol the gruesome twosome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol the gruesome twosome!


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm07: :sm13:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He passed away a year ago this past February, he son is making sure she does what the doc says now.


Good on her son


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool! Wish I could crochet BUT if I ever learn enough at least it will be there to do at a later time.


Sock section needs magic ring, chain and single crochet. The croc top is more difficult. You can do it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Nice and relaxing then with next door and the development work going on (do you have a public Holiday today? I think it is you and WA who don't)


No we don't, we get ours later in the year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So much for a day to myself. I spent my afternoon trying to find a few things for the snacks for vacation Bible school. We finally found it and picked up a few other things before heading to the church to work on some more decorations. Busy day for me.
> 
> Sonja...the outfit is simply adorable. So glad that your fast knitting provided you with enough yarn to finish the project.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Mary it was a nice easy pattern 
Hope you get lots of cuddles with baby and it's always nice to reassure new mum that she is doing wel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> First, Sonja, the outfit on p. 12 (the pink sweater and booties) are gorgeous!! So well done.
> 
> Susan sends her thanks to all of you who have indicated your willingness to make Amazon purchases through the ''smile'' address and for making Take Flight your choice. Every little bit will help to pay for GED testings, driver's licenses, required IDs and even utilities for the building and other necessities for the goslings and general public who come to our facility. Thank you and may God pour out many rich blessings upon you all.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Joy I enjoyed knitting this little set 
Sorry there are problems with staff and volunteers . I can't understand why people volunteer if they don't truly want to help you will have to invite Kaye there to sort them out with the cast iron skillet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I love the outfit!
> OhioJoy, bless you for your kindness and wise intervention.


Thank you Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Dear!!! I thought it was today!!! Even gave DH his gifts!!!! What a dunce.....LOL! Oh well....we'll just celebrate twice then! How funny!


LOL Happy Fathers Day for next Sunday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished this little set had to do my usual fast knitting to get it finished before I ran out of yarn but I made it . Was hoping to knit a bonnet to , maybe next time


Lovely as always Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.

A big hug to everyone and an extra to anyone that needs one. Sam I hope you are feeling better.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up again., I didnt comment much just reading away. Big Hugs to all with family members with medical issues and my heart goes out to all affected from the awful situation in Florida... just awful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! Power is back on, it was out for a little over an hour.
> David and I went out and transplanted the tomato starts into the large pots they are going to stay in, came inside and next thing we knew it started to storm. David ran out and carried the big pots to the side of the house, I'd just gotten out of the shower and I ran out to close up the greenhouse, we came in soaked, the kitchen window was open and the floor looked like someone had dumped a mop bucket over. It looked like a hurricane out there, thankfully the tornado warning didn't go off.


it really was a torrential downpour , hope the tomatoe plants survived , you could have saved on the shower and just stood outside ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie with the new pup I have done more walking the past few days then I've done in awhile...LOL. Making sure to take her out every 2 hours, bending over to clean up when we don't quite make it....LOL....ahhhhh....the joys of puppyhood! A bonus though is Sydney is quite quickly adjusting to being a bit more gentle and they are playing. When she get a bit bigger she will be quite the playmate for him I think. He seems a bit calmer already.


I saw your video on FB Gwen . Sidney does look as if he is being gentle with the puppy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely as always Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
> Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
> Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
> Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.
> ...


 Hello Marilynn lovely to hear from you again . Hope you enjoy the choir performance as much as the dance recital 
You have a lot of granddaughter s any grandsons? 
Hope your daughter is doing well and settled in her new home


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi folks hope you are all well,especially Sam,wishing him much improvement in health issues,
Can log in and read KTP but when i reply I get booted, so never know if my posts show and cant answer individual posts,just so you know i am not missing in action


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Enjoy the theatre!


Thanks. I did somewhat. It was certainly different, more like a monty python show.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh such a cutie, bet you spoil him, lol! Which internet provider and phone company have you gone with?


I had Cogeco and I went back to Bell. When I first went with Cogeco, I lost the phone for a week so maybe that has something to do with it. Bell has a promotion going and I saved about $90/month for the first year. I have to check within the year to see what other promotions they have so that I can get those as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm watching the queens birthday celebrations party and it keeps showing the queen and Philip as the watch the outdoor show . It's the first time I've looked at them and really saw how old they are plus they look cold . This show is 3 hours long . A long time to be sitting out side on what looks like a chilly night


Was that the rest of the Patron's Lunch? I missed seeing the rest of the day as the Orlando massacre has been on ever since.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
> Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
> Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
> Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.
> ...


Great to hear from you again! I do hope the physio has some positive results for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up again., I didnt comment much just reading away. Big Hugs to all with family members with medical issues and my heart goes out to all affected from the awful situation in Florida... just awful.


Glad you are up to date Cathy- Serena and her Mum move out tomorrow, I seem to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hi folks hope you are all well,especially Sam,wishing him much improvement in health issues,
> Can log in and read KTP but when i reply I get booted, so never know if my posts show and cant answer individual posts,just so you know i am not missing in action


Gosh that is a bit drastic- hope it comes right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Sam?- He hasn't posted since opening the TP and was saying then that he wasn't feeling well-and didn't sound it either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are up to date Cathy- Serena and her Mum move out tomorrow, I seem to remember.


Yep! Thank goodness really, I have just about had her this week sad to say. Its going to be a full on day however. Then I have to work again on Wed so Thurs will be ALL for ME!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep! Thank goodness really, I have just about had her this week sad to say. Its going to be a full on day however. Then I have to work again on Wed so Thurs will be ALL for ME!


You will be in clover on Thursday, I hope!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Was that the rest of the Patron's Lunch? I missed seeing the rest of the day as the Orlando massacre has been on ever since.


No this one was a birthday tribute to the queen with famous people singing and others talking through different parts of her life and all different military bands and horse troops from round the world . I found it funny that the the English speaking countries had proper old style military uniforms and old style traditional dance movements then the men /women from Oman military came galloping into the ring in gold and green silk uniforms looked like something out of 
sheherazade(sp?) or Alladin film . Beautiful little pony had everyone laughing dancing away with the free horses and a horse whisperer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this one was a birthday tribute to the queen with famous people singing and others talking through different parts of her life and all different military bands and horse troops from round the world . I found it funny that the the English speaking countries had proper old style military uniforms and old style traditional dance movements then the men /women from Oman military came galloping into the ring in gold and green silk uniforms looked like something out of
> sheherazade(sp?) or Alladin film . Beautiful little pony had everyone laughing dancing away with the free horses and a horse whisperer


I wonder if I would be able to pull this up if I go into the BBC? I saw mostly Orlando footage when I was watching the news.

Edit maybe (tomorrow)(it is gone mid-night) and I better head back to bed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam?- He hasn't posted since opening the TP and was saying then that he wasn't feeling well-and didn't sound it either.


I was wondering just the same thing. I do hope he isn't getting any worse, and is just having a rest from all the chatter and recipe and interesting fact collection and posting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep! Thank goodness really, I have just about had her this week sad to say. Its going to be a full on day however. Then I have to work again on Wed so Thurs will be ALL for ME!


I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !

We are all here for you and applaud you. You MUST take time for yourself. The word no is one of the most difficult for us to learn isn't it. Ask me how I know. One of mine caused many a grey hair over the years. Now is wonderful but oh dear! I never thought it would happen.

My sister always said I was 'earning my wings' when things got so difficult. You are earning yours!

***************
I hope Sam is okay. He works so hard on the recipes. I hope he will slow down and cut them in half at least. I think he worries about finding them . Such a sweet person and so highly thought of. So Sam, take it easy! We want you to be well and take care of yourself.

***************
Life has been a bit overwhelming again for me this past month. No word on the MRI. It could take up to a year as they are so overloaded. The doctor and I agree that some if not all of my symptoms could very well be MS. I am not too worried about it as if that is the case I am extremely fortunate that it is the long term MS rather than the one that is very quick. Most people who get it are in their 40's and even the long term type ends up with serious disability.

I have had some weird things going on for about l0 years, but things have picked up this past year or so. If it is, I am thankful I didn't have to worry about it all the years the weird little symptoms have been happening. I am so lucky to have someone with me who cares and I know it. Growing old is not for cowards. grin.

******************
If anyone is interested in making knitted stash buster bags. I posted some pics. on the Picture section and was asked to write up my pattern . I just opened a little thread on the workshops which explains how I make the knitted bags rather than the crochet bags. The information is there for anyone who might want to try one. If there are people who want to make one there, I will make one with them. If not it is there for information for anyone who is interested. I will keep it in the archives too as there is quite a bit of information and the other bag workshop was crochet. I am making them for christmas presents this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I enjoyed knitting this little set
> Sorry there are problems with staff and volunteers . I can't understand why people volunteer if they don't truly want to help you will have to invite Kaye there to sort them out with the cast iron skillet


Exactly, if you don't really want to help, stay home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this one was a birthday tribute to the queen with famous people singing and others talking through different parts of her life and all different military bands and horse troops from round the world . I found it funny that the the English speaking countries had proper old style military uniforms and old style traditional dance movements then the men /women from Oman military came galloping into the ring in gold and green silk uniforms looked like something out of
> sheherazade(sp?) or Alladin film . Beautiful little pony had everyone laughing dancing away with the free horses and a horse whisperer


I'm so sorry that I missed that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if I would be able to pull this up if I go into the BBC? I saw mostly Orlando footage when I was watching the news.
> 
> Edit maybe (tomorrow)(it is gone mid-night) and I better head back to bed!


Let me know if you are able to pull it up. I'd like to watch it too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marylynn, good to hear from you. I hope your daughter has settled into her new home & her life is getting better. Enjoy the GKs performances, they are always so cute. Hope the physio can help your leg.

Kaye, hope your plants survived the nasty storm. Beautiful photos of the roses. 

Cathy, I'm sure you are glad moving day has arrived but pat yourself on the back that you got through with only a bruised tongue.

Shirley, good to hear from you, hope you are still able to get out & about a little & explore the Island.

Terrible news about Orlando, seems insane someone can go into a store & buy a gun that can do such damage. Thankfully only the military is allowed such weapons here. I haven't listened to the news this morning so don't know if the casualty count has risen but 50 dead when I heard last night
Well, must get moving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> I was wondering just the same thing. I do hope he isn't getting any worse, and is just having a rest from all the chatter and recipe and interesting fact collection and posting.


I'm hoping he is feeling better and just busy celebrating his little grandsons 3 rd birthday which is today i think he said in his last post 
Hope you and the family are having a real nice day Sam

Edit just read your post Julie glad Sam is feeling better and I got the birthday right proves I haven't lost all my marbles yet . Think there is 1 still rattling around up there :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> 
> We are all here for you and applaud you. You MUST take time for yourself. The word no is one of the most difficult for us to learn isn't it. Ask me how I know. One of mine caused many a grey hair over the years. Now is wonderful but oh dear! I never thought it would happen.
> 
> ...


Yes, I hope Sam is okay. It's unusual for him not to post, even if they're short ones.

I'm sorry that you have to wait so long for your MRI. It's the not knowing what the problem is that is so nerve-wracking. I hope they can get you in sooner.

I think I've finally got my phone problem sorted. I spent at least 45 minutes with Bell Tel and then Cogeco, both saying it's the other's problem. My brother also had to call Cogeco and after he called the second time, they finally fixed the problem, whatever it was. They never did say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy I enjoyed knitting this little set
> Sorry there are problems with staff and volunteers . I can't understand why people volunteer if they don't truly want to help you will have to invite Kaye there to sort them out with the cast iron skillet


Sounds like a good idea! When my friend and I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to old or disabled people it always made me feel very thankful that I was fit and able, but there were those who liked to let everyone know how 'good' they were being by doing these deliveries! How they could not feel humbled when they saw some of these poor souls and the way they were having to live was beyond me! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep! Thank goodness really, I have just about had her this week sad to say. Its going to be a full on day however. Then I have to work again on Wed so Thurs will be ALL for ME!


Woohoo! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


Thanks for reassuring us Julie! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for reassuring us Julie! :sm24:


My pleasure Kate!
I am lucky that I can get such a good deal for the telephone- at the vast cost of 2.5cents a minute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping he is feeling better and just busy celebrating his little grandsons 3 rd birthday which is today i think he said in his last post
> Hope you and the family are having a real nice day Sam
> 
> Edit just read your post Julie glad Sam is feeling better and I got the birthday right proves I haven't lost all my marbles yet . Think there is 1 still rattling around up there :sm09:


It can be hard keeping track of what day is which for whom, I of course think it is the 14th, where as for most of you, you are in yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


That is ok Liz!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So sad about shootings in Orlando. 
Maya and I had our walk. Then I "washed" the car with wet microfiber cloths. Worked well. Hoping to go to pool later.
Sam, healing energy sent your way. Hope you can enjoy Bentley's birthday.
Gwen, hope pup picks up toilet training quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


Thanks for the news, Julie, I'm glad he's a little better. I hope he's all better soon.
Happy birthday to Bentley

I came across these recipes some of you might like.

http://m.poofycheeks.com/zlgh1ic/articles/78588/Jell-O-Popsicle-Recipe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like a good idea! When my friend and I used to deliver meals-on-wheels to old or disabled people it always made me feel very thankful that I was fit and able, but there were those who liked to let everyone know how 'good' they were being by doing these deliveries! How they could not feel humbled when they saw some of these poor souls and the way they were having to live was beyond me! :sm16:


Very true. Meals on wheels is such a good service. So sad how some old people live & I think many look forward to those who come to deliver the meals as that is their only company.ive never delivered them but know some who do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

He certainly did not sound his perkiest, but neither did I want people to be fearing he might have ended up in the Health Spa again, but also if that were to have been the case, it is better that we can direct our prayers more effectively. He did say that he prefers temperatures up in the 90's (I am glad I don't live in Ohio, I am not sure I could handle the extremes of the climate) (for that matter were I ever to visit Canada I would have to choose the time of year very carefully I suspect- I've obviously acclimatised to NZ).



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the news, Julie, I'm glad he's a little better. I hope he's all better soon.
> Happy birthday to Bentley
> 
> I came across these recipes some of you might like.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:
 

> Thanks for reassuring us Julie! :sm24:


Hear, hear! Thanks Julie, for looking out for us all, including Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be hard keeping track of what day is which for whom, I of course think it is the 14th, where as for most of you, you are in yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


....so that's why I seem to be behind the times...... :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hear, hear! Thanks Julie, for looking out for us all, including Sam.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> ....so that's why I seem to be behind the times...... :sm16: :sm02:


lol! :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley. Take care Sam. Thanks for the update Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Bentley. Take care Sam. Thanks for the update Julie.


My pleasure, Mary, I am glad I am able to do it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on our Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No sweat Marilynn (mags7) I've been so busy getting ready for company and prior to that knitting tops for DD that I HAD forgotten!!! LOL Exhausted right now; oldest 2 granddaughters came over this morning to help me with some cleaning & picking up. Have a lot of pain today; just too humid and the body doesn't like it. Took two tramadol and still no relief. It will get better though soon enough.

Had electrician here and had an outdoor fan w/light put in the new deck area. It will be a surprise for DH! Gotta go...he just got home. Will try to TTYL.



mags7 said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
> Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
> Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
> Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've had so ;much going on, a trip to Ohio for my brother's wedding where the flu is going full force. Thank goodness my brother and his new wife were ok. I wonder if that's what Sam had. Finished my Pfeilraupe shawl. Will post it but I see I did quick reply, so will have to wait a minute. So much to do and so little time before our next trip and the wedding and getting sick took up about 5 days and today has been a bit of a loss as tired. Hugs to all and hope Sam is feeling better. Sorry to hear Designer has been ill also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you enjoyed wedding. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's the shawl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did 20 minutes of weights while waiting for a lane at the pool. Then 1/2 hr. Water jogging.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, shawl is beautiful and so are you. Looking fab with weight loss.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you enjoyed wedding. Healing energy sent your way.


Thank you Desert Joy. I am feeling great now, just tired.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, shawl is beautiful and so are you. Looking fab with weight loss.


Thank you so much. It sure is easier getting up and down stairs or even standing up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Did 20 minutes of weights while waiting for a lane at the pool. Then 1/2 hr. Water jogging.


Bravo! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She sound like she would get on well with Fans SIL!


lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you never know- I may be walking again, sometime soon!


Wouldn't that be fantastic?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Daisy the Corgi pup?


She is, and too smart for her own good. She loves to play in the water dishes, so we got baby pools, one for Marla's house and one for mine, she and Gizmo have a ball in them, I'll have to get pics of them playing in them. After all the rain the we got last night, this morning Giz was playing with Ryssa, ran over and hopped in the very full baby pool, wandered around, took a drink and jumped out to continue chasing Ryssa. lol Thankfully when he comes in he's very good about keeping his feet on the ground and not on me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi all. Only on page 3! Life takes a busy turn now and again! I'll fill you in later when I have more time but wanted to let you know all is well. Today my DGD #2 turned 3...going way too fast!


Happy Birthday to DGD#2!!! It does seem to go awfully fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol the gruesome twosome!


LOL! Scary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
> Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
> Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
> Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.
> ...


Hopefully the physio will work at least a little.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> it really was a torrential downpour , hope the tomatoe plants survived , you could have saved on the shower and just stood outside ????


It was, we are to get more tonight, it is windy and getting darker, so we'll see. The tomatoes weathered it very well, but by the time that David got the 4 huge pots to the side of the house for protection of them and we got the green house all closed up and extra secured, we were totally soaked. As David was drying off he asked if that constituted a shower, I told him "if he'd have used soap". lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


I'm so glad he's not needed a visit to the health spa, I was worried that he might be there. Hopefully a day at the pool in the heat and he'll start to feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on our Sam.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


You are looking so good with the loss of weight, Daralene! And the shawl really suits you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wouldn't that be fantastic?!


Still no confirmation, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is, and too smart for her own good. She loves to play in the water dishes, so we got baby pools, one for Marla's house and one for mine, she and Gizmo have a ball in them, I'll have to get pics of them playing in them. After all the rain the we got last night, this morning Giz was playing with Ryssa, ran over and hopped in the very full baby pool, wandered around, took a drink and jumped out to continue chasing Ryssa. lol Thankfully when he comes in he's very good about keeping his feet on the ground and not on me.


Ringo used to love upsetting his water bowl when he was a puppy, I am glad he's not tried that for a long time. Be good to see them in a photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad he's not needed a visit to the health spa, I was worried that he might be there. Hopefully a day at the pool in the heat and he'll start to feel better.


Especially with the celebrations for the children. He did sound tired.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - love the photo. You look Maaaavelous! That scarf/shawl looks great and such a good color for you!

Still worrying about Sam - keeping the prayers going for him and hope he's doing better. We've had hazy days and they can be very uncomfortable. We had over 90 degrees here on Saturday so maybe summer is finally here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene that looks terrific on you well done. 
Poledra yes we can laugh about our family issues, but it's quite tragic too sadly. Having a laugh is how I cope with dramas within family. We don't have kids but have dealt with aging sick parents, and Stus brother so had a bit of experience. Sadly this one is the worst we have ever had to cope with, heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are looking so good with the loss of weight, Daralene! And the shawl really suits you.


Yes, on both accounts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


Oh it's lovely, and the color is fabulous on you. And look how wonderful you look, you are getting thinner and thinner, looking fabulous, not that you ever looked less than lovely as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still no confirmation, though!


They are certainly taking their sweet time, hopefully soon though.

I'll get pics on Wed, if Marla works. Marla and I have rather large water bowls with as many animals as we have so as a pup she would get in and sit and splash. lolol Gizmo would climb in with his front feet to get a drink and next thing I'd know he was climbing out the far side of the bowl. lol So the pools work great and at only $8 each, we are getting our moneys worth out of them. lol The rest of the dogs just use them as a very large water bowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene that looks terrific on you well done.
> Poledra yes we can laugh about our family issues, but it's quite tragic too sadly. Having a laugh is how I cope with dramas within family. We don't have kids but have dealt with aging sick parents, and Stus brother so had a bit of experience. Sadly this one is the worst we have ever had to cope with, heartbreaking stuff.


Yes, heartbreaking really, but like you I have to keep a sense of humor about it, or I'd crawl into bed and pull the covers over my head and stay there. 
Hopefully this is the worst one you will ever have to cope with. I sure hope that I'm learning from all my elderly relatives, so that I make things easier on David and Christopher instead of harder.

Poor Gizmo is dreaming, I'd love to be able to see what about, he's making noises, can't decide if it's a crying or playing dream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely Daralene. You look great too! 


Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa just got down and went over to check on Gizmo to make sure he's okay, woke him up in the process. lol So much for let sleeping dogs lie. Oops, he just jumped over her. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I've had my break, now back to getting the craft room organized and the bed cleaned off so Carly will have a place to sleep. only two more days and she'll be here, and yes, she's already packed. lolol

Edit: Oh!! Update on Fermine, he's in the nursing home now, then he'll go to the rehab facility, but he's getting stronger everyday, he's only 55. Roseanne said again thank you all for the prayers, from all the people she doesn't know. lol
Carly said she went to visit him at the nursing home the other day and that all the people looked dead. lolol... How do you respond to that? LOL!
So thanks from all of us for the prayers they mean so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.

Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.

Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


Poledra65 said:


> She is, and too smart for her own good. She loves to play in the water dishes, so we got baby pools, one for Marla's house and one for mine, she and Gizmo have a ball in them, I'll have to get pics of them playing in them. After all the rain the we got last night, this morning Giz was playing with Ryssa, ran over and hopped in the very full baby pool, wandered around, took a drink and jumped out to continue chasing Ryssa. lol Thankfully when he comes in he's very good about keeping his feet on the ground and not on me.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely shawl Daralene and a great color on you.

I'm hoping Sam is feeling better. Thank you Julie for checking on the situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


Glad I could, Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


Looks great & you are looking good too! I'm glad you had a good trip to your brothers wedding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene that looks terrific on you well done.
> Poledra yes we can laugh about our family issues, but it's quite tragic too sadly. Having a laugh is how I cope with dramas within family. We don't have kids but have dealt with aging sick parents, and Stus brother so had a bit of experience. Sadly this one is the worst we have ever had to cope with, heartbreaking stuff.


Sometimes it's much harder to deal with the older ones than with kids. We have both said we will do our best not to be a pain in the butt to our children.
I'm glad can come here & vent your frustrations.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie, it's a good stress busters talking with you good people on here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, heartbreaking really, but like you I have to keep a sense of humor about it, or I'd crawl into bed and pull the covers over my head and stay there.
> Hopefully this is the worst one you will ever have to cope with. I sure hope that I'm learning from all my elderly relatives, so that I make things easier on David and Christopher instead of harder.
> 
> Poor Gizmo is dreaming, I'd love to be able to see what about, he's making noises, can't decide if it's a crying or playing dream.


You & Fan both have your hands full at present.

Kimber also makes funny noises in her sleep, Delbert says she's chasing rabbits????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Gwen, the screened porch sounds wonderful. I would love to have a screened area outside, the mosquitos are always so bad in the evenings we rarely sit outside.
You sure are getting the heat, the highest temperatures we have predicted in the next week us 21C/70F wish it would get a little warmer. With the recent rains, things are really growing. 
I weeded the flower beds yesterday & better get at the garden in the morning. DH wants to go to an auction sale in Edmonton on Wed., it starts 8 am so we will have to go tomorrow if he goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally, mostly organized, there's about 3 trips to the basement but otherwise not bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


It didn't get too hot today, but the humidity is off the charts, I need a cold shower. All the bending I did today, my lower back is sore, I have some flixorell, but it gives me weird dreams if I take half of one, I may though.

 And you all make sure you take pics of your yarn dying and soap making also please. Brantley's a good 'un, but we knew that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You & Fan both have your hands full at present.
> 
> Kimber also makes funny noises in her sleep, Delbert says she's chasing rabbits????


LOL! David says that about Buster, but we know he's chasing something (probably a hotdog or other food item) as his legs move in a running motion, the one day he ran himself off the couch :sm06: , and another, he ran himself out of the dog bed and head first into the wall. :sm16: LOLOL!!! Funny as heck to watch. lol Poor guy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


What a beautiful picture Daralene and your shawl is gorgeous . I took a look at the parade of shawls and scarves . You ladies all did great making all them beautiful shawls and scarves


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


Your porch sounds wonderful Gwen look forward to seeing pictures of it . 
Mishka has a water pool . We fill it up she gets in and starts digging splashing all the water out she then stares at us to refill it and does exactly the same thing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


We all were, back then, when our children were that age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally, mostly organized, there's about 3 trips to the basement but otherwise not bad.


See through bins are great, well done!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We all were, back then, when our children were that age!


LOL! You do have a point. 

Well, I'm pooped, I got a lot done, did the spin cycle this morning, and then swept floors and got the craft room organized and the bed unearthed, I should have taken before photos, you couldn't even see the bed hardly before I started, so I'm off to bed. Hair appointments in the morning, then meeting a friend at the gym and knitting, fortunately the friend that Marla and I meet on Tuesdays at the gym is on of our knitting group friends, so we just go from point A to point B together. lol 
Sweet dreams and hugs!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You do have a point.
> 
> Well, I'm pooped, I got a lot done, did the spin cycle this morning, and then swept floors and got the craft room organized and the bed unearthed, I should have taken before photos, you couldn't even see the bed hardly before I started, so I'm off to bed. Hair appointments in the morning, then meeting a friend at the gym and knitting, fortunately the friend that Marla and I meet on Tuesdays at the gym is on of our knitting group friends, so we just go from point A to point B together. lol
> Sweet dreams and hugs!!!


I am sure you will sleep soundly after all that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came from the lady who bred my Ringo:

Unstoppable Virus
I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus.


Even the most advanced programs from Norton or McAfee cannot take care of this one.

It appears to affect those who were born prior to 1955.

Symptoms:

1. Causes you to send the same e-mail twice.

2. Causes you to send a blank e-mail!

3. Causes you to send e-mail to the wrong person.

4. Causes you to send it back to the person who sent it to you.

5. Causes you to forget to attach the attachment.

6. Causes you to hit "SEND" before you've finished.

7. Causes you to hit "DELETE" instead of "SEND."

8. Causes you to hit "SEND" when you should "DELETE."

9. Makes you forget to erase the names and addresses of those that sent it to you.


IT'S CALLED
THE "C-NILE VIRUS."

Have I already sent this to you?
Or did you send it to me?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> See through bins are great, well done!


 Thank you, and at just a little over $5 a piece I can get a couple every time I go to Walmart and not break the bank. I'll eventually have them all sorted by color as well as type of fiber. I have sock yarns together, cottons together, acrylics together, and then my wools/wool blends, I've got partially sorted by color. 
Today I took a huge bag of red heart that my aunt gave me a year or so ago, over to the 13 year old across the street who knits and crochets, she was super excited. I just don't have room for it all and if I have to pick and choose, I'm keeping my natural fibers and the acrylics that I've purchased. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, beautiful pic of you and Christopher.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, definitely have had that virus....giggle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful picture Daralene and your shawl is gorgeous . I took a look at the parade of shawls and scarves . You ladies all did great making all them beautiful shawls and scarves


I looked too, what a difference color & yarn weight makes to them, all are unique & beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came from the lady who bred my Ringo:
> 
> Unstoppable Virus
> I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus.
> ...


????????OMG, I think I caught it already????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie, you had me going then until I got to the 1955 bit, yes I've been caught by the virus too. Lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are looking so good with the loss of weight, Daralene! And the shawl really suits you.


|Thank you. I've been working so hard at it and it is coming off so slowly. I'm at the low end of weight loss but slow and easy in the right direction. Glad you could notice it. I love the shawl but will definitely wear the shawl pin with it as DH said he wants to take another picture for here with me wearing it with the pin. LOL. Guess he likes it.

Hope you are doing well and will soon have your surgery. Hate to see you have surgery but glad when you will be able to walk again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, and at just a little over $5 a piece I can get a couple every time I go to Walmart and not break the bank. I'll eventually have them all sorted by color as well as type of fiber. I have sock yarns together, cottons together, acrylics together, and then my wools/wool blends, I've got partially sorted by color.
> Today I took a huge bag of red heart that my aunt gave me a year or so ago, over to the 13 year old across the street who knits and crochets, she was super excited. I just don't have room for it all and if I have to pick and choose, I'm keeping my natural fibers and the acrylics that I've purchased. :sm02:


I need to get mine sorted also, want to come & help. I should get some of those bins next time I go to the city.
Your room looks good.

Over the last few days I've been seeing in between other jobs. I got the 2 smaller wuilt tops that I had done quilted, now just need to do binding. I had planned to get that done this evening but have been playing shuttle bus for DH moving equipment. He's finished spraying & had to move 2 tractors & a truck home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked too, what a difference color & yarn weight makes to them, all are unique & beautiful


Thank you Bonnie. I was amazed at the variation too. Was fun making it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, glad the trampoline kicked in but sorry you needed it and have been in pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Lovely shawl Daralene and a great color on you.


THank you so much. That color is one of my colors. Would love to be a Winter for colors but I'm an Autumn, however I do love Autumn colors very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great & you are looking good too! I'm glad you had a good trip to your brothers wedding.


Thanks Bonnie. It was a fun knit, challenging pattern but very easy once you understand it. So thankful I had good weather. Strong winds coming home but just held on and blew home. LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> THank you so much. That color is one of my colors. Would love to be a Winter for colors but I'm an Autumn, however I do love Autumn colors very much.


You made me check my season colours after reading that, and I'm a winter which is spot on. I love winter colours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful picture Daralene and your shawl is gorgeous . I took a look at the parade of shawls and scarves . You ladies all did great making all them beautiful shawls and scarves


Thank you so much. Now it is down to work on the house. Getting so far behind and don't like to leave it messy and come home to that. When I get in a knitting project nothing gets done and DH has been working 14-16 hrs. normal days and tonight he is still down there working. May be another all-nighter. Tomorrow we finalize our wills. Had one but don't even know where it is any more with all our moves and things have changed anyway, so that will take time, but quite important. I'll be back over on your side of the world soon, just not close enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - love the photo. You look Maaaavelous! That scarf/shawl looks great and such a good color for you!
> 
> Still worrying about Sam - keeping the prayers going for him and hope he's doing better. We've had hazy days and they can be very uncomfortable. We had over 90 degrees here on Saturday so maybe summer is finally here.


Thank you Rookie. I really do love the shawl and can't believe I got to wear it. It is garter stitch so doubly warm and it turned so cool here that I was quite comfortable with it on.

I'm concerned about Sam too. Imagine that heat was hard on him along with his illness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene that looks terrific on you well done.
> Poledra yes we can laugh about our family issues, but it's quite tragic too sadly. Having a laugh is how I cope with dramas within family. We don't have kids but have dealt with aging sick parents, and Stus brother so had a bit of experience. Sadly this one is the worst we have ever had to cope with, heartbreaking stuff.


Thank you so much Fan.

Yes, a sense of humor is a better way of getting through things. It truly is heartbreaking though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's lovely, and the color is fabulous on you. And look how wonderful you look, you are getting thinner and thinner, looking fabulous, not that you ever looked less than lovely as far as I'm concerned.


Thank you so much. How great that my weight loss is showing!! Now if I can just keep going in the right direction. I plan on a break off the diet while in Europe, however, I will watch it for most of my meals, but when at people's homes I will eat what is offered. When I get back home I'll get right back on the diet again. I am such a slow loser, but I guess that is ok if not best.

Enjoy hearing of the antics of your dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely Daralene. You look great too!


A thank you on both counts. Your craft room looks wonderful. I'm hoping someday to do that too. Right now I can't find things easily and that looks so nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


I love that picture. Precious for sure and moments that we treasure. Just beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, glad the trampoline kicked in but sorry you needed it and have been in pain.


Gwen, spell check changed tramadal to trampoline. LOL. Don't think you were doing anything on the trampoline,


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Marilynn lovely to hear from you again . Hope you enjoy the choir performance as much as the dance recital
> You have a lot of granddaughter s any grandsons?
> Hope your daughter is doing well and settled in her new home


Thank you Sonya. The choir concert was excellent too. I especially enjoy the young boys' choirs. 
We have 15 grandchildren and 5 are boys. They are big boys now though ranging in ages 24-32????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to hear from you again! I do hope the physio has some positive results for you.


Thanks Julie. I have yet to call physio. Have to find out how much medical will pay. I think there have been some changes and of course not for the good for the people going.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> 
> We are all here for you and applaud you. You MUST take time for yourself. The word no is one of the most difficult for us to learn isn't it. Ask me how I know. One of mine caused many a grey hair over the years. Now is wonderful but oh dear! I never thought it would happen.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness Shirley that is a long time to wait for an MRI. You are so right about the growing old part.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marylynn, good to hear from you. I hope your daughter has settled into her new home & her life is getting better. Enjoy the GKs performances, they are always so cute. Hope the physio can help your leg.
> 
> Kaye, hope your plants survived the nasty storm. Beautiful photos of the roses.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Daughter is not settled in her own place yet but is with her eldest son so that is good. She is having a pretty rough time after 20 years of abuse, mostly emotional. I am still very concerned about her.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


Ditto re Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


Thanks Julie- was concerned with him not having posted and knowing he was unwell.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Sonya. The choir concert was excellent too. I especially enjoy the young boys' choirs.
> We have 15 grandchildren and 5 are boys. They are big boys now though ranging in ages 24-32????


Glad you had a nice time Marilynn. Plenty of grandchildren to keep you occupied and will you get a visit from any of them today on your special day ? 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARILYNN ????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No sweat Marilynn (mags7) I've been so busy getting ready for company and prior to that knitting tops for DD that I HAD forgotten!!! LOL Exhausted right now; oldest 2 granddaughters came over this morning to help me with some cleaning & picking up. Have a lot of pain today; just too humid and the body doesn't like it. Took two tramadol and still no relief. It will get better though soon enough.
> 
> Had electrician here and had an outdoor fan w/light put in the new deck area. It will be a surprise for DH! Gotta go...he just got home. Will try to TTYL.


Take it easy Gwen and don't overdo. You are not one to say much so I know you must be hurting.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


Lovely shawl and picture of you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is, and too smart for her own good. She loves to play in the water dishes, so we got baby pools, one for Marla's house and one for mine, she and Gizmo have a ball in them, I'll have to get pics of them playing in them. After all the rain the we got last night, this morning Giz was playing with Ryssa, ran over and hopped in the very full baby pool, wandered around, took a drink and jumped out to continue chasing Ryssa. lol Thankfully when he comes in he's very good about keeping his feet on the ground and not on me.


????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You do have a point.
> 
> Well, I'm pooped, I got a lot done, did the spin cycle this morning, and then swept floors and got the craft room organized and the bed unearthed, I should have taken before photos, you couldn't even see the bed hardly before I started, so I'm off to bed. Hair appointments in the morning, then meeting a friend at the gym and knitting, fortunately the friend that Marla and I meet on Tuesdays at the gym is on of our knitting group friends, so we just go from point A to point B together. lol
> Sweet dreams and hugs!!!


Hope you are sleeping soundly Kaye after your busy day . Craft room looks lovely hope you all enjoy the summer visit maybe you can learn Carly to knit or crochet


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the physio will work at least a little.


I'm not holding my breath after 10 years but maybe they can give me some exercises to lose weight????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I've had my break, now back to getting the craft room organized and the bed cleaned off so Carly will have a place to sleep. only two more days and she'll be here, and yes, she's already packed. lolol
> 
> Edit: Oh!! Update on Fermine, he's in the nursing home now, then he'll go to the rehab facility, but he's getting stronger everyday, he's only 55. Roseanne said again thank you all for the prayers, from all the people she doesn't know. lol
> Carly said she went to visit him at the nursing home the other day and that all the people looked dead. lolol... How do you respond to that? LOL!
> So thanks from all of us for the prayers they mean so much.


Thats encouraging news. His young age will help him with the recovery- especially as I think he was healthy before the stroke wan't he?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes it's much harder to deal with the older ones than with kids. We have both said we will do our best not to be a pain in the butt to our children.
> I'm glad can come here & vent your frustrations.


Oh not me!! I told mine it is payback time and I am going to act just like they did when they were young adults
Just kidding, I hope not to be a pain in the butt too???? Maybe I already am and they just haven't told me????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


Thats the type of stupid thing that works out well. with temperatures like you are getting it will be very useful- especially as you are planning on using the area over the next few days. Unlike Sam I really don't like those temperatures. Would rather be cold. We had a lovely day - 19.5C. Sunny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finally, mostly organized, there's about 3 trips to the basement but otherwise not bad.


Maryanne would love that room with all that purple! Looking good and will soon be ready for Carly- how old is she? Sure you have told us, I think around 14.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, definitely have had that virus....giggle.


I've had the virus too- and I'm not quite pre 1955 either!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came from the lady who bred my Ringo:
> 
> Unstoppable Virus
> I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of Lilian, Don, and Fan taken in 1980s. Lilian was a very pretty little lady back then, and the change in her appearance now is unrecognisable. I have to giggle at my huge glasses I was wearing back then. Don't wear any nowadays due to cataract surgery.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time Marilynn. Plenty of grandchildren to keep you occupied and will you get a visit from any of them today on your special day ?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARILYNN ????


Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


Think of how much of it you can enjoy then. Have a lovely day


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came from the lady who bred my Ringo:
> 
> Unstoppable Virus
> I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus.
> ...


Now this does seem very familiar......must have it on our computers! Wonder how it determines our DOB? Mine also affects spellcheck, puts in new words in a way that I see the original intended ones until the message is posted.......
:sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Marilyn! 
Love your photo with Christopher, Kaye. And your craft storage.
Gwen, hope you are pain free now on.
Daralene, lovely photo of the svelte 'new you' modelling the latest creation. Both very pretty!
Got up early today in sunshine, ready to tackle the garden but it has now clouded over and looks like rain, ugh. Hope everyone is getting the weather they want! I think my plans will be changed to indoor tasks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


First birthday wish then ???? Have a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Happy birthday Marilyn!
> Love your photo with Christopher, Kaye. And your craft storage.
> Gwen, hope you are pain free now on.
> Daralene, lovely photo of the svelte 'new you' modelling the latest creation. Both very pretty!
> Got up early today in sunshine, ready to tackle the garden but it has now clouded over and looks like rain, ugh. Hope everyone is getting the weather they want! I think my plans will be changed to indoor tasks.


Still lovely and sunny here we can swop tasks if you want . You can come here and garden and I'll do the indoor tasks as long as you visit the dentist for me as well :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, definitely have had that virus....giggle.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????OMG, I think I caught it already????????


I thought it a really good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie, you had me going then until I got to the 1955 bit, yes I've been caught by the virus too. Lol!


Oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> |Thank you. I've been working so hard at it and it is coming off so slowly. I'm at the low end of weight loss but slow and easy in the right direction. Glad you could notice it. I love the shawl but will definitely wear the shawl pin with it as DH said he wants to take another picture for here with me wearing it with the pin. LOL. Guess he likes it.
> 
> Hope you are doing well and will soon have your surgery. Hate to see you have surgery but glad when you will be able to walk again.


There's not been any word yet, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Julie. I have yet to call physio. Have to find out how much medical will pay. I think there have been some changes and of course not for the good for the people going.????


I think we have to pay a much higher proportion now, than was once the case, not good if it affects your healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- was concerned with him not having posted and knowing he was unwell.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now this does seem very familiar......must have it on our computers! Wonder how it determines our DOB? Mine also affects spellcheck, puts in new words in a way that I see the original intended ones until the message is posted.......
> :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Still lovely and sunny here we can swop tasks if you want . You can come here and garden and I'll do the indoor tasks as long as you visit the dentist for me as well :sm23:


Ooh errr. Not too sure about your kind offer..... Maybe I really should do all my filing and accounts .......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> 
> We are all here for you and applaud you. You MUST take time for yourself. The word no is one of the most difficult for us to learn isn't it. Ask me how I know. One of mine caused many a grey hair over the years. Now is wonderful but oh dear! I never thought it would happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I have spoken briefly with Sam- it has not been the best few days since he posted, but Heidi said he came across to the house for breakfast this morning- plus today is Bentley's Birthday so they will all be going to the pool, the temperature is only supposed to be 80*F, he was feeling a little chill while we spoke, but he is hoping to be online sometime soon.


Thanks for the update Julie. Sam I hope you are feeling much better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely Daralene. You look great too!


I'll second that! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


Glad you are feeling better Gwen and you were obviously meant to get that fan! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we have to pay a much higher proportion now, than was once the case, not good if it affects your healing.


We don't pay for physio, but boy do we wait. I hurt my back in December last year and the doc referred me to Physio, but fortunately my pal is a newly retired physio and she sorted me out as the appointment came through in May! Needless to say I didn't attend as my back was 'sorted' before January.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a lovely day today which is great as it's Luke's nursery sports day up at the local school. Unfortunately this is a day that psycho gran has him so she has said she will pick us up and go with us to watch..... wish me luck! Think I might have a badly bitten tongue when I get home. :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Darlene you look beautiful in your lovely shawl - great color!


Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice!


Poledra65 said:


> Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time Marilynn. Plenty of grandchildren to keep you occupied and will you get a visit from any of them today on your special day ?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARILYNN ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Feel better, Mr. Sam! Have a happy day /evening, everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


It looks lovely on you and its a gorgeous photo. :sm11: Sorry to hear you havent been well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very true. Meals on wheels is such a good service. So sad how some old people live & I think many look forward to those who come to deliver the meals as that is their only company.ive never delivered them but know some who do.


I did this for a while many years ago. At the time we had a gent who went out as off sider who looked and acted like a fit and active 60 something, he was 92 at the time and had more something tham many people a quarter his age.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I've had my break, now back to getting the craft room organized and the bed cleaned off so Carly will have a place to sleep. only two more days and she'll be here, and yes, she's already packed. lolol
> 
> Edit: Oh!! Update on Fermine, he's in the nursing home now, then he'll go to the rehab facility, but he's getting stronger everyday, he's only 55. Roseanne said again thank you all for the prayers, from all the people she doesn't know. lol
> Carly said she went to visit him at the nursing home the other day and that all the people looked dead. lolol... How do you respond to that? LOL!
> So thanks from all of us for the prayers they mean so much.


Great to hear that he is on his way to rehab and improving.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Marilynn! (Mags7)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley mentioned last night that we need to get a new baby pool for our dogs. Leila used to love just lying in it; don't kow how Sydney will respond this year w/o Hannah here. He's such a dufus at times. In an earlier post is quickly mentioned having a fan installed. To fill you in, The two outlets on the deck weren't working last night and I needed them for our yarn dying on thursday (and just in general). DH doesn't like doing electrical and has been so busy lately I decided to call an electrician. The one I called said he could have someone here shortly so I said great. Well the electrician got here about 15 min before I was to pick up the DGDs so I took Sydney w/me and after making sure it was okay to leave him (the electrician) I quickly went and got them. When I got back he told me much to my embarrassment that the only thing wrong was the reset button needed to be pushed. DH nor I had even noticed the buttons! Anyway the standard fees is $145!!! I was floored and decided to just inquire about what it would cost to put in a fan. Since we had an easily accessible power source from when we had a hot tub, the electrician had the time, and Lowe's had the fans on sale I had him put it in. Figured if I was going to have to shell out so much money I might as well use the time being charged and a little more and have him install a fan. I am thrilled; now have the fan and the much needed light on the deck. I was a little concerned that DH would be upset as we had discussed having this done at a later time but thank goodness he agreed that since I was having to pay so much for the outlets which really were working that I did the right thing. Again, once I get it straightened (DH's tools put away) and the dyeing area ready I'll post pictures.
> 
> Today was super hot. It is just barely after 7 p.m. and it has finally cooled down to a sweltering 94F. I know it was suppose to reach 99F today. I lay down for a rest when DH got home and guess the tramadol finally kicked in; feeling MUCH better.
> 
> Julie, as others have said, thanks for checking on Sam for us.


,

Good thinking Gwen getting your moneys worth out of the Electrician. Crazy prices for a call out fee, its pretty much the same here.

Stay cool. Glad you are feeling better again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time Marilynn. Plenty of grandchildren to keep you occupied and will you get a visit from any of them today on your special day ?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARILYNN ????


And Happy Birthday from me... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So an evening to yourself. And then a day to yourself on Thursday (or might DD decide she needs you?)


Mmm.... I am confindent I wont be available for at least most of the day! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a lovely day today which is great as it's Luke's nursery sports day up at the local school. Unfortunately this is a day that psycho gran has him so she has said she will pick us up and go with us to watch..... wish me luck! Think I might have a badly bitten tongue when I get home. :sm06:


Ouch! Dont make it bleed! :sm06: Have a great time at the sports day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not screened in....just lattice 1/2 walls and gates so the dogs can't get into the area. I did put a large mosquito plant (citronella) out there and have found burning incense (especially citronella) is keeping the mosquitos and other flying pests away. DH said maybe will screen it in later but to be honest I'm happy as it is. Will post pics soon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Gwen, the screened porch sounds wonderful. I would love to have a screened area outside, the mosquitos are always so bad in the evenings we rarely sit outside.
> You sure are getting the heat, the highest temperatures we have predicted in the next week us 21C/70F wish it would get a little warmer. With the recent rains, things are really growing.
> I weeded the flower beds yesterday & better get at the garden in the morning. DH wants to go to an auction sale in Edmonton on Wed., it starts 8 am so we will have to go tomorrow if he goes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome job; feels good to get it done doesn't it! My tables i the craft room are once again overloaded....just can't seem to get it quite done....LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> Finally, mostly organized, there's about 3 trips to the basement but otherwise not bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sweet! You are so pretty then and now.


Poledra65 said:


> Found a pic of Christopher and I, man was I young. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure between the 3 of us (me, Carol and Marianne) one of us will remember to take pictures!


Poledra65 said:


> It didn't get too hot today, but the humidity is off the charts, I need a cold shower. All the bending I did today, my lower back is sore, I have some flixorell, but it gives me weird dreams if I take half of one, I may though.
> 
> And you all make sure you take pics of your yarn dying and soap making also please. Brantley's a good 'un, but we knew that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And it has definitely spread to Georgia!


Fan said:


> Julie, you had me going then until I got to the 1955 bit, yes I've been caught by the virus too. Lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you just love spell check! If a trampoline had kicked in I'd a really needed the tramadol! This gave me a giggle this morning.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, glad the trampoline kicked in but sorry you needed it and have been in pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to keep your daughter in my prayers. Glad she is with her son.


mags7 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Daughter is not settled in her own place yet but is with her eldest son so that is good. She is having a pretty rough time after 20 years of abuse, mostly emotional. I am still very concerned about her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too Marilynn/Mags7! Hope you celebrate until the cows come home!


Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time Marilynn. Plenty of grandchildren to keep you occupied and will you get a visit from any of them today on your special day ?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARILYNN ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Marilynn. I went to bed at 7:30 last night and got up at 5:45 a.m. Not hurting but will take a nap shortly before I do much more. Need to mop but right now if it doesn't get done so what...Do need to clear off the dining room table though or won't have a place for dinner tonight!


mags7 said:


> Take it easy Gwen and don't overdo. You are not one to say much so I know you must be hurting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sonja; sorry the tooth couldn't be saved. Hope you won't have much pain.


Swedenme said:


> I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've finished the living room (still had stuff on coffee table). I swear...if there is a flat surface anywhere in the house we manage to fill it with stuff rather than put it away like we should...should own up that it is mostly my doing too! I'm going to take a short nap as it is almost 8:40 a.m. and I've been at this about 2 1/2 hours already. Will rest a little and then finish up what I am able to do with out over doing for today. Company due around 2 this afternoon. Will try to TTYL this evening. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Sonja; sorry the tooth couldn't be saved. Hope you won't have much pain.


Thanks Gwen . It's a good excuse for sitting and crocheting . Hope you have a really nice time and I'll look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


Hope it doesn't feel too bad after the numbness wars off. It's when you can't have something that you really want it isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the update Julie. Sam I hope you are feeling much better very soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hope it doesn't feel too bad after the numbness wars off. It's when you can't have something that you really want it isn't it?


It's just uncomfortable so I think I can put up with it . I'm sat here really hungry thinking of all the things I could just eat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We don't pay for physio, but boy do we wait. I hurt my back in December last year and the doc referred me to Physio, but fortunately my pal is a newly retired physio and she sorted me out as the appointment came through in May! Needless to say I didn't attend as my back was 'sorted' before January.


A very good friend to have. What a ridiculously slow process the official referral is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Marilynn! (Mags7)


From me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


Hoping you're feeling a lot better by now!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I need to get mine sorted also, want to come & help. I should get some of those bins next time I go to the city.
> Your room looks good.
> 
> Over the last few days I've been seeing in between other jobs. I got the 2 smaller wuilt tops that I had done quilted, now just need to do binding. I had planned to get that done this evening but have been playing shuttle bus for DH moving equipment. He's finished spraying & had to move 2 tractors & a truck home.


 I didn't think I'd ever get done, I sat down and realized it was almost 8pm, sheesh. But I got the stuff down to the basement that needed to go, got it all out in two loads not bad, at least now the kid has room and when she goes home, I'll be able to see what I have and where it is, hopefully. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, glad the trampoline kicked in but sorry you needed it and have been in pain.


???????? I imagine if she was on a trampoline she would really need her tramodol(sp?) that spell check is a real pain lately????????

I see I should have read til the end as others have commented on your gymnastics????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of Lilian, Don, and Fan taken in 1980s. Lilian was a very pretty little lady back then, and the change in her appearance now is unrecognisable. I have to giggle at my huge glasses I was wearing back then. Don't wear any nowadays due to cataract surgery.


Nice picture, you all look great. Nice you could get rid of the glasses. I had none when I was young but have them now. Isn't it scary to look back & see what we wore & our hair. ???? At least we didn't have our backsides hanging out of our jeans???? Wonder what this generation will think when they look back in 20 yrs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> You made me check my season colours after reading that, and I'm a winter which is spot on. I love winter colours.


I went out to check mine again - always thought I was an autumn; now I think I'm the new category in "spring" - l've always gravitated toward the blues (especially aqua) and greens (especially teal).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Daughter is not settled in her own place yet but is with her eldest son so that is good. She is having a pretty rough time after 20 years of abuse, mostly emotional. I am still very concerned about her.


That's certainly understandable too be concerned. Prayers still headed up to heaven on her behalf.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I did this for a while many years ago. At the time we had a gent who went out as off sider who looked and acted like a fit and active 60 something, he was 92 at the time and had more something tham many people a quarter his age.


It's wonderful how some people can be so old & yet stay so active & well. When I was working we also had a man who delivered meals who I'm sure was older than all who got them. I think the state great to live to be very old if you h ave your health & mind but sad when you linger without one or even worse, both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of Lilian, Don, and Fan taken in 1980s. Lilian was a very pretty little lady back then, and the change in her appearance now is unrecognisable. I have to giggle at my huge glasses I was wearing back then. Don't wear any nowadays due to cataract surgery.


Those glasses were all the rage in the 1980's. My DH has a pair of those still sitting in his nightstand drawer. I keep asking him if he's going to donate them to the Lions Club and he says "no one would want them"! I'm sure they'd be useful to someone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


Have a great birthday.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been out to the Connections thread and PurpleFi is having a garden party today in her lovely garden. I hope she stops by here to post some photos, but if not - head on over there to see them. LondonGirl is at the party so I'm hoping for some lovely photos. Purple's garden looks especially lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I went out to check mine again - always thought I was an autumn; now I think I'm the new category in "spring" - l've always gravitated toward the blues (especially aqua) and greens (especially teal).


I've never done that but my closet is full of bright colors, greens, blues, purples. If I put on pale colors I look terrible & with black or white I look like I should be in a casket????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Marilynn, hope you have a great day Good luck to your daughter, I'm sure after all those years of abuse it will take her a long time to feel normal again. I hope there is some counselling services available to her.

There were other things I was going to comment about but DH just told me he is going to leave earlier than planned so I better get moving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mags7. Have a wonderful birthday. CELEBRATE. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to be running the rest of the day today. Hugs to all. Perfect day, in the 70's and sunny. More like a gorgeous spring day than summer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

After two tries to post and it disappearing, I give up. Is there a full moon? Happy Birthday, Marilynn, and hi everyone; gottago to work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sock section needs magic ring, chain and single crochet. The croc top is more difficult. You can do it.


will keep an eye open for this :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoy this special day.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy .


its a nice wee set to knit, shoes look good :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of Lilian, Don, and Fan taken in 1980s. Lilian was a very pretty little lady back then, and the change in her appearance now is unrecognisable. I have to giggle at my huge glasses I was wearing back then. Don't wear any nowadays due to cataract surgery.


A lovely picture of the three of you. Unfortunately, time has a way of changing us.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the shawl.


 looking lovely

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. How great that my weight loss is showing!! Now if I can just keep going in the right direction. I plan on a break off the diet while in Europe, however, I will watch it for most of my meals, but when at people's homes I will eat what is offered. When I get back home I'll get right back on the diet again. I am such a slow loser, but I guess that is ok if not best.
> 
> Enjoy hearing of the antics of your dogs.


Congratulations on your weight loss. It's so difficult to watch your diet when you're travelling because there are so many different foods to try. Your shawl looks lovely on you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mags7. Have a wonderful birthday. CELEBRATE. :sm24:


Will add my birthday wishes dont know if i am late or not :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well have managed 3 posts and not been booted, hopefully my problem has sorted its self out


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm getting so frustrated with my computer. My mouse keeps freezing and then my screen either goes all different colours or it keeps rolling or the picture disappears completely. I'll have to go to Staples and see if I need a new monitor or an entire new set up. My mouse was frozen for at least an hour today. I know that if I get a new computer, it will come with Win 10. Hadn't planned on installing it yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> its a nice wee set to knit, shoes look good :sm24:


Thank you Agnes I think I might knit the bonnet in white with pink trim


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


I hope the pain won't be too severe. I'm with you, I always seem to want a coffee right after a trip to the dentist. In your case, I guess it's a no no right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not screened in....just lattice 1/2 walls and gates so the dogs can't get into the area. I did put a large mosquito plant (citronella) out there and have found burning incense (especially citronella) is keeping the mosquitos and other flying pests away. DH said maybe will screen it in later but to be honest I'm happy as it is. Will post pics soon.


Looking forward to the photo.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Agnes I think I might knit the bonnet in white with pink trim


I still have the 2 sets I knitted not a baby girl in site for now......sorry to hear about your tooth...hot coffee and Icecream best avoided for a wee while :sm16:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there any more news regarding Sam? have not read all the pages yet


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


Already the seasoned traveler!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I hope the pain won't be too severe. I'm with you, I always seem to want a coffee right after a trip to the dentist. In your case, I guess it's a no no right now.


After 4 hours I finally gave in and took some painkillers and touch wood the pain has gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I still have the 2 sets I knitted not a baby girl in site for now......sorry to hear about your tooth...hot coffee and Icecream best avoided for a wee while :sm16:


Could really do with a hot cup of coffee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


He is a real little poser Agnes ????What fun pictures he looks like he is enjoying himself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


I ll pass on that Agnes my husband ruins my knitted cushions , dread to think what he would do t that


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is a real little poser Agnes ????What fun pictures he looks like he is enjoying himself


Not just saying it because he is ours, but I have never met a happier baby/toddler, is very rarely grumpy and never cry's, plays for hours then just drops face down to the floor and has a power nap, then ready to start all over.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ll pass on that Agnes my husband ruins my knitted cushions , dread to think what he would do t that


would love to have a go at it but my sofa is leather with soft arms,and its in my favourite colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Not just saying it because he is ours, but I have never met a happier baby/toddler, is very rarely grumpy and never cry's, plays for hours then just drops face down to the floor and has a power nap, then ready to start all over.


He looks like a very happy boy Agnes . You are a lucky grandmother and I'm thinking he gives you lots of laughter and joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never done that but my closet is full of bright colors, greens, blues, purples. If I put on pale colors I look terrible & with black or white I look like I should be in a casket????


The online one I went to was pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The online one I went to was pretty easy to figure out.


can you post a link Sonja or what to put in search engine?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Will add my birthday wishes dont know if i am late or not :sm02:


Thank you. Not too late at all and thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. Going to try to see if I can post a couple of photos.
First one is to go along with the big glasses. It is DH and myself with our babies in 1977. Our baby will be 40 this year.
Second one is me on Mother's Day this year.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you. Not too late at all and thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. Going to try to see if I can post a couple of photos.
> First one is to go along with the big glasses. It is DH and myself with our babies in 1977. Our baby will be 40 this year.
> Second one is me on Mother's Day this year.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoping it works this time :sm01:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hoping it works this time :sm01:


Well I finally figured it out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done mags, great photos of the way you were! Time sure does change things doesn't it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


Purple Fi would I'm sure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mags7.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hoping it works this time :sm01:


Lovely to see you, and all your family!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Well I finally figured it out.


I'm glad you did Marilynn lovely pictures are you like me and wonder where all the years went


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never done that but my closet is full of bright colors, greens, blues, purples. If I put on pale colors I look terrible & with black or white I look like I should be in a casket????


I wonder if we change as we age. I might change from Autumn if I let my hair go grey and I think my skin is slightly different in tone.

Got our wills all signed and POA and Living Trust, or whatever it is called. Also, the lawyer did a Health Proxy. We will get copies of all. Such a relief. We had a will done years ago but out of date and actually can't find will or lawyers now all these years later. Must buy a safe to keep these papers in and make sure DS has the info to open and name of lawyer as they will keep the will too.

Picked up Trip Tik for getting to Toronto Terminal. So much to do around the house and not much done today. Lawyer was close but with construction and traffic, 15 min. Took about 45 min., each way. Wish I had time to post a photo of when family was younger but maybe when I get back. Back in the days when I couldn't gain weight. Who was that girl. Sure not me now. :sm23: :sm23: :

Hugs to all since I don't have time to read through. I have learned on here that we all go through problems. When I was home I found out some very distressing news about family members and scary. Our lives are all bound together with joy, pain, and knitting.

Ohio Joy, thought of you as I drove so near but didn't try and get in touch as I see you are incredibly busy. Hoping someday we could just get a cuppa' somewhere near your house. Nittergma could come too. Dream on, I know. May you have energy to keep up the good work.

SAM, sure hope you are healing and getting some strength back!! If you had the flu I can say it knocked my Great nephew off his feet and he is a young, strong fireman. He had to get an IV and said that helped, so if you get the flu, please make sure and get an IV if possible.

I'll stop in as I can. Back to work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry...I know you are Daralene...can't type!


oneapril said:


> Darlene you look beautiful in your lovely shawl - great color!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 14 June '16 Tuesday

This has always been one of my favorite ways to eat vegetables - a little more elaborate than I am used to but I think it would taste wonderful.

Succotash Plus!

Succotash is a food dish consisting primarily of sweet corn with lima beans or other shell beans. The version I'm sharing today is one I watched prepared on the Food Network show called The Kitchen. My portions are slightly different than what they used. It makes a great side to any protein you cook and would really work well for a potluck or barbecue.

Ingredients:

1-16-ounce package frozen lima beans, thawed.
1-16-ounce package frozen sweet corn, thawed.
1-16-ounce package frozen cut green beans, thawed.
1 cup grape tomatoes halved lengthwise.
1/2 cup minced red onions.
10 fresh basil leaves, cut into chiffonade.
1 avocado, peeled, seeded and cut into chunks.
1 jalapeno pepper seeded and minced.

Dressing:

1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil. I used avocado oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon honey
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper

Method

1. Combine all vegetables together gently.

2. Whisk together the ingredients for the dressing until they incorporate.

3. Pour dressing over vegetables and toss gently and thoroughly.

Serves 12 or more as a side dish.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Quick Blueberry Streusel (Platz)

Quick Blueberry Streusel - you can't go wrong with. This one always wins big time with blueberries.

Ingredients:

2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup butter (room temp)
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 egg beaten with fork in meas. cup, then filled to 1 cup with buttermilk
2 cups blueberries

Directions

1. Pre-heat oven to 375 F.

2. Mix butter into flour and sugar with pastry blender until well blended and crumbly.

3. Set 1 1/4 cups aside for topping.

4. To the first, bigger part of the mix, add baking powder and soda, then stir in combined egg and buttermilk

5. Spread into greased 9 x 13 pan. Sprinkle with 2 cups blueberries and reserved crumb mixture. Squeeze to make crumb clusters as you drop them by handfuls.

6. Bake on rack in upper third part of oven (important) for 35 - 45 min. Cool or serve warm with ice cream.

Tips: Light colored (aluminum) pans/sheets are prefereable for when you want to keep the pastry (or cookies) from getting too dark on the bottom. If you have to use a glass pyrex pan, lower the oven temperature by 25 degrees and/or if you see the bottom getting too dark. place aluminum foil on rack under the pan. Dark pans/sheets are good for when you want to get a nice dark/crisp bottom. They are good for roasting.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Rosella's Sugar Mint Dusted Pineapple

Several weeks ago some of us met one of our blogging friends Rosella for a picnic in the park. She brought along some delicious pineapple dusted with sugar and mint. We all agreed it needed to be added to the blog. Thanks for sharing this sweet little recipe with us Rosella.

I have a mortar and pestle which I used to grind the fresh mint into the sugar as Rosella does when she's home. But, seeing as they were traveling in their home on wheels she got cleaver and used two spoons to grind the mint leaves into the sugar. So, if you don't have a mortal and pestle you can still make the minted sugar

Ingredients

one fresh pineapple
1/2 cup sugar
fresh mint leaves

Directions

1. Peel and core pineapple and then cut into spears.

2. Place sugar into bowl and grind with pestle (or grind between spoons) until mint leaves break down and sugar and mint are well blended. Go ahead and leave the leaves of mint a little larger or grind till very fine.

3. Dust pineapple with sugar mint mixture and enjoy this perfect picnic treat.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Salt and Vinegar Wings

If you love salt and vinegar potato chips, then you'll love these tangy wings. Add a touch of cayenne pepper to the marinade to boost its spiciness.

Prep Time: 13 minutes
Cook Time: 120 minutes
Total Time: 133 minutes
Yield: 5 servings

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds/1.4 kg chicken wings
2 cups/475 mL distilled vinegar
1/4 cup/60 mL olive oil
3 tablespoon/45 mL sea salt
1 tablespoon/15 mL chili powder
2 teaspoons/10 mL black pepper
2 teaspoons/10 mL garlic powder

Directions

1. Combine marinade ingredients.

2. Place wings into resealable plastic bag(s) and pour marinade over top. Make sure all wings are immersed.

3. Seal bag and allow to marinate in refrigerator for 1-2 hours.

4. Prepare charcoal grill.

5. Place wings onto grill and cook for two hours at 250 degrees F. (120 degrees C.)

6. Turn occasionally during cooking process.

7. Once wings are golden brown and have a nice crispness to them, remove from heat and serve with your favorite dipping sauce.

http://bbq.about.com/od/chickenwingrecipes/r/Salt-and-Vinegar-Wings

GOOD 'N' CHEWY HERMITS

We're always on the lookout for favorite old New England recipes, ones that have stood the test of time. Because of their high sugar and fat content, these bars have great keeping qualities; back in the days of the clipper ship, tins of hermits accompanied many a sailor as he set out for the Orient, or far-flung ports in other parts of the world.

Ingredients

1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup shortening
1/2 cup butter 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
3 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour, or 100% White Whole Wheat Flour, or a combination
1/2 cup molasses
1 cup raisins, either dark or golden

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 9" x 13" pan. See "tips," below for alternate pan choices.

2. In a large bowl, beat together the sugar, shortening and butter until smooth. Beat in the spices, salt, and baking soda.

3. Slowly stir in the flour, then add the molasses and beat to combine. Stir in the raisins last.

4. Pat hermits into a lightly greased 9" x 13" pan; the mixture will be quite dry.

5. Bake the hermits for 25 to 30 minutes in a light-colored aluminum pan; 20 to 25 minutes in a darker pan. In either case, don't over-bake; they should barely be pulling away from the edge of the pan.

6. Remove from the oven and cool completely before cutting.

7. Store, well wrapped, at room temperature for several days; freeze for longer storage.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS: This particular hermit recipe makes flat, chewy hermits, rather than the cakey ones preferred by some. We found this recipe is a very good one for use with our white whole wheat flour; after all, if you're going to eat a high-fat, high-sugar cookie, why not at least add some fiber? Baked in a half-sheet (13" x 18") pan, these hermits make rather thin (1/4") bars; baked in a jelly-roll pan (approx. 10" x 15"), they're somewhat fatter; and baked in a 9" x 13" pan, they're like molasses brownies.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/good-n-chewy-hermits-recipe

Hopefully this won't overfill one post. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to see you here, Sam! I think you must have gauged the characters well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry i am so late in welcoming you to the knitting tea party mrsvette. i'm so pleased that fan invited you and hope you have a good time with us and will soon become one of our regulars. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it are both available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Thank you so much for the terrific recipes! New to Tea Party and was brought to my attention by my friend Fan. I just made macaroni salad to take to a cookout tomorrow but some of yours really caught my eye! Do hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you 81brighteyes - i would e ignoring soup at those recipes for sure. sunday was really cool - a hot bowl of soup would have tasted good. join us again real soon. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I guess I will be ignoring any soup recipes for a few months as it has been 92 degrees in the shade this week. So sorry you have not been feeling up to par, Sam. We all understand and hope tomorrow will be a much better day for you. Wish I could think of something interesting to say, but afraid not. Knitting another Marianna's baby sweaters for charity. Even though I have knitted many, this time I had to frog it several times. I have no idea why I was making these mistakes, but I seem to be on the right track now. Strange how these things occur.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i find i need to do that sorlenna - also because of the tiny needles - and also my eyesight right now makes seeing those little stitches difficult unless i am under super bright light. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've decided to take a break from the socks... Need to use bigger needles for a while. I'll get back to those cuffs in a week or so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a mighty fine picture of Caitlin (and i know it is misspelled - think i fixed it - hopefully - my mind isn't working right.) --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling better very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keepmeinstitches - thank you for stopping by - we hope you had a wonderful time and will become a regular at our tea table - there is always a chair there with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Keepmeinstitches said:


> Thanks for the recipes. They all sound fabulous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


Sure looks like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


Wow - that's a little hard on the eyes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hoping it works this time :sm01:


A lovely family photo,.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so pleased that you joined us for a cuppa and some chat - i really really do hope you had a good time and will soon be one of the regulars around our tea table - we never run out of fresh hot tea and there is always an empty chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you --- sam



Wroclawnice said:


> Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recepies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well I finally figured it out.


Mmmm, that looks good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ramram0003 - your name is unfamiliar to me so allow me to welcome you to our tea table and hope you had a good time here with us. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll definitely be looking for you. --- sam



ramram0003 said:


> Drink lots of liquids. Sounds a little like dehydration. Get better!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 14 June '16 Tuesday
> 
> This has always been one of my favorite ways to eat vegetables - a little more elaborate than I am used to but I think it would taste wonderful.
> 
> ...


Sam,glad to see that you're up and around. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, lovely family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope i caught all the newbies. i'm easily confused these days. i thought i was feeling better - whatever this is just seems to hang on. so have decided that just maybe i should go to the doctor. tomorrow he is there until noon and i can never get in on that day. but i will call and try and set up an appointment for thursday - i like being their last appointment of the day. lol i really have no idea what is going on here but would sure like it to stop.

yesterday was bentley's third birthday which was held at katie's pool. it was in the mid80's but the water wasn't real warm. i certainly wasn't going in. lol but the boys had a great time - bailee and a girlfriend were there and got in with the boys. they seemed to be having a great time.

today is cool and humid - i did not go to the game tonight. i need to feel better than this. 

i have a lot of reading to do so will post off and on. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i probably eat more than they do. lol



RookieRetiree said:


> Those popsicles the boys come over should be eaten by you this week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Sam is back. Glad you will see doctor.
Quinn is adorably coolly.
Maya and I had 1/2 hour walk as I got late start. It was 88F I was fine as their was a fair breeze. But Maya was resting between creosote bushes at the end. Water jogged 1/2 hour. Have Shanghai tonight.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone. 
I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance. 
I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My prayers for you and all your family at this time. If they are too far away for you to visit just let them know that you are with them in spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


I am so sorry to hear of his predicament, NOT GOOD. I will keep you, and him in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. How great that my weight loss is showing!! Now if I can just keep going in the right direction. I plan on a break off the diet while in Europe, however, I will watch it for most of my meals, but when at people's homes I will eat what is offered. When I get back home I'll get right back on the diet again. I am such a slow loser, but I guess that is ok if not best.
> 
> Enjoy hearing of the antics of your dogs.


 I'm down another pound today, I need to weigh in the morning and see if my haircut dropped my any ounces. lol I'll take every little bit I can get. 
I'd love to drop the weight fast, but I don't want to be sick to do it, so I'll just take the slow route with you.

They are goobers. lol 
I went to let Gizmo and Ryssa in this morning after their morning potty and Giz was soaked again, he'd been in the pool already, his undercarriage as Julie puts it, and his face were soaked.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear EJS so sorry for your situation, warm hugs from across the seas. You vent to us as much as you need to, I too am going through tough times with family, and you do feel lost that's for sure. Our wonderful friends on here are great at lifting our spirits and helping us cope. Blessings to you from afar Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm down another pound today, I need to weigh in the morning and see if my haircut dropped my any ounces. lol I'll take every little bit I can get.
> I'd love to drop the weight fast, but I don't want to be sick to do it, so I'll just take the slow route with you.
> 
> They are goobers. lol
> I went to let Gizmo and Ryssa in this morning after their morning potty and Giz was soaked again, he'd been in the pool already, his undercarriage as Julie puts it, and his face were soaked.


Oh dear! But thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Daughter is not settled in her own place yet but is with her eldest son so that is good. She is having a pretty rough time after 20 years of abuse, mostly emotional. I am still very concerned about her.


It's good she's with her son, and hopefully he'll be able to help her through the worst of it, it's going to take years to get beyond it though. Just praying that she doesn't ever go back to him, hopefully the children will encourage her not to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are sleeping soundly Kaye after your busy day . Craft room looks lovely hope you all enjoy the summer visit maybe you can learn Carly to knit or crochet


 I started teaching her to knit socks two years ago when she was here, so hopefully she'll have more patience for it this year and pick up where she left off. 
I slept so hard, we could have had a hurricane and I'd have never had a clue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I'm not holding my breath after 10 years but maybe they can give me some exercises to lose weight????


 Definitely worth trying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats encouraging news. His young age will help him with the recovery- especially as I think he was healthy before the stroke wan't he?


For the most part, I think, he had high blood pressure I think, and definitely needs to revamp the diet. They eat fairly good, but there is a lot of high fat, and beer, so the beer definitely needs to go. They eat a mainly Mexican diet which isn't bad except for the fried stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne would love that room with all that purple! Looking good and will soon be ready for Carly- how old is she? Sure you have told us, I think around 14.


 It's all lathe and plaster, and it needs some sanding and painting so two years ago after I pulled down the dark panelling, I put up the purple fabrics that I had that I had no purpose for so that it looked girly. Yes, 14, heaven help us. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS, will heartily hope for a miracle... So sorry to hear of your nephew's serious situation. Hugs to you.

Glad you're back, Sam!

Love the pictures, all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of Lilian, Don, and Fan taken in 1980s. Lilian was a very pretty little lady back then, and the change in her appearance now is unrecognisable. I have to giggle at my huge glasses I was wearing back then. Don't wear any nowadays due to cataract surgery.


Two beautiful ladies with a handsome man. Those glasses were all the rage in the 80's, I think Marla wore them until a couple years ago when I made her move into the present. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are a wonderful Mother and Grand mother. I hope Serena grows up to realize it !
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a lovely day today which is great as it's Luke's nursery sports day up at the local school. Unfortunately this is a day that psycho gran has him so she has said she will pick us up and go with us to watch..... wish me luck! Think I might have a badly bitten tongue when I get home. :sm06:


Oh my, we'll I hope it goes better than expected and your tongue isn't too bruised.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome job; feels good to get it done doesn't it! My tables i the craft room are once again overloaded....just can't seem to get it quite done....LOL.


It does, but it's a vicious cycle, get it cleaned then add to it or need to get something out and of course if there is a fairly empty place, room, table, top of washer... it becomes a storage unit. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sweet! You are so pretty then and now.


 :sm12: Awe, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Owie! Glad the bleeding has stopped but doesn't it always happen after something like that, you want something that will either be too hard, to hot, or something else that means you can't have it for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


Awe, a cutie with attitude. lol He has the right spirit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hoping it works this time :sm01:


Great photos. Cute kids too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


Oh that is so sad, I am praying for a miracle, but it has to be so hard on you all and with them being so far away from you. Keeping you all in prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! But thanks for the giggle!


 :sm24:

I'll have Daisy and crew tomorrow so I'll try to get pictures or maybe a video. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam glad you are back, a trip to the doctor is much better than a forced stay at the health spa. Take it easy and rest as much as you need to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> can you post a link Sonja or what to put in search engine?


http://www.thechicfashionista.com/seasonal-color-analysis-2.html

Here you go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so tired and so far behind. I am reading backwards just a bit, but can't keep going. I made dinner for two newbie moms last night and got some baby snuggle time while one of the moms got to eat uninterrupted. It was a winning situation for both of us. I got my snuggles and friend got to eat a home cooked meal. I was at church most of Sunday and today I met with a knitter and shared some patterns and visited for a while. Tomorrow I will be at church and then Thursday is Matthew's art day. This weekend I will be at church to help with vacation Bible school setup. 

I did read that EJS needs our prayers for her dear nephew so I am praying for your family EJS. 

Good to see Sam posting a bit. Do talk to the doctor as there are some nasty illnesses going around right now.

SugarSugar...So glad that your daughter is now in her new place so that you can have your space. 

I am having a hard time staying awake to type right now, so I will get off from here and get some rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


Indeed, a very sad situation. Saying prayers and sending you some hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> I'll have Daisy and crew tomorrow so I'll try to get pictures or maybe a video. lol


Great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, good to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so tired and so far behind. I am reading backwards just a bit, but can't keep going. I made dinner for two newbie moms last night and got some baby snuggle time while one of the moms got to eat uninterrupted. It was a winning situation for both of us. I got my snuggles and friend got to eat a home cooked meal. I was at church most of Sunday and today I met with a knitter and shared some patterns and visited for a while. Tomorrow I will be at church and then Thursday is Matthew's art day. This weekend I will be at church to help with vacation Bible school setup.
> 
> I did read that EJS needs our prayers for her dear nephew so I am praying for your family EJS.
> 
> ...


Sleep well, dear Mary- you deserve that rest!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry you had to go through that Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> I have been to the torture chamber and just as I thought the tooth could not be saved , for such a small tooth it took a while to get out , feels uncomfortable now so got a feeling it's going to be a lot more uncomfortable once the numbness fully wares off . I could really do with a nice hot coffee but as I've just managed to stop it bleeding again I don't think that's going to happen for a while ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


Looking good Kaye Jo. A good hair cut makes us feel good doesn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Looking good Kaye Jo. A good hair cut makes us feel good doesn't it.


Thank you, yes, it can make a world of difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


It does look good, nor quite as radical a colour change as sometimes!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja could do the sofa and two wing chairs in an afternoon!


agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love both photos, mags! Lovely family!


mags7 said:


> Well I finally figured it out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry, EJS. I will be praying for your nephew and family. Hugs.


EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn, I hope there is a miracle from r your poor nephew, so sad when he's so young & hard for you when they ar Mao far away.

Agnes, love th photos of Quinn, such a cutie. Not so keen on the sofa, a little too much ch for me????

Marilynn, nice to put a face with a name. We've all changes just a little since 1977????????

Kaye, the new "do" looks great

Sam, I'm glad you are going to see the doctor, hopefully he will get you feeling better.

I think I was going to make a few other comments but they are gone????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look good, nor quite as radical a colour change as sometimes!


Thank you, yes, she did a cantelopie type color, red, and bronze I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, she did a cantelopie type color, red, and bronze I think.


It suits you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS , my prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the new haircut and color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just received this from Fan, unfortunately the graphics have not come through, but it is still pretty good!

THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE:
Living on Earth is expensive, 
but it does include a free trip 
around the sun every year. 



How long a minute is 
depends on what side of the 
bathroom door you're on. 


Birthdays are good for you; 
the more you have, 
the longer you live. 


Happiness comes through doors you 
didn't even know you left open. 

Ever notice that the people who are late 
are often much jollier 
than the people who have to wait for them? 





Most of us go to our grave 
with our music still inside of us. 



If Coles is lowering prices every day, 
how come nothing is free yet? 

You may be only one person in the world, 
but you may also be the world to one person. 






Some mistakes are too much fun 
to only make once. 







Don't cry because it's over; 
smile because it happened. 





We could learn a lot from crayons: 
some are sharp, some are pretty, 
some are dull, some have weird names, 
and all are different colours....but 
they all exist very nicely in the same box. 






A truly happy person is one who 
can enjoy the scenery on a detour. 






Have an awesome day, and 
know that someone 
who thinks you're great 
has thought about you today!.. 


"And that person was me."..... 
Please don't keep this message 
to yourself.....send it to those 
who mean so much to you.... "NOW"..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am so tired and so far behind. I am reading backwards just a bit, but can't keep going. I made dinner for two newbie moms last night and got some baby snuggle time while one of the moms got to eat uninterrupted. It was a winning situation for both of us. I got my snuggles and friend got to eat a home cooked meal. I was at church most of Sunday and today I met with a knitter and shared some patterns and visited for a while. Tomorrow I will be at church and then Thursday is Matthew's art day. This weekend I will be at church to help with vacation Bible school setup.
> 
> I did read that EJS needs our prayers for her dear nephew so I am praying for your family EJS.
> 
> ...


 Hope you are fast asleep Mary and getting some well earned rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


Hair looks good Kaye nice and cool for the summer and the colour is lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So sorry you had to go through that Sonja.


Thank you April I'm fine this morning going to try eating some cereal soon with my head tilted sideways ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja could do the sofa and two wing chairs in an afternoon!
> 
> :sm17:


That made me laugh April I think I would need 6 arms . It's taking me all my time to finish a blanket I'm trying to hurry because I really want to see how the border edge turns out although I do think the blanket looks good already even though I say so myself ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> was sent this .anyone fancy having a go? what about you Sonja?


Well it would be different-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


He looks so grown up especially in the second photo (cool dude).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> After 4 hours I finally gave in and took some painkillers and touch wood the pain has gone


You actually use less painkiller by taking it before pain gets bad. So don't hang on


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Could really do with a hot cup of coffee


It'll soon be the morning and you should be fine to have one then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see here Sam- we were getting a bit concerned about you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It'll soon be the morning and you should be fine to have one then.


A cheat sheet for the seasonal colors analysis.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


What terrible news that is. How sad too that the little boy will never know his father (my youngest brother was 2 when Dad died and he has no recollections of him at all. Even the sister who was 5 had very few memories).
And so hard for you being so far away


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's all lathe and plaster, and it needs some sanding and painting so two years ago after I pulled down the dark panelling, I put up the purple fabrics that I had that I had no purpose for so that it looked girly. Yes, 14, heaven help us. lolol


That could be an interesting few months for you indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja could do the sofa and two wing chairs in an afternoon!
> 
> :sm17:


Because she will be working very quickly to avoid running out of yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


looks good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He is a real little poser Agnes ????What fun pictures he looks like he is enjoying himself


Ditto.... he is such a cutie :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Well I finally figured it out.


Great photos, thanks for sharing. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> My prayers for you and all your family at this time. If they are too far away for you to visit just let them know that you are with them in spirit.


Ditto.... RE EJS. So sorry to hear this. He is too young.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Peace, blessed peace. lol Well she's bound to grow up eventually, so maybe you are seeing the beginnings in spurts, I'm glad you didn't fall over when she thanked you, you might have hurt yourself. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


It looks great, I love the colour ! 
:sm11:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

No apology needed as I know you've not been well. Hope and pray you're feeling much better! Have been reading the replies and trying to get caught up with all that goes on. Thank you for the "tea" and the chair is very comfy! Thanks for more great recipes and stay well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Because she will be working very quickly to avoid running out of yarn.


That's true ????I look at a ball of yarn and see something I'll want to make and think that one ball of yarn will do 
Wonder if that makes me a cheapskate or is it wishful thinking ????I know which one my youngest would say and I think I'd agree with him


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam glad you are back, a trip to the doctor is much better than a forced stay at the health spa. Take it easy and rest as much as you need to.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking good, Kaye! And good job doing your exercising!


Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> No apology needed as I know you've not been well. Hope and pray you're feeling much better! Have been reading the replies and trying to get caught up with all that goes on. Thank you for the "tea" and the chair is very comfy! Thanks for more great recipes and stay well!


Conversation is always kind and pleasant too . A bit sad sometimes but there is always lots of happiness and laughter to compensate for the sadness . Join in anytime you feel like


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Julie (love the one about late people).


Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this from Fan, unfortunately the graphics have not come through, but it is still pretty good!
> 
> THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE:
> Living on Earth is expensive,
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right! (Just teasing you, Sonja!)


darowil said:


> Because she will be working very quickly to avoid running out of yarn.


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Julie (love the one about late people).


 :sm24: There were a lot that I found funny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments on my new hair, I'll have to try to get a pic of Marla's, she just went dark red, and a trim, they are trying to grow hers out to do a bob just above her shoulders. lol The question is, will she be able to stand it long enough for it to get long enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this from Fan, unfortunately the graphics have not come through, but it is still pretty good!
> 
> THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE:
> Living on Earth is expensive,
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That could be an interesting few months for you indeed.


Thankfully she's, as she put it when she was about 6 or 7, " always good for you Kaye". lol But she's been much better at home since her summer here two years ago and then puberty hit and she's settling down a lot attitude wise with mom and her older sister; helping cook meals and looking after her little sister and stuff. 
David said, you know the little one is going to want to start coming with her one of these summers? LOL! We'll see...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's true ????I look at a ball of yarn and see something I'll want to make and think that one ball of yarn will do
> Wonder if that makes me a cheapskate or is it wishful thinking ????I know which one my youngest would say and I think I'd agree with him


 Frugal or thrifty! Those are the words you want, I agree, I don't want to spend more than I have to but I want what I want. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And oh dear, the 16 year old across the street asked me if I wanted to see her knitting project she started, so I went over, well, the middle sister(13) had cut the yarn and taken the skeins of blue and white she'd been working with. Needless to say, it didn't end well, but I used the invisible not to fix it for her and told her sister to NEVER cut anyone else's yarn, that that is not a good thing to do, and told the older one to let it go. The older one didn't let it go, she went up and took her sisters project off the needles, but at least she didn't cut the yarn. lol Sisters... LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


So sad to hear about your nephew. Sending prayers for him and his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam glad you are back, a trip to the doctor is much better than a forced stay at the health spa. Take it easy and rest as much as you need to.


I agree. Hope you are able to get an appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


Looks great. I've been thinking about colouring mine a little darker. Have yet to find one I like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this from Fan, unfortunately the graphics have not come through, but it is still pretty good!
> 
> THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE:
> Living on Earth is expensive,
> ...


That is too good not to pass on. Thanks, Julie and Fan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks great. I've been thinking about colouring mine a little darker. Have yet to find one I like.


Thankfully the girl who does my hair is really good with color and we just play with it. But it's hard to find someone who is that good at helping to choose the right colors and then getting the color. Tasha blends a bunch of different colors together to get the colors we come up with, sometimes it's like a mad scientist. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is too good not to pass on. Thanks, Julie and Fan.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One from mjs!

Fwd: What Does A.H. Mean?????
*Gotta Love this Policeman*
[image:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XyAAJCKrTTY/Vc-1jxyn2xI/AAAAAAAAVPA/g-52HAwnWk0/s1600/Image%255B24%255D.gif]
*A motorcycle police officer stops a driver for shooting through a red
light.* *The driver is a real jerk, steps out of his car and comes striding
toward the officer, demanding to know why he is being harassed by the
Gestapo !*

*So the officer calmly tells him of the red light violation. The motorist
instantly goes on a tirade, questioning the officer's ancestry, sexual
orientation, etc., in rather explicit offensive terms.*

*The tirade goes on without the officer saying anything.*

*When the officer finishes writing the ticket he puts an "AH" in the lower
right corner of the narrative portion of the ticket. He then hands it to
The 'violator' for his signature. The guy signs the ticket angrily, and
when presented with his copy points to the "AH" and demands to know what it
stands for.*

*The officer says,**"That's so when we go to court, I'll remember that
you're an asshole !"*

*Two months later they're in court. The 'violator' has a bad driving record
with a high number of points and is in danger of losing his license, so he
hired a lawyer to represent him.*

*On the stand the officer testifies to seeing the man run through the red
light.*

*Under cross examination the defense attorney asks;**"Officer is this a
reasonable facsimile of the ticket that you issued to my client ?"*

*Officer responds,**"Yes, sir, that is the defendant's copy, his signature
and mine, same number at the top."*

*Lawyer:**"Officer, is there any particular marking or notation on this
ticket you don't normally make ?"*

*"Yes, sir, in the lower right corner of the narrative there is an "AH,"
underlined."*

*"What does the "AH" stand for, officer ?"*

*"Aggressive and hostile, Sir."*

*"Aggressive and hostile ?"*

*"Yes, Sir.*

*"Officer, are you sure it doesn't stand for asshole ?"*

*Well, sir, you know your client better than I do.*

*How often can one get an attorney to convict his own client ?*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this out on Main:

Especially for Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Quick question can someone tell me how long a little headband should be . I'm practicing a crochet pattern and when I looked at what I had done I thought rather than pull it out I could continue add a flower and it would make a nice head band


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully the girl who does my hair is really good with color and we just play with it. But it's hard to find someone who is that good at helping to choose the right colors and then getting the color. Tasha blends a bunch of different colors together to get the colors we come up with, sometimes it's like a mad scientist. lolol


It gives you your own unique color which is nice. It looks great.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, off to see my doctor for regular three month follow up visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went for a bone density scan this morning. While there, the technician tells me that I'm to have a spine xray because the doctor said I have a fracture. I don't know where that came from because no one has told me that I have a fracture. Very odd. Will find out when I go to see him for the results in a week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, off to see my doctor for regular three month follow up visit.


Hope everything goes alright Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Went for a bone density scan this morning. While there, the technician tells me that I'm to have a spine xray because the doctor said I have a fracture. I don't know where that came from because no one has told me that I have a fracture. Very odd. Will find out when I go to see him for the results in a week.


It is odd that they never mentioned it before you went


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is odd that they never mentioned it before you went


It is considering the last time I had a CT scan for my back (4 years ago), the doctor never mentioned a fracture just that small bones were infringing on my spinal column.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up for now so I'm off to check other mail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One from mjs!
> 
> Fwd: What Does A.H. Mean?????
> *Gotta Love this Policeman*
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It gives you your own unique color which is nice. It looks great.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went for a bone density scan this morning. While there, the technician tells me that I'm to have a spine xray because the doctor said I have a fracture. I don't know where that came from because no one has told me that I have a fracture. Very odd. Will find out when I go to see him for the results in a week.


Oh my! Wonder why the doc didn't say anything, or if the tech made a mistake? Either way, I hope it's nothing that needs worrying about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy, hope that the appointemnt was all great news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a 'pushbike'? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I am also back on pushbike for most of my local business. Had forgotten how much fun they can be, helps that the main one is electric assist which means hills do not kill me to get up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a 'pushbike'? --- sam


Just another term for a standard bicycle.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is considering the last time I had a CT scan for my back (4 years ago), the doctor never mentioned a fracture just that small bones were infringing on my spinal column.


No consolation, Liz, I know, but DH and I both now have diagnoses of COPD without it ever having been mentioned or treatment offered. I think someone entered incorrect info for other patients into our records. Will bring it up at next routine checkup and get that tidbit removed immediately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No consolation, Liz, I know, but DH and I both now have diagnoses of COPD without it ever having been mentioned or treatment offered. I think someone entered incorrect info for other patients into our records. Will bring it up at next routine checkup and get that tidbit removed immediately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not quite the same, but last time I looked at my notes held by the clinic, it claimed I was a smoker and have a lung disease. Have not smoked since 1993, and for years before that only once or twice in a year, if I was having a beer with friends. I took it up only to support 'morally' my dad who got the raw end of the stick from mum and my brothers,in my opinion, so we were the 'black sheep' together. I do realise though that even one cigarette smoked, can damage your lungs.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Conversation is always kind and pleasant too . A bit sad sometimes but there is always lots of happiness and laughter to compensate for the sadness . Join in anytime you feel like


Thank you so much! So much going on in this world in general as I just emailed Fan. Wish 1 day there was absolutely nothing on the news and everyone was well. Have issues with my nephew as well. Denied kidney transplant. Still moving in to my new place. Living in NY all my life am adjusting to Florida! I do love it here even if hot! Right now heat index is 105! No worries as iced tea is doing the trick! Do have a lovely day and enjoy it too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you so much! So much going on in this world in general as I just emailed Fan. Wish 1 day there was absolutely nothing on the news and everyone was well. Have issues with my nephew as well. Denied kidney transplant. Still moving in to my new place. Living in NY all my life am adjusting to Florida! I do love it here even if hot! Right now heat index is 105! No worries as iced tea is doing the trick! Do have a lovely day and enjoy it too!


Way above my comfort level! My brain goes into non- function about 35 *C. Did they give any real reason why he was denied the transplant? The toddler that was killed by the Alligator just made it onto the news broadcast I've been listening to. It would make such a difference if there was a good news broadcast!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like Quinn is having fun. Love the "thumbs ups".


agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great family picture! You and DH had a houseful of lovely children for sure. And the more recent picture I just love! I am delighted to put a face to the name; quite a lovely and friendly face too!



mags7 said:


> Well I finally figured it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you posting Sam. Hope you are feeling better. You've been in my prayers.

Skyped with Hannah and she is over the moon with joy. She will be flying to Scotland on July 14th and staying with KateB & her DH for almost a week. Kate and her DH are being so gracious and picking her up at the airport in Edinburgh. Hannah is so excited about getting to meet Kate and to get to see Scotland. I am so envious but in a good way; living vicariously through my DD!

We've had super hot weather the past few days along with late afternoon storms and and horrible humidity. The RA has kicked up something terrible. Feet and hands extremely painful and swollen. Going to have to give in and take some of the stronger pain meds I'm afraid.

Carol Maliza just called and she and her husband are about 3 hours away. Can't wait to see them. I'm fixing fresh green beans new potatoes, sliced tomatoes, and salmon filets for dinner. Nothing too fancy, just filling and hopefully tasty.

Having issues with fingers trying to type so I'm going to stop, finish reading and get some stuff put away.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 14 June '16 Tuesday
> 
> This has always been one of my favorite ways to eat vegetables - a little more elaborate than I am used to but I think it would taste wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Way above my comfort level! My brain goes into non- function about 35 *C. Did they give any real reason why he was denied the transplant? The toddler that was killed by the Alligator just made it onto the news broadcast I've been listening to. It would make such a difference if there was a good news broadcast!


He sees doctors in Brooklyn, NY and NYC. Transplants supposed to done in NYC. Doctors disagree in findings of tests performed in both hospitals. He has a bad back and cannot take pain medication of any kind due to kidneys. He's tried everything chiropractor etc and nothing helps. He can just about stand up and walk. He now says he wants to join a gym and do light leg work to build up his muscles. If he can hold out another year might be able to have procedure then. His sister is the donor and is a school teacher. Can only do when she's off during the summer. We wait and pray!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> He sees doctors in Brooklyn, NY and NYC. Transplants supposed to done in NYC. Doctors disagree in findings of tests performed in both hospitals. He has a bad back and cannot take pain medication of any kind due to kidneys. He's tried everything chiropractor etc and nothing helps. He can just about stand up and walk. He now says he wants to join a gym and do light leg work to build up his muscles. If he can hold out another year might be able to have procedure then. His sister is the donor and is a school teacher. Can only do when she's off during the summer. We wait and pray!


Always the wheels within wheels. I really should have a written record of those to keep in prayer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been reading and not making very many remarks. i'll get caught up eventually. felling better.

Knitting Tea Party 15 June '16 Wednesday

I am hoping I have not used these before. It has warmed up a little but at lunch the soup would have tasted good.

California-Style Bison Burger

SERVES: 3¼ POUND BURGERS

Ingredients

1 12-ounce package Simple Truth Natural Ground Bison
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 slices Havarti cheese
3 hamburger buns
Dijon mustard
3 large leaves red leaf lettuce
2-3 sliced rings of yellow onion
2 tomatoes, sliced
1 avocado, peeled, seeded and sliced
Sprouts such as broccoli, alfalfa or radish

Instructions

1. Preheat your grill or grill pan to medium high heat.

2. Divid the bison into three portions and gently form into patties about 3½ to 4 inches wide. Season generously with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

3. Place on the grill or in the grill pan and cook for about 3 minutes on both sides until done to your liking. Add a slice of cheese to each patty and cook for 1-2 minutes or until the cheese has melted.

4. Place the buns on the grill and toast for about 1 minute on each side.

5. Spread both sides of the bun with Dijon mustard. Layer each bun with lettuce, a few rings of onion, avocado slices, a bison burger patty, sliced tomato and sprouts. Top with the top bun.

6. Serve with chips.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/california-style-bison-burger/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+foodiecrush+%28foodiecrush%29

I know the above recipe calls for bison - however use the hamburger available to you - then follow the rest of the recipe.

KOREAN BEEF LETTUCE WRAPS

Author: Michelle Korean Beef Lettuce Wraps - Sweet and mildly spiced beef, cooked quickly and enjoyed in a sturdy leaf of lettuce, creating smiles all around the table.

INGREDIENTS

1 head lettuce (Bibb, Boston, and butter are great choices)
1 lb lean ground beef
½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup soy sauce/tamari
1 tbsp sesame oil; divided in half
3 cloves garlic; minced/grated
¼ tsp. ground ginger
⅛ tsp. red pepper flakes (optional and to taste)
1 bunch green onions; divided between white and green parts
3 tbsp rice wine vinegar
Sesame seeds for garnish (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Whisk in a bowl the brown sugar, soy sauce/tamari, ½ tbsp sesame oil, garlic, finer, rice wine vinegar, and red pepper flakes until blended; set aside.

2. In a wok or large skillet, brown the ground beef in ½ tbsp sesame oil.

3. Add the white part of the green onions to the beef and continue cooking until the beef is done.

4. Drain any rendered fat.

5. Pour the sauce over the meat and allow it to reduce down; about 3-5 minutes.

6. Serve in lettuce leaves or over rice.

7. Sprinkle remaining green onions over each portion and garnish with sesame seeds if using.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Korean-Beef-Lettuce-Wraps-1029951

Dakkochi (Korean Skewered Chicken)

Servings: 4

Ingredients

1 pound chicken breast (cut into bite sized pieces)
3 cloves garlic (grated)
1 inch ginger (grated)
1/2 small onion (grated)
1/2 Asian pear (grated)
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 green onions (chopped)
1/4 teaspoon pepper

directions

1. Mix everything in a freezer bag and marinate for at least an hour.

2. Skewer the chicken on wet skewers and set aside.

3. Strain the solids from the marinade and simmer the marinade until it thickens and becomes saucy, about 5-10 minutes.

4. Grill the chicken until cooked, about 5 minutes per side basting it with the marinade as you go.

http://www.closetcooking.com/2010/06/dakkochi-korean-skewered-chicken.html

SPICY KOREAN TACOS

Spicy Korean Tacos
Serves 1

Ingredients

2 soft taco sized whole corn tortillas
1 cup shredded cabbage
1 cup shredded carrot
1/2 cup low-sodium vegetable broth
1/5 package extra firm tofu
1 Tbsp Sriracha
1 Tbsp low sodium soy sauce or Tamari
1/2 Tbsp sesame oil
1/2 Tbsp sesame seeds

Directions

1. Remove tofu from packaging.

2. Remove as much water as possible by pressing/squeezing firmly with paper towel to absorb excess liquid.

3. Cut the tofu into 1 inch cubes.

4. Pour the sesame oil, soy sauce, and Sriracha into a pan/skillet and mix together.

5. Set stove to medium/high heat.

6. Add the cubed tofu into the pan and cook on each side for about 3 minutes until edges become firm and center is warmed through.

7. Once the tofu has finished cooking, remove it from the pan and set aside.

8. In the same pan, add the low sodium vegetable broth, cabbage, and carrots. The vegetables will pick up the flavoring from the broth and extra sauces left in the pan.

9. Cook the vegetables over the stove for about 2-3 minutes or until they have reached your desired firmness.

10. Strain any excess vegetable broth from the pan. Heat the corn tortillas with a damp paper towel (to avoid cracking) for 20 seconds.

11. Place the tofu and vegetable mixture onto the tortillas and sprinkle with sesame seeds.

Note: If sesame oil is unavailable, olive oil will still give great results.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Spicy-Korean-Tacos-1357771

KOREAN STYLE PORK CHOPS

Korean Style Pork Chops - a simple recipe for Korean style marinated pork chops, resulting in melt in your mouth, super delicious pork chops. Best ever!

Prep time: 3 mins
Cook time: 20 mins
Total time: 23 mins

Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 4

ingredients

4 pork chops
1 tbsp olive oil
¼ cup soy sauce, low sodium
2 tbsp honey
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp ginger, minced
2 tsp sriracha sauce

instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400 F degrees.

2. In a medium size bowl whisk together the soy sauce, honey, garlic, ginger, sesame oil and sriracha sauce. Pour over pork chops and let marinade for about 20 minutes.

3. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet for medium high heat.

4. Add pork chops, without marinade, and cook for about 5 minutes for the first side, or until it gets a nice brownish color.

5. Flip the pork chops and pour the remaining marinade over them. Cook another 5 min on this side.

6. Place the skillet in the oven to finish cooking them. Roast for about 10 minutes, or until pork chops are completely cooked through.

Notes: If your pork chops are not very thick, mine were about 1 inch in thickness, you might not need to finish cooking them in the oven.

nutrition information: Serving size: 1 pork chop - Calories 359 - Fat 26.2g - Saturated fat 8.4g - Unsaturated fat: 0.0g - Trans fat 0.0g Carbohydrates 11.4g - Sugar 9.1g - Sodium - 975mg - Fiber 0g - Protein 19.2g - Cholesterol 70mg

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/pork-main-courses/korean-style-pork-chops/


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always the wheels within wheels. I really should have a written record of those to keep in prayer.


Do hope and pray things turn out better for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey hey crocheters --- sam

http://crochet.about.com/od/Crochet-Pattern-Roundups/tp/20-FREE-Crochet-Leaf-Patterns-for-Every-Season.htm?utm_content=6852850&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been curious about bison but haven't had it yet, despite herds in our area! It's fairly pricey for my budget.

Hoping to get back to a routine posting soon. Hugs and blessings always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope and pray things turn out better for you!


Things have to come right at some point!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye and Sonja, thank you. It is just a routine visit due to FM. And obviously this drafted wind is causing a flare. I arrived A tad early for my appt. it's NEXT Wed!
MrsVette, welcome, healing energy sent your DH's way. 
Sam, thank you for. Crochet link and Korean recipes. Love Korean food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No consolation, Liz, I know, but DH and I both now have diagnoses of COPD without it ever having been mentioned or treatment offered. I think someone entered incorrect info for other patients into our records. Will bring it up at next routine checkup and get that tidbit removed immediately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think if you had COPD, you would be aware of it. I hope you can get you records sorted. I hope to do that with mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been reading and not making very many remarks. i'll get caught up eventually. felling better.
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 15 June '16 Wednesday
> 
> ...


There used to be a local butcher who carried Bison meat but I haven't seen it since. Don't even know where to look now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the Korean recipes. I have downloaded them and hope to make the lettuce wraps when I cook next Sunday. How are you feeling now? Have you been for an official doctor's evaluation? Forgive if you have already answered this. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And oh dear, the 16 year old across the street asked me if I wanted to see her knitting project she started, so I went over, well, the middle sister(13) had cut the yarn and taken the skeins of blue and white she'd been working with. Needless to say, it didn't end well, but I used the invisible not to fix it for her and told her sister to NEVER cut anyone else's yarn, that that is not a good thing to do, and told the older one to let it go. The older one didn't let it go, she went up and took her sisters project off the needles, but at least she didn't cut the yarn. lol Sisters... LOL!


Little sisters are pains thats for sure- at least until they grow up. Why would you do that? Probably because you can and why not? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite the same, but last time I looked at my notes held by the clinic, it claimed I was a smoker and have a lung disease. Have not smoked since 1993, and for years before that only once or twice in a year, if I was having a beer with friends. I took it up only to support 'morally' my dad who got the raw end of the stick from mum and my brothers,in my opinion, so we were the 'black sheep' together. I do realise though that even one cigarette smoked, can damage your lungs.


Should be ex or previous smoker in that case. Get it changed next time you are there as the fact that you are not a smoker is equally important. Especially as you are looking at surgery hopefully in the near future. Any information they receive needs to be up to date not over 20 years old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Sonja, thank you. It is just a routine visit due to FM. And obviously this drafted wind is causing a flare. I arrived A tad early for my appt. it's NEXT Wed!
> MrsVette, welcome, healing energy sent your DH's way.
> Sam, thank you for. Crochet link and Korean recipes. Love Korean food.


Just a little early! Guess you didn't hang around waiting :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you posting Sam. Hope you are feeling better. You've been in my prayers.
> 
> Skyped with Hannah and she is over the moon with joy. She will be flying to Scotland on July 14th and staying with KateB & her DH for almost a week. Kate and her DH are being so gracious and picking her up at the airport in Edinburgh. Hannah is so excited about getting to meet Kate and to get to see Scotland. I am so envious but in a good way; living vicariously through my DD!
> 
> ...


How wonderful for her- and how nice of Kate and her DH to take her under their wing for a while.
And I guess that Carol and DH are there by now as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be ex or previous smoker in that case. Get it changed next time you are there as the fact that you are not a smoker is equally important. Especially as you are looking at surgery hopefully in the near future. Any information they receive needs to be up to date not over 20 years old.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am very behind this week. I am just getting started. I have not finished last week even. I am only on page one, and have already seen at least 3 new faces! Welcome! Since we have some new people, I will post a note about KAP again. 

We have had 3? Knit-a-Paloozas in Defiance, Ohio. This year it will be August 12-14. If anyone is interested, send me a PM. I will be very happy to send you the information. I am thinking we will be a small group this year. I am going to extend the registration to the end of June. 

I will try to keep up better this week. I don't think I am going to get far tonight, as it is already after 11:30pm. Still have to make DH's lunch for tomorrow, and should have been in bed already!

Sam, hope you are feeling much better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Childcare sure doesn't agree with one little girl. She is sick with one of the minor diseases that is almost inevitable. Explains why she was funny yesterday- it clearly started coming on while I had her yesterday afternoon. 1 hour Monday was all it took for her to pick it up. As Vick said inevitable- but didn't expect it quite so soon!
> 
> And now I will post the latest socks with the April club yarn.
> Did the Sweet Tomato Heel- don't think I like it but will hold final response till worn them. But not useful for many socks. Tried it on 2 of the pairs. The third 'pair' might look a little incomplete- after all it is waiting for heel, toes and cuffs! Not enough yarn to do a full pair but not sure what I want to use for them so figured I would knit them up and finish later. The photo with 3 socks tries to show the difference between the two differenthanks (hand dyed so expected), the bottom sock uses the two alternating rounds.


Poor Elizabeth! Hope she is soon on the mend. Socks look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. My week turned into a month plus for getting back here. I got moved to Alabama. The trip was fantastic and I enjoyed making it by myself. It took a lot longer to find a place then I had expected but am now moved into my own apartment as of the 3rd. A nice little place with 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. Great for having the grandkids over
> Sorry you are feeling poorly Sam. Get better soon.


So nice to see you back! Congratulations on the move.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Darowil I love the socks colours very pretty>
> Dear Sam warm wishes for your wellbeing take care.
> We have had a development with SIL. She's been diagnosed as having an underlying uncooperative personality disorder, which really is a fancy name for B....ch you get the picture I'm sure.
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, and that it's nothing to worry about. Marla and I spent yesterday doing shopping at Sams in Cheyenne and a few other places, stopped at the place my brother works and picked up a drivers side mirror for the car, to replace the one that the deer broke off a couple weeks ago. He works at a place that does recycling and stuff, so they strip the cars that come in and sell the used parts, then crush and recycle the rest of the vehicle, along with many other things. So the mirror only cost us $21 this way (David and Christopher got it put on and connected today and it works :sm06: )
> 
> Today we went to the farmers market, they didn't have much yet, but they did have the fresh eggs I was after. Stopped to visit my aunt, they have found that the growth(?) on the side of her heart has doubled in size in 2 years, she has something on one side of her lung and then several other little masses including 2 on her spine where she's been having the pain. I think our worst fears are come to light and it's cancer, the cardiologist wanted her to have a lung biopsy over two years ago, but she canceled the appt and refused to make a new one, so I think she was in denial and I think my uncle may have not wanted her to do it also, so who knows. I know the doc wanted her on oxygen but my uncle wouldn't have it in the house because he would have had to go outside and smoke. We'll find out more this week, she has the PET scan on Tuesday and a punch biopsy on Thursday, praying for the best but fearing the worst, especially with family history. Well enough of that depressing news, the roses are in bloom and Ryssa got a hair cut.
> 
> ...


Will keep your aunt in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, funny. No didn't want to hang around that long and I think I left my Kindle there! Called office and left message. I hate fibrofog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have the same problem Agnes it has been happening for a couple of months now and it's only when I'm on kp . There has been quite a few topics about it over the last few months too . It's happening to quite a few people
> Weather is grey here to this morning finally got the rain they kept forecasting yesterday so everywhere is looking fresh and green this morning , even my grass seed is growing which is a shock considering the fat birds keep eating them and Mishka keeps laying there


We came home from the RV rally Sunday afternoon to no internet. Called the company, no problems there. Found out it was our router that had the problem. They reset it over the phone, but I had to call my nephew to come get the computers back on line. The instructions made no sense to us. It even had him confused for a few minutes. Hope you all get it figured out.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I'm glad to hear you are doing better. I like bison burgers, our local vet raises them & sells pre made burgers. They are nice & lean, similar to moose & don't taste wild.
We just got home, spent yesterday & today in Edmonton, DH didn't end up buying anything, he was looking at a bobcat or backhoe but they all went too high. I roamed around, found 2 pair of jeans & a pair of denim capris for 1/2 price, I'm glad I found the jeans as I'm down to one good pair. We stayed in a hotel last night as he had to be at the sale at 7:45 this morning & we didn't want to disturb his cousin at the crack of dawn as it would be most of an hour drive from his house.
If off to bed, dnt sleep wel when I'm not in my bed. Will catch up better tomorrow


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear EJS so sorry for your loss, he looks like such a nice guy too. Hugs and prayers for you and family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


Oh, Evelyn, my condolences & hugs. Much to young.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


Very sad. My prayers and hugs are on their way to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, funny. No didn't want to hang around that long and I think I left my Kindle there! Called office and left message. I hate fibrofog.


So not just a wasted trip even. Do hope they have it- will you need to go back or will you be able to wait until Wednesday if they have it? And hopefully that is where it is (unless it is hiding at home or in your car- they do run off and hide you know).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. The poor little boy not knowing his father. Will you be going for the funeral-or is it too far for you to travel?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Sonja, thank you. It is just a routine visit due to FM. And obviously this drafted wind is causing a flare. I arrived A tad early for my appt. it's NEXT Wed!
> MrsVette, welcome, healing energy sent your DH's way.
> Sam, thank you for. Crochet link and Korean recipes. Love Korean food.


Oh gosh that is a bit early . I always like to be a bit early whenever I'm meeting someone or got an appointment but never that early ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Little sisters are pains thats for sure- at least until they grow up. Why would you do that? Probably because you can and why not? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I was the pain little sister to 3 big sisters :sm23:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you did Marilynn lovely pictures are you like me and wonder where all the years went


Sure do, wondering how my baby is going to be 40 next month.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


How terribly sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's good she's with her son, and hopefully he'll be able to help her through the worst of it, it's going to take years to get beyond it though. Just praying that she doesn't ever go back to him, hopefully the children will encourage her not to.


Oh gosh you and I both.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New haircut and color, it needed it sooooo badly.


Love that colour, looks good on you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photos. Cute kids too.


I will have to try and find a picture of them all together now but I think the last time was my 65th and that is a few years ago now????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love both photos, mags! Lovely family!


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, I hope there is a miracle from r your poor nephew, so sad when he's so young & hard for you when they ar Mao far away.
> 
> Agnes, love th photos of Quinn, such a cutie. Not so keen on the sofa, a little too much ch for me????
> 
> ...


Boy have we ever!!????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this from Fan, unfortunately the graphics have not come through, but it is still pretty good!
> 
> THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LIFE:
> Living on Earth is expensive,
> ...


Love these????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was the pain little sister to 3 big sisters :sm23:


And I was the big sister to 3 pains (though one was 10 years younger so not such an issue)


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you and happy to hear you have your own space back to normal????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, off to see my doctor for regular three month follow up visit.


Hope it's a good one.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! Wonder why the doc didn't say anything, or if the tech made a mistake? Either way, I hope it's nothing that needs worrying about.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a great family picture! You and DH had a houseful of lovely children for sure. And the more recent picture I just love! I am delighted to put a face to the name; quite a lovely and friendly face too!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you posting Sam. Hope you are feeling better. You've been in my prayers.
> 
> Skyped with Hannah and she is over the moon with joy. She will be flying to Scotland on July 14th and staying with KateB & her DH for almost a week. Kate and her DH are being so gracious and picking her up at the airport in Edinburgh. Hannah is so excited about getting to meet Kate and to get to see Scotland. I am so envious but in a good way; living vicariously through my DD!
> 
> ...


Sure hope you are able to enjoy your company.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> There used to be a local butcher who carried Bison meat but I haven't seen it since. Don't even know where to look now.


There is bison in all the major grocery chains here now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went out this morning and came back to this on the table. Someone had promised it months ago and I had forgotten. David saw her this morning and even with going to pick up her daughter and grandkids she remembered. More knitting to do for Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> There is bison in all the major grocery chains here now.


Seems really strange to me- but then I guess Kangaroo in the major grocery chains seems as strange to you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


My heart goes out to you and your family and his little family. Gentle healing hugs to wrap you in comfort.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a great birthday.


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Marilyn


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Marilynn, hope you have a great day Good luck to your daughter, I'm sure after all those years of abuse it will take her a long time to feel normal again. I hope there is some counselling services available to her.
> 
> There were other things I was going to comment about but DH just told me he is going to leave earlier than planned so I better get moving.


Thank you Bonnie and yes she is seeing a lady and then will be joining a support group.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mags7. Have a wonderful birthday. CELEBRATE. :sm24:


Thank you Daralene


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> After two tries to post and it disappearing, I give up. Is there a full moon? Happy Birthday, Marilynn, and hi everyone; gottago to work.


Thank you and hi to you too. Don't work too hard.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoy this special day.


Thank yiu


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Went out this morning and came back to this on the table. Someone had promised it months ago and I had forgotten. David saw her this morning and even with going to pick up her daughter and grandkids she remembered. More knitting to do for Elizabeth.


That looks a great book Margaret Does it have the pattern for the ark in it as well as the animals ?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> DGD posted these today,Quinn's first holiday abroad, they went to the Costa Del Sol


Oh how cute he is????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well done mags, great photos of the way you were! Time sure does change things doesn't it?


Sure does Fan


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Mags7.


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you, and all your family!


Thanks Julie and want to sat your sweater is gorgeous and I love the colour and your hair. It looks so soft and beautiful


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you did Marilynn lovely pictures are you like me and wonder where all the years went


Oh and Sonya a few of us are STILL WAITING for a picture of you????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went out this morning and came back to this on the table. Someone had promised it months ago and I had forgotten. David saw her this morning and even with going to pick up her daughter and grandkids she remembered. More knitting to do for Elizabeth.


I have a nice pattern of a blanket with an ark in the middle and it is open in the top to tuck some of the animals into and it has the patterns for the animals too that are knit separately. Have yet to make it but it is on my list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks a great book Margaret Does it have the pattern for the ark in it as well as the animals ?


A cardboard ark is there. But David wants to make a dolls house. I have suggested a Noah's Ark so once I have done these I might be able to make more- using these as a guide to size. Thats if once the house is finished he hasn't decided that he has enough of this type of work. Would be something new for him to try.

This reminds me of something on Facebook this morning.
Give a man a fish and feed him for a day
Teach a man to fish and have more time for knitting.

I must have a Facebook friend who likes knitting and has a husband who fishes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I have a nice pattern of a blanket with an ark in the middle and it is open in the top to tuck some of the animals into and it has the patterns for the animals too that are knit separately. Have yet to make it but it is on my list.


That sounds good too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I have a nice pattern of a blanket with an ark in the middle and it is open in the top to tuck some of the animals into and it has the patterns for the animals too that are knit separately. Have yet to make it but it is on my list.


That's sounds a lovely pattern Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh and Sonya a few of us are STILL WAITING for a picture of youð


Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you posting Sam. Hope you are feeling better. You've been in my prayers.
> 
> Skyped with Hannah and she is over the moon with joy. She will be flying to Scotland on July 14th and staying with KateB & her DH for almost a week. Kate and her DH are being so gracious and picking her up at the airport in Edinburgh. Hannah is so excited about getting to meet Kate and to get to see Scotland. I am so envious but in a good way; living vicariously through my DD!
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things have to come right at some point!


 :sm24: So many people going through sad and hard times.

Gosh it was only 11c today.... i really not liking this cold weather. :sm19:

So today was my first day off alone. I did get quite a bit of housework done. A friend popped in this afternoon for cuppa which was nice. I even cooked chow mein so have a couple of meals to freeze. It was yummo.

Big hugs to everyone...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, glad to hear you are starting to feel better. It is awful to be sick like that. Good to see the doctor since it is holding on so long and see if there is something he can do. Hoping you can get your strength back.

Swedenme, love the selfie as it is so nice to see you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

Working so hard to get the house in order before we leave. Can't believe how much I got done. YAY!! Could have done more but my body gave out. Haven't gotten to read much but wanted to stop by and ay hello and let you know I was thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS, so sorry to hear about your nephew. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Evelyn, my condolences & hugs. Much to young.


From me too.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went out this morning and came back to this on the table. Someone had promised it months ago and I had forgotten. David saw her this morning and even with going to pick up her daughter and grandkids she remembered. More knitting to do for Elizabeth.


How adorable!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Seems really strange to me- but then I guess Kangaroo in the major grocery chains seems as strange to you.


Agreed! Mind you I havent tasted Kangaroo and dont plan too either. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


Well hello there Sonja and Mishka! Its a nice picture and you dont look "doh". I am hopeless at selfies... not as easy as it looks. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, mrsvette! Enjoy your new home. Are you near the ocean? Continued prayers for your nephew.


mrsvette said:


> Thank you so much! So much going on in this world in general as I just emailed Fan. Wish 1 day there was absolutely nothing on the news and everyone was well. Have issues with my nephew as well. Denied kidney transplant. Still moving in to my new place. Living in NY all my life am adjusting to Florida! I do love it here even if hot! Right now heat index is 105! No worries as iced tea is doing the trick! Do have a lovely day and enjoy it too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A cardboard ark is there. But David wants to make a dolls house. I have suggested a Noah's Ark so once I have done these I might be able to make more- using these as a guide to size. Thats if once the house is finished he hasn't decided that he has enough of this type of work. Would be something new for him to try.
> 
> This reminds me of something on Facebook this morning.
> Give a man a fish and feed him for a day
> ...


Lucky Elizabeth I loved my dolls house when I was little also had one of them wooden desks were the lid came up and a stool to match spent many hours playing with both 
I've seen knitted arks and the animals and think one day I would like to make one 
Will make a lovely gift


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you are not feeling well, Gwen, and sending prayers. It is so exciting for Hannah to have the chance to travel. And even nicer to have nice people to visit who can show her the area! I hope you had a nice visit with your company!


Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you posting Sam. Hope you are feeling better. You've been in my prayers.
> 
> Skyped with Hannah and she is over the moon with joy. She will be flying to Scotland on July 14th and staying with KateB & her DH for almost a week. Kate and her DH are being so gracious and picking her up at the airport in Edinburgh. Hannah is so excited about getting to meet Kate and to get to see Scotland. I am so envious but in a good way; living vicariously through my DD!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, glad to hear you are starting to feel better. It is awful to be sick like that. Good to see the doctor since it is holding on so long and see if there is something he can do. Hoping you can get your strength back.
> 
> Swedenme, love the selfie as it is so nice to see you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Working so hard to get the house in order before we leave. Can't believe how much I got done. YAY!! Could have done more but my body gave out. Haven't gotten to read much but wanted to stop by and ay hello and let you know I was thinking of you.


Thank you Daralene I am now wondering if I can bribe Kate to leave it off the summary ????
Isn't it a shame that in our minds we are 18 still but our bodies won't agree with us . Hope you get everything you want done finished before you leave


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh EJS, I am so sorry for your loss of your nephew. There are no words to fill the hole in your heart...just prayers. As one who lost my husband at a very young age, I would suggest that you shower his son with lots of love, as I know you will. The children need the extra love. Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are lovely, Sonja! And how cute is that furry Mishka!?


Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so true, Sonja. It makes me appreciate my mom...she always said she did not feel her age. I didn't really get it until I was older. Someone once said that "youth is wasted on the young!"


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I am now wondering if I can bribe Kate to leave it off the summary ????
> Isn't it a shame that in our minds we are 18 still but our bodies won't agree with us . Hope you get everything you want done finished before you leave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: So many people going through sad and hard times.
> 
> Gosh it was only 11c today.... i really not liking this cold weather. :sm19:
> 
> ...


We reached about 16 but overcast and raining again. Last night was warm- it only got down to about 14 so the day didn't warm up much. 
But I am much preferring this to the heat.
Was meant to have the day out with Mum and Maryanne that was put off 2 weeks ago because of rain. Trying again Monday week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


good to see you Sonya. My MIL always managed to have her mouth open and/or eyes shut for photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! Mind you I havent tasted Kangaroo and dont plan too either. :sm06:


I have- but it is not meant to be well cooked and I like my meat well cooked so that creates a problem. Have used mince a few times, not keen on it but might be mental. It is meant to be good for us as it is so lean. All the pluses of red meat without the fat


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well hello there Sonja and Mishka! Its a nice picture and you dont look "doh". I am hopeless at selfies... not as easy as it looks. :sm11:


They are really hard aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I am now wondering if I can bribe Kate to leave it off the summary ????
> Isn't it a shame that in our minds we are 18 still but our bodies won't agree with us . Hope you get everything you want done finished before you leave


Now she might mark it more clearly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Bonnie and yes she is seeing a lady and then will be joining a support group.


Our daughter faced this very same thing - DGS was 2-1/2 when his Dad passed away. Our DD met with a group for over a year and also joined a group of young widows/widowers (started by a young woman I used to work with and who sang at our other daughter's wedding) and that helped very much. The husband of my friend from work died a week or so after she gave birth to their second child so she had a 2 year old and a newborn. It's so very sad. Prayers continue mags7.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like that saying - think I may figure out how to put it on a wall hanging in my craft room.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


I do believe we are related - I think you look wonderful and so does Mishka. It's a good way to start my morning-hope it's a quiet day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


You are in my prayers.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


I am so sorry to hear of his passing. I can truly feel for you and pray for strength for all. You were blessed by having him as a nephew. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Welcome, mrsvette! Enjoy your new home. Are you near the ocean? Continued prayers for your nephew.


Thank you for the welcome! No not close to the ocean. About 30 miles east of Tampa. I no longer want to live near water. When in Brooklyn lower part of house was taken out by hurricane Sandy. Almost 9 months to the day after that lost DH. Should change username. Have a wonderful day and enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


I am saddened to hear that- he was only young.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went out this morning and came back to this on the table. Someone had promised it months ago and I had forgotten. David saw her this morning and even with going to pick up her daughter and grandkids she remembered. More knitting to do for Elizabeth.


Looks like you will be having fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thanks Julie and want to sat your sweater is gorgeous and I love the colour and your hair. It looks so soft and beautiful


Thanks, that is very kind of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


Nice to see you at last Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: So many people going through sad and hard times.
> 
> Gosh it was only 11c today.... i really not liking this cold weather. :sm19:
> 
> ...


Hugs for you, Cathy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I am now wondering if I can bribe Kate to leave it off the summary ????
> Isn't it a shame that in our minds we are 18 still but our bodies won't agree with us . Hope you get everything you want done finished before you leave


No chance, it's going in IN RED CAPITAL LETTERS! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are lovely, Sonja! And how cute is that furry Mishka!?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


So sorry. Condolences to you and his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


Nice selfie. Mishka looks like a lion with his fur fanned out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are really hard aren't they?


My arms aren't long enough to take a selfie. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you, Cathy!


Thanks. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> No chance, it's going in IN RED CAPITAL LETTERS! :sm09:


 :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me. Take care everyone. Keep smiling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice selfie. Mishka looks like a lion with his fur fanned out.


You need a selfie stick, simple way of dealing with that problem. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No chance, it's going in IN RED CAPITAL LETTERS! :sm09:


I thought when I read Margaret's post that with the sense of humour you have that you would make it stand out more ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> You are lovely, Sonja! And how cute is that furry Mishka!?


Thank you April and Cathy mishka does like to stick her nose in everything ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do believe we are related - I think you look wonderful and so does Mishka. It's a good way to start my morning-hope it's a quiet day.


At least I was clean . Have been known to rub my eyes while wearing mascara or answering a knock to the door at not realising I've got dirt on my face . When I worked I used to end up with more paint on my clothes than any of the children ever did


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Nice selfie. Mishka looks like a lion with his fur fanned out.


Thank you Liz and Julie . Maybe be if I practice a lot like the Kardashian s I might take a better selfie ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


Sonja (sister) you are gorgeous!!! So is Mishka, so lovely to see you!!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems really strange to me- but then I guess Kangaroo in the major grocery chains seems as strange to you.


There is a farm about 15 miles from here, on my way to Lloydminster, that had heard of bison. I keep thinking I need to take some pictures & post them but never remember the camera???? They are marketed through the COOP in Lloyd.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> good to see you Sonya. My MIL always managed to have her mouth open and/or eyes shut for photos


And people always seem to take photos of me when my mouth is full.

You are lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Evelyn, I'm so very sorry to hear of your nephew's passing. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to see you at last Sonja!


ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think

I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Sonja (sister) you are gorgeous!!! So is Mishka, so lovely to see you!!!! ???? Ros


Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here 
My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And people always seem to take photos of me when my mouth is full.
> 
> You are lovely, Sonja!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


About time you had some good news???????? that's wonderful, maybe the new one will be the miracle we've been praying for.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


Thank you Bonnie . Poor kimber she has a look on her face that says "oh oh I'm in trouble " ????
Recognise that look


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Evelyn,

Sorry to hear of your nephew's passing. Prayers for you all of your family.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


Joining you in the dance. Great news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About time you had some good news???????? that's wonderful, maybe the new one will be the miracle we've been praying for.[/quote
> 
> It is about time we had some good news , I was hoping with my fingers crossed when he didn't get a phone call the day after the scan that the chemo might be working plus he hasn't been coughing as much


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. The poor little boy not knowing his father. Will you be going for the funeral-or is it too far for you to travel?


I am waiting to hear what the plans are going to be. For now it is a matter of waiting until they can have him taken from Utah back to Wyoming. If I can work it out I will go. I want to be there in spite of estrangement between my brother (his dad) and I.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Joining you in the dance. Great news!


Thank you Joy not perfect news but a 100% better news than we have been getting the last few months


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, condolesences to you and nephews family. So tragic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, sorry to hear of damage to house by Sandy and the loss of your husband. Wishing you happiness in Florida.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, good ???? One.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your loving words and prayers.

Sonja, your picture is perfect. You look beautiful. I'm so happy you have cause for the happy dance


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I think you look great. I'm so happy for you and your son. I will join you in happy dance!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for your loving words and prayers.
> 
> Sonja, your picture is perfect. You look beautiful. I'm so happy you have cause for the happy dance


Thank you for taking the time to post Evelyn even though your heart must be breaking . No one should die so young 
Sending you a gentle (((((hug)))))) just to give you a little comfort


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz and Julie . Maybe be if I practice a lot like the Kardashian s I might take a better selfie ????


lol! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


So glad to hear you have some good news at last, Sonja, if I could I would join you in the happy dance!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You need a selfie stick, simple way of dealing with that problem. :sm02:


Okay, I'll run right out and get one. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


She looks like she's saying "I didn't do that"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


What wonderful news! It's great that there is a new treatment for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear you have some good news at last, Sonja, if I could I would join you in the happy dance!


Julie, do you have any news yet on your surgery date?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, do you have any news yet on your surgery date?


Nothing as yet Liz, and there is less than half of June left now. Although there will be a mail delivery today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I think you look great. I'm so happy for you and your son. I will join you in happy dance!


Thank you very much Joy when you get some good news it really makes a difference to the way you feel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear you have some good news at last, Sonja, if I could I would join you in the happy dance!


Hopefully you will be doing your own happy dance once you have recovered from your operation Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully you will be doing your own happy dance once you have recovered from your operation Julie


I am not even sure at the moment, that I believe it will happen, there is so much uncertainty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a beauty from mjs:

. Bubba had shingles. 

Those of us who spend much time in a doctor's office should appreciate this! 
Doesn't it seem more and more that physicians are running their 
practices like an assembly line? 

Here's what happened to Bubba: 


Bubba walked into a doctor's office and the receptionist asked him what he 
had. Bubba said: 'Shingles.' So she wrote down his name, address, 
medical insurance number and told him to have a seat. 


Fifteen minutes later a nurse's aide came out and asked Bubba what he had...

Bubba said, 'Shingles.' So she wrote down his height, weight, a complete 
medical history and told Bubba to wait in the examining room. 


A half hour later a nurse came in and asked Bubba what he had. Bubba 
said, 'Shingles..' So the nurse gave Bubba a blood test, a blood 
pressure test, an electrocardiogram, and told Bubba to take off all his 
clothes and wait for the doctor. 


An hour later the doctor came in and found Bubba sitting patiently, nude and asked Bubba what he had. 


Bubba said, 'Shingles.' The doctor asked, 'Where?'

Bubba said, 'Outside on the truck. Where do you want me to unload 'em??'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


I'm doing a dance right there with you! Joyful news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > About time you had some good news???????? that's wonderful, maybe the new one will be the miracle we've been praying for.[/quote
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


That's great news. I'm so pleased I will join you in the happy dance.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a beauty from mjs:
> 
> . Bubba had shingles.
> 
> ...


That's good. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a beauty from mjs:
> 
> . Bubba had shingles.
> 
> ...


Hadn't heard this one Julie . It's funny and a bit true ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's good. Thanks for the laugh.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's great news. I'm so pleased I will join you in the happy dance.


Thank you Mary and Jeanette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hadn't heard this one Julie . It's funny and a bit true ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


So thankful for better results for your son. I will keep praying for him as he continues this journey.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much time to catch up right now as I have a bunch of errands to run. This morning I was leaving for work and a colony of ants had decided to move in over night. They were on the outside door frame and in the grooves of the siding outside so I came back in to get the ant spray. I sprayed the inside and outside of the doorway as well as the siding. They were soaked in bug spray. I swept some up this morning and the rest just now. We had to get the air conditioner fixed today as well. What a crazy day. I was late to work so I explained to my boss. Now to find out if Bella's parents are home to deliver a package.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Good news Sonja! Also you don't look so different from how I thought I remembered you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So thankful for better results for your son. I will keep praying for him as he continues this journey.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Good news Sonja! Also you don't look so different from how I thought I remembered you


Thank you . I've put a bit ( nose is growing but I ll stick with a bit as it sounds better ???? ) of weight on that I could really do with losing . How come I can lose lots of things that I would like to keep But can't lose the weight that I would like to lose ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


So sorry to hear that. He was a few months younger than one of my daughters, and I cannot even begin to contemplate the idea of losing her. So cruel, too, that he leaves a young family behind. Life is just not fair.

I have been very saddened this evening by the news of the assassination of one of our young members of parliament. I use assassination, because, from what is known at the moment it seems to be a politically motivated murder. She leaves two young children.

At least there is a glimmer of good news from Sonja. It is good to know that the doctors think there are possible treatments for him. One of my daughters is a pharmacologist, working on cancer treatments, and whilst it is rewarding work, the time taken to get new treatments into the public domain is painfully slow.

Best wishes to everyone from a cold and wet France!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear that. He was a few months younger than one of my daughters, and I cannot even begin to contemplate the idea of losing her. So cruel, too, that he leaves a young family behind. Life is just not fair.
> 
> I have been very saddened this evening by the news of the assassination of one of our young members of parliament. I use assassination, because, from what is known at the moment it seems to be a politically motivated murder. She leaves two young children.
> 
> ...


 I forgot you were in France Chris I saw on the news all the rain they have been having hope it dries up soon and the sun starts to shine 
It is a tragedy about young MP she only posted pictures yesterday of herself and children . Such a shame


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forgot you were in France Chris I saw on the news all the rain they have been having hope it dries up soon and the sun starts to shine
> It is a tragedy about young MP she only posted pictures yesterday of herself and children . Such a shame


I think they said the children are 3 and 5- so sad, they have so little chance of real memories of their mother, who apparently was a battler for many causes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh that dear, sad face! Like Kimber can't understand what happened to the nice new toy??


Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent news, Sonja!!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a beauty from mjs:
> 
> . Bubba had shingles.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ð
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ð


Wonderful news!!! Dancing with you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


That is awesome news Sonja, I'm doing the happy dance too!!!! ???????? Ros


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Wonderful news!!! Dancing with you!


Thank you Kate and April . Son has a pain in his shoulder which has kept him awake the last couple of nights , the doctor thinks it might be the cancer pressing on a nerve so he's advised him to double a pain medication tablet tonight to see if he can get some sleep so hopefully the nedication along with the good news might help him sleep better tonight 
And now I'm also going to get some sleep as it coming up to midnight here 
Goodnight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> That is awesome news Sonja, I'm doing the happy dance too!!!! ???????? Ros


Thank you Ros it is good news he's back for his chemo on Monday so fingers crossed it keep doing its job


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros it is good news he's back for his chemo on Monday so fingers crossed it keep doing its job


You're welcome Sonja, about time you had some good news. Fingers, eyes and toes crossed. ???? Ros


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


What wonderful news Sonya- time you got some good news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Found Kindle Fire, it was in craft room!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Found Kindle Fire, it was in craft room!


Just as well you didn't go back to pick it up- two pointless trips in a couple of days would have been a bit much. I'm sure these things wander off by themselves.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know that problem alright, they do have legs and wander off, my IPad decided to tuck itself away into my yarn stash box when we went away for weekend. I couldn't find it on returning, hunted high and low, then found it when I came to get my crochet work out. It does have legs, it's not my aging memory it's it????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just had a phone call from Vick. Elizabeth is well again and seems to be settling in a little to being left for a short while at childcare. She had moved from screaming, to crying unconsolably to grizzling in the week. And was even quite for some of the week. One of my Bible Study groups is praying that she will settle- so she can go into creche there so I can keep going.
Vick needs some help with assessing material for a masters research project she is doing and has asked if I can help with that. So going round there this afternoon so I can see whats involved etc. And then spend some time with one little girl after she gets up from a sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know that problem alright, they do have legs and wander off, my IPad decided to tuck itself away into my yarn stash box when we went away for weekend. I couldn't find it on returning, hunted high and low, then found it when I came to get my crochet work out. It does have legs, it's not my aging memory it's it????


No it's little legs-they are just very good at hiding them.
Well I guess I should have breakfast- then head out for a physio appointment. On the way to Vicks place from the child care centre so she will pick me up on the way back home so I will be out until evening now. Guess I need to think a bit more about what I take with me as it will be so much longer!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> I know that problem alright, they do have legs and wander off, my IPad decided to tuck itself away into my yarn stash box when we went away for weekend. I couldn't find it on returning, hunted high and low, then found it when I came to get my crochet work out. It does have legs, it's not my aging memory it's it????


 These gadgets have no legs, it's the gremlins that hide them which have legs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I hope both you & your son get a good nights rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> MrsVette, sorry to hear of damage to house by Sandy and the loss of your husband. Wishing you happiness in Florida.


From me too. Do you have family near your new home?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chris, I hope you're having a great vacation.

Julie, great story about Bubba

Desert Joy, I'm glad you. Found your Kindle.

Gwen, I'm sure Hannah will have a great time with Kate, sounds like such fun.

Roz, I don't remember seeing you here before, I look forward to hearing more about you.

Marret, it's good that Elizabeth is getting used to going to daycare, it will make it easier on Vick, it's so hard to tear a screaming child off your chest & leave- I remember that well, unfortunately.

It's been raining here most of the day & rained while we were in Edmonton, too, almost 2" in the last couple of days, I really need to get to the garden & weed but I would probably sink to my backside in mud


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so happy to see that Sonja has gotten better news for her son. May he continue to gain strength and energy as he fights the cancer.

EJS...So sorry to hear of nephew's passing and a little boy who won't have his daddy to help him grow up. My thoughts are with you and your family.

I was delighted to visit Bella at home today. I received a package to deliver to the family. I had the honors of seeing Bella's face light up with the gift of some princess dolls that have dresses that snap on and off. It is great for her physical therapy as well as bringing great joy to her day. She loves princesses and was just delighted with those dolls. Bella's mom was telling me of another special gift that she received recently. The alpaca finger puppet stays close to Bella's bed so that she can enjoy playing with it during the night time rituals. If you ever thought it was difficult to put a toddler to bed, think of the ritual of putting leg warmers on your child and running all the wires and tubing through the leg warmers so that your child does not wake up all tangled in the medical supplies. Also having to make sure that monitors are working and everything is in its place. I know that I am simplifying this night time ritual, but you get the picture. The little finger puppet is a great distraction for Bella. Mom's says that she needs to find a way to get more animal finger puppets made. She mentioned a giraffe. I guess it is time to research for some patterns. Bella continues to gain strength and is enjoying playing with her siblings once again. They are so good with her and she just adores them. I wanted to share this information with everyone as it brings joy to my heart when I see her the way I did tonight. She is still attached to an IV pole but she has adjusted to that. The nutrients for her body are coming through something attached to this pole and goes into a line on her body. 

Daralene...I wish you and DH safe travels as you get ready to go on another tour. We will look forward to seeing your journeys through your pictures and messages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What wonderful news Sonya- time you got some good news.


Thank you Margaret. 
Glad to hear Elizabeth is all better hopefully she will get used to day care and build up an immunity to all the bugs going round


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Found Kindle Fire, it was in craft room!


Glad you found it Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I hope both you & your son get a good nights rest.


No such luck for me . Had a bad dream that woke me up with a jolt so here I am on kp at 2 am . Will try to go back to sleep in a while


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck for me . Had a bad dream that woke me up with a jolt so here I am on kp at 2 am . Will try to go back to sleep in a while


I hope you can get some more sleep tonight. I am going to try to get some sleep also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hope you can get some more sleep tonight. I am going to try to get some sleep also.


Thanks Mary I'll try again soon . Goodnight and pleasant dreams ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so happy to see that Sonja has gotten better news for her son. May he continue to gain strength and energy as he fights the cancer.
> 
> EJS...So sorry to hear of nephew's passing and a little boy who won't have his daddy to help him grow up. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> ...


It's so glad to read that Bella has some moments where she can smile and just be like any other kid!! You are such a guardian angel to this family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No such luck for me . Had a bad dream that woke me up with a jolt so here I am on kp at 2 am . Will try to go back to sleep in a while


I hope the Sandman finds you and sprinkles sleep dust so that you get a nice peaceful sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo hoo those colours are awesome, the cobalt blue is right up my alley!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all, it's been a loonngg day, got up at 3am and headed to Denver by about 3:30am to pick up Carly at the airport, she landed and made her way to baggage with no problems except that they sent her to baggage 7 instead of baggage 5, what in the world did we do before cell phones? lol 
Lord she's gotten tall. We stopped in Cheyenne and did a little shopping, needed a case of water for vacation, and a few other things, she's discovered that she doesn't like Medool (sp) Dates, lol, and we stopped at Dress Barn to pick up our layaway, then we went to Kohls and got David a pair of shoes on sale and got Carly a swimsuit half price. We ran through McDonalds since we were all starving and they forgot the hamburger on Carly's cheeseburger. lol The kid at the counter and were laughing about it when I took it in, but the manager wasn't terribly amused, there are worse things than no meat on the burger and we were in the lot when we discovered it, so it wasn't a big deal, but we were so tired it was hilarious. lol
David should be home in about an hour or so. 

My Cousin called Marla and this evening and said that my Aunt made it through the punch biopsy fine and is feeling really good (they were afraid her lungs might collapse during the procedure), so we'll be stopping tomorrow to visit and pick up the lawn mower for David, my cousin repairs them and he has some that the people didn't want to pay to fix so he fixed them and is selling them for a decent price. 

Carly met the neighbors chicken, lol, she's busy on her cell phone watching youtube videos. lol
Okay, off to get caught up, now that you've had an indepth summary of the day. lol
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little sisters are pains thats for sure- at least until they grow up. Why would you do that? Probably because you can and why not? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


I'm so very sorry, but I am glad that he is not suffering. So sad that his little one will not know his daddy. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was the pain little sister to 3 big sisters :sm23:


 And you even turned out great. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Love that colour, looks good on you.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I was the big sister to 3 pains (though one was 10 years younger so not such an issue)


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> There is bison in all the major grocery chains here now.


When we got in the car at the airport, the first thing Carly said was that when we were in Yellowstone, she's wants to go have Bison Chili again. lol It's so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seems really strange to me- but then I guess Kangaroo in the major grocery chains seems as strange to you.


We can get Kangaroo in the frozen meat section but I haven't had a chance to get any yet and try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A cardboard ark is there. But David wants to make a dolls house. I have suggested a Noah's Ark so once I have done these I might be able to make more- using these as a guide to size. Thats if once the house is finished he hasn't decided that he has enough of this type of work. Would be something new for him to try.
> 
> This reminds me of something on Facebook this morning.
> Give a man a fish and feed him for a day
> ...


LOL! My only problem is that then he expects me to cook them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I've eaten kangaroo meat when visiting Australia, and it's a very pleasant lean red meat.
My husband Stu when he visited USA tried alligator and said it was like fishy chicken but ok too. 
Bison would be good I think like a strong beef flavour. I've had buffalo mozzarella and it's rather yummy, but bland. There's a company here who farm the buffalo and make great products with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


I like that picture, besides, Mishka has her mouth open too. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, I hope you're having a great vacation.
> 
> Julie, great story about Bubba
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Woo hoo those colours are awesome, the cobalt blue is right up my alley!


I was about to say similar, although I like your variegated yarns best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


LOL! Poor Kimber, her little face looks like she's saying "please fix it, it's broke, please, then I'll brake it again". lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


That is WONDERFUL news!!! I so hope that the new treatments continue to work for him. Answered prayers, one step at a time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a beauty from mjs:
> 
> . Bubba had shingles.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, those yarn colors are gorgeous, my favorite combos????????. Does it smell bad when you're "cooking "it?, I'm wondering about the mask.

Sonja, I hope you got some more rest.

Mary, it's good to hear things are going better for Bella

Kaye, I'm sure you are long in bed, sounds like you've had a very busy day.

Did you all hear about the little boy getting killed by an alligator at a Disney resort? Apparently the child was playing in the edge of the water. There were signs that said no swimming but I would never think of alligators being at a resort, you would think the signs could say beware of alligators, good God! That poor family. A wonderful vacation turned to a nightmare


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


LOVE the porch!!! Hi Marianne! 
Love the yarn too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, those yarn colors are gorgeous, my favorite combos????????. Does it smell bad when you're "cooking "it?, I'm wondering about the mask.
> 
> Sonja, I hope you got some more rest.
> 
> ...


David just got home a few minutes ago, so I'm heading to bed now.

It is sad, but from what I have heard, the child was missing for about 12 hours and no missing persons report. As it's Florida, it's nearly impossible to keep all the alligators out unfortunately, they manage to get into just about anyplace where there is food for them to eat. I'm still trying to figure out where the parents were, but I have only heard second hand info from several sources, so don't really have any facts related to the incident. 
It's like the 2 or 3 year old that climbed into the gorilla cage at a zoo, people saw the child, even video'd it, but no one thought to stop him? And where was mom? 
I just don't know what is going on anymore, it's scary.

Well, I'm off to bed now, I'm practically asleep on my feet, David has already put the dogs to bed. 
Night, sweet dreams.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


That picture of you is just fine Sonya, thank you for posting. You look lovely and mishka is a beaut.
My kids are thrilled when they can get a picture of me with my eyes open and my mouth shut. I think those of us who hate having their picture taken must do that. 
Now when I "talk" to you I will see your lovely face.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


Poor Kimber is trying to say, " It really isn't my fault, they should make them better. I'm sorry"


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


What wonderful news. I am so happy for all of you, you sure deserve it.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear that. He was a few months younger than one of my daughters, and I cannot even begin to contemplate the idea of losing her. So cruel, too, that he leaves a young family behind. Life is just not fair.
> 
> I have been very saddened this evening by the news of the assassination of one of our young members of parliament. I use assassination, because, from what is known at the moment it seems to be a politically motivated murder. She leaves two young children.
> 
> ...


That is horrible news about that young woman being killed. I don't know what our world is coming to and where it is going to stop.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate and April . Son has a pain in his shoulder which has kept him awake the last couple of nights , the doctor thinks it might be the cancer pressing on a nerve so he's advised him to double a pain medication tablet tonight to see if he can get some sleep so hopefully the nedication along with the good news might help him sleep better tonight
> And now I'm also going to get some sleep as it coming up to midnight here
> Goodnight


Hope you have a much deserved sleep Sonya????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know that problem alright, they do have legs and wander off, my IPad decided to tuck itself away into my yarn stash box when we went away for weekend. I couldn't find it on returning, hunted high and low, then found it when I came to get my crochet work out. It does have legs, it's not my aging memory it's it????


Of course it isn't. My things move from where I know I left them all warm and cosy.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


Oh those look beautiful. Good job ladies????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


Lovely pictures Gwen your porch looks great , and I can see that your yarn dying was a great success , the yarn is gorgeous beautiful rich colours . You are all going to have beautiful items no matter what you decide to knit with the yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope the Sandman finds you and sprinkles sleep dust so that you get a nice peaceful sleep.


Did get a few more hours . Never been one who can sleep a full eight hours . I like being a morning person it's nice and peaceful first thing with only the birds chattering away , but even I think 2 am is way to early :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> What wonderful news. I am so happy for all of you, you sure deserve it.????


Thank you Kaye and Marilynn It is good news I think I'll dance some more today ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More yarn dyeing...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


Wow, you came up with some pretty colors.

Hello, Marianne - good to see you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And still more yarn dyeing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will it ever end?????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a beauty from mjs:
> 
> . Bubba had shingles.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, those yarn colors are gorgeous, my favorite combos????????. Does it smell bad when you're "cooking "it?, I'm wondering about the mask.
> 
> Sonja, I hope you got some more rest.
> 
> ...


Having been in Florida quite often when my Mom was there, I'd often see alligators just meandering around. They have no boundaries! So any area with water is very likely to have alligators who may just take up residence. The locals know this and there should definitely have been signs posted - and probably will from now on--only it took such an awful tragedy to get that to happen. I'm not sure what a resort would do to keep them out - if they captured and relocated them, it would be a constant vigilance; and they certainly couldn't kill them or there would be an uproar about that. Just a tragic situation;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sonja! What  that is wonderful news!!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did get a few more hours . Never been one who can sleep a full eight hours . I like being a morning person it's nice and peaceful first thing with only the birds chattering away , but even I think 2 am is way to early :sm02:


I love the mornings also. I used to be able to sleep 8 hours and sometimes even more, but that was so so long ago. For the last 10 years or so, I'm happy if I get 4 hours all in one stretch and 6 hours is a fantastic treat. Last night was up and down. I slept for about 2 hours and then was up for an hour, then back to sleep for about and hour and a half and up again for an hour. The last bit of sleep was for about 2 hours. I don't think I get enough REM sleep when it's broken up like that. But, I'm sure that it's because I was "prepacking" everything in my head for our trip to Texas. We're leaving today. We're shooting for a 1:00 p.m. departure, but I'll be happy if it's by 3:00 p.m. I still have some odds and ends to do for work and then get busy with loading the suitcase and the car....it's going to be loaded.

I talked with our Dreamweaver yesterday and she's still fighting some kind of infection that she's had for nearly six weeks. It's left her with fluid in the ears and a terrible cough. She says she's up to getting together when we're down there so I'm looking forward to that. I'm hoping to see Pammie too. I think my DH will get along very well with Jynx's DH so it should be a good time.

We'll be in Dallas a couple of days, then Austin, then New Braunfels, then San Antonio and finally Houston on the family part of the trip. Then we'll probably visit Galveston and travel east along the coast toward Mobile and Pensacola before heading back north. Two weeks away will be wonderful, but I know there will be some work things that come up along the way. Never able to shut it off completely. Another two weeks got added to my work as a couple of things blew up late last week. I'm really looking forward to seeing family - we are so spread out that it's usually only at the reunion every 3 years where we can catch up.

Love to all. Off to figure out what I want to take for my in the car crochet and knit projects then to do some number crunching ( I wonder how that will translate?)

Swedenme - hope you can dance and get some sleep today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

more,more,more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sonja! What  that is wonderful news!!!


Thank you Gwen 
I've just been admiring all your lovely yarn beautiful colours and the picture of you and Marianne is great . You can tell that you are great friends and that you are having fun . You look good Gwen I'm thinking you have lost some weight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the mornings also. I used to be able to sleep 8 hours and sometimes even more, but that was so so long ago. For the last 10 years or so, I'm happy if I get 4 hours all in one stretch and 6 hours is a fantastic treat. Last night was up and down. I slept for about 2 hours and then was up for an hour, then back to sleep for about and hour and a half and up again for an hour. The last bit of sleep was for about 2 hours. I don't think I get enough REM sleep when it's broken up like that. But, I'm sure that it's because I was "prepacking" everything in my head for our trip to Texas. We're leaving today. We're shooting for a 1:00 p.m. departure, but I'll be happy if it's by 3:00 p.m. I still have some odds and ends to do for work and then get busy with loading the suitcase and the car....it's going to be loaded.
> 
> I talked with our Dreamweaver yesterday and she's still fighting some kind of infection that she's had for nearly six weeks. It's left her with fluid in the ears and a terrible cough. She says she's up to getting together when we're down there so I'm looking forward to that. I'm hoping to see Pammie too. I think my DH will get along very well with Jynx's DH so it should be a good time.
> 
> ...


 That sounds like a great trip hope you take lots of pictures 
Think you and I have the same sleep pattern , if I wake up after 6 am I've had a lie in ????
Hope dreamweaver is feeling better by the time you get there she has had a lot going on over a few years she will be worn out with it all 
Safe travelling Jeanette hope you have perfect weather and no traffic jams ( gridlock ? ) oh well I think you understand what I'm saying ????


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the yarn colors and your dyeing area is beautiful. I hope we will get to see what you make with that beautiful yarn. Such fun that you were able to get together to do this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


What great colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, it's been a loonngg day, got up at 3am and headed to Denver by about 3:30am to pick up Carly at the airport, she landed and made her way to baggage with no problems except that they sent her to baggage 7 instead of baggage 5, what in the world did we do before cell phones? lol
> Lord she's gotten tall. We stopped in Cheyenne and did a little shopping, needed a case of water for vacation, and a few other things, she's discovered that she doesn't like Medool (sp) Dates, lol, and we stopped at Dress Barn to pick up our layaway, then we went to Kohls and got David a pair of shoes on sale and got Carly a swimsuit half price. We ran through McDonalds since we were all starving and they forgot the hamburger on Carly's cheeseburger. lol The kid at the counter and were laughing about it when I took it in, but the manager wasn't terribly amused, there are worse things than no meat on the burger and we were in the lot when we discovered it, so it wasn't a big deal, but we were so tired it was hilarious. lol
> David should be home in about an hour or so.
> 
> ...


I thinks it hilarious leaving the meat out the burger- mind you if had been out the area by the time found out it wouldn't be as funny.
Good that your aunt made it through the biopsy with no hassles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen I keep thinking of you recently- I'm listening to an audiobook which keeps talking of Athens. I think your Athens-near Albany? Fiction of a mass murderer who tortures and rapes his victims. But they haven't caught any planes yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð Great picture. We are always our own worst critics, I think
> 
> I was sitting here reading, Kimber is here this morning as DS has gone to write an exam. I bought her a pair of tennis balls joined with a rope as the one we have had for months is in tatters, I guess this won't last monthsð±. There are pieces all over the kitchen????


Oh dear..... she is looking like she is saying... mummy fix it please.! LOL I think you need much "tougher" toys than that. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


Oh WOW Sonja! Thats brilliant news. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I got some plants from my free garden centre ( i.e. nieces garden ) and I've been planting them this morning under the watchful eye of Mishka who wasn't happy that they were going in her back garden . We had a chat about her leaving them alone or she will be in trouble so far she seems to have listened , I put a climber in that I grew from a cutting and there are leaves on it so hopefully that will cover some of the fence where the flower border used to be grass is growing well , Rose tree has buds on it so hopefully I might have a lot more colour than I thought this summer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh WOW Sonja! Thats brilliant news. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy 
Son has gone to the hospital to get his bloods taken and then he is going to come for a visit


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Found Kindle Fire, it was in craft room!


 :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Roz, I don't remember seeing you here before, I look forward to hearing more about you.


Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


They look great! Hi there Marianne.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


Absolutely ok! Welcome. We are here every day and night..... lovely to have you join in. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


You have a standing invitation to join us. Sam (TheWren) is our leader and he starts us off on a new tea party each Friday about 5:00 pm CT. He usually starts out with a bunch of recipes plus what's been going on his life the past week. He spends a great deal of time on the recipes and is beloved for all the time and care he gives us. There's always another seat at the table - they keep magically appearing as new people stop by! Look for the link in this tea party thread for the new link posted by TheWren or just go to Newest Topics listed above to see it in the list of new postings, or click on TheWren's profile and look at his "postings" and you'll find the link. Many ways to find us and hope you come back again and again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its getting late here now and I need to get some sleep. See you all at the new TP tomorrow.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> From me too. Do you have family near your new home?


I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


He sounds like a lovely guy! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely ok! Welcome. We are here every day and night..... lovely to have you join in. :sm11:


Thank you so much sugarsugar. ????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> He sounds like a lovely guy! :sm24:


His whole family is! They call, text and pop over everyday. If I don't answer a Jimmy text the Ma goes to Ma Ma then MOM and then the landline or cell phone rings! Laughs everyday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have a standing invitation to join us. Sam (TheWren) is our leader and he starts us off on a new tea party each Friday about 5:00 pm CT. He usually starts out with a bunch of recipes plus what's been going on his life the past week. He spends a great deal of time on the recipes and is beloved for all the time and care he gives us. There's always another seat at the table - they keep magically appearing as new people stop by! Look for the link in this tea party thread for the new link posted by TheWren or just go to Newest Topics listed above to see it in the list of new postings, or click on TheWren's profile and look at his "postings" and you'll find the link. Many ways to find us and hope you come back again and again.


Thank you so much RookieRetiree, I will definitely join in. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More yarn dyeing...


Looks like great fun was had by you (both)?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got some plants from my free garden centre ( i.e. nieces garden ) and I've been planting them this morning under the watchful eye of Mishka who wasn't happy that they were going in her back garden . We had a chat about her leaving them alone or she will be in trouble so far she seems to have listened , I put a climber in that I grew from a cutting and there are leaves on it so hopefully that will cover some of the fence where the flower border used to be grass is growing well , Rose tree has buds on it so hopefully I might have a lot more colour than I thought this summer


I hope you do get more colour than you thought might be possible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


Bonnie, sorry I didn't comment earlier on Ros finding us- Ros is a dear friend of mine, we speak quite often, and know each other from the lace party.
*Ros* I do sincerely welcome you here- my apologies that I said nothing! It takes a wee while to learn everyone- but we are without exception a very caring group.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, sorry I didn't comment earlier on Ros finding us- Ros is a dear friend of mine, we speak quite often, and know each other from the lace party.
> *Ros* I do sincerely welcome you here- my apologies that I said nothing! It takes a wee while to learn everyone- but we are without exception a very caring group.


Absolutely no reason to apologise Julie, and thank for the welcome, it will take a while to get to know everyone. I've read a little bit and it does come across as a very caring group. I do feel welcome already and amongst friends. ???? Ros


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - this will give you something to knit on while dd is gone for the summer. and anyone else that is interested in some summer knitting. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Mountain-Dawn-Knit-Top-From-Rowan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool! Wish I could crochet BUT if I ever learn enough at least it will be there to do at a later time.


Phyllis is doing a crochet workshop at KAP! Just saying.. I know you aren't able to come. Will miss you, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Absolutely no reason to apologise Julie, and thank for the welcome, it will take a while to get to know everyone. I've read a little bit and it does come across as a very caring group. I do feel welcome already and amongst friends. ???? Ros


Thank you, Ros for that- Sam sets a high benchmark for how we treat each other- as he puts it he will have a 'come to Jesus' talk with someone seriously out of line!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you never know- I may be walking again, sometime soon!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been here for a while but have been trying to keep up.
> Gwen I haven't forgotten about that pattern. Had to put the computer room back together after DD left and keep forgetting to tell DH I would like him to do it????
> Have been keeping busy in the garden. Most things are doing good. End of the year performances starting. Went to a wonderful dance recital for 2 DGDs last night and off to a choir performance for 2 more DGDs. tomorrow evening.
> Was at the Dr. the other day and she wants me to go to physio to try to get some other muscles in my leg working to take over for the ones removed. Don't know if it will work after all this time but I guess there is no harm in trying.
> ...


It is so good to see you posting! You and your DD have been, and will continue to be, in my prayers. It is never too late for the physio to help, even if it only helps a little bit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just got home a few minutes ago, so I'm heading to bed now.
> 
> It is sad, but from what I have heard, the child was missing for about 12 hours and no missing persons report. As it's Florida, it's nearly impossible to keep all the alligators out unfortunately, they manage to get into just about anyplace where there is food for them to eat. I'm still trying to figure out where the parents were, but I have only heard second hand info from several sources, so don't really have any facts related to the incident.
> It's like the 2 or 3 year old that climbed into the gorilla cage at a zoo, people saw the child, even video'd it, but no one thought to stop him? And where was mom?
> ...


The news said, the parents were just a few feet away & the dad tried to stop the alligator but it was gone. I think it took about 12 hrs to find the body


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Poor Kimber is trying to say, " It really isn't my fault, they should make them better. I'm sorry"


Yes, they should, it never occurred to me she would have it in pieces after only an hour or so or I would have left it in the store. The last rope-thing she had lasted months. She sure loves to chew. She drags limbs out of the bush onto the lawn & chews until nothing is left but a bunch of wood chips!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh thank you, I guess it is my birthday. Just 8 minutes into it here. Yes I think I am being taken out for dinner????


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they should, it never occurred to me she would have it in pieces after only an hour or so or I would have left it in the store. The last rope-thing she had lasted months. She sure loves to chew. She drags limbs out of the bush onto the lawn & chews until nothing is left but a bunch of wood chips!


Of course she is now, that much closer to adulthood! (worse bite), I do hope for your sake, Bonnie, that she settles down, but sometimes if they are neutered very young that just does not happen. I don't recall you saying whether or not she has been speyed- but that has been my experience when it is done very early.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, glad your aunt came throughout the biopsy without complications.

Gwen, I love your deck. & all the photos, looks like you had lots of fun

Jeanette, sounds like a great vacation, safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


Of course it's OK, we love chatting with lots of people, the more the merrier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


That sounds great, always good to have good friends. I didn't realize it was less expensive to live in Florida. 
We have been in most of the western states but except for Michigan & Minnisota, none of the east, hopefully some day we will get there although recently DH says he'd rather visit more of Canada, we plan to go to the Yukon/Northwest Territories in the next couple of years, we've talked with family about going to the Maritimes too but would have to fly, rent a car...... So it's more planning & much more$$$ Hopefully before we are too old & decrepit :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I am going to have to read backward from pg 38 to catch up with everyone.
> I got some bad news today and I am just not handling it well. I have a nephew, that is not yet 40, on life support for nearly 2 weeks now. At the meeting with the doctors today my brother was told it is not a matter of 'if' but 'when' he will pass. Unknown to the rest of the family he has had a heart condition. Being the type of man to take care of everyone but himself. Because of issues with the mother of his son he went on a drinking binge and ended up in ICU due to heart failure. His liver and kidneys are shutting down and it is believed his body is just too weak to continue fighting. The doctors say there is nothing more they can do. He was on dialysis for 3 consecutive days. He is a great guy and wonderful father. My heart is just breaking. He waited so long to start his family and now he may never see his little man(2 yrs old) grow up. His dad, sister and twin brother have been with him 24/7 since his admittance.
> I feel so lost at times like this. They are so far away---in Salt Lake City, Utah


Prayers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course she is now, that much closer to adulthood! (worse bite), I do hope for your sake, Bonnie, that she settles down, but sometimes if they are neutered very young that just does not happen. I don't recall you saying whether or not she has been speyed- but that has been my experience when it is done very early.


Not spayed yet, I'm not sure when DS will get that done, I thought near a year.
She seems eager to please & wants so bad to play. When the GKs come, she can hardly stand herself :sm09: She wags her tail so much her whole body goes. Our 2 other labs chew something terrible until they were 2 yrs so I'm expecting that, I just have to keep my good shoes on high ground :sm09:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds great, always good to have good friends


Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


Hi Ros , tea party is a bit like the lace party without the lace ???? We chat about anything and everything and there is no nastiness at all . Join in anytime you want to . We especially like pictures of grandchildren so some of your lovely pictures of Jackson will be most welcome , I will have to take a look over on the lace party as I haven't seen him for a while . I'm thinking he will be a proper little boy now . We show what's we are working on . You should see Bonnies quilts they are gorgeous , and Gwen is dying her own yarn along with friends and is going to make soap along with a fellow friend and KPer , you will me made very welcome and soon get to know everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


Sounds like you have a real nice family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


Lovely photo, always nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Ros , tea party is a bit like the lace party without the lace ???? We chat about anything and everything and there is no nastiness at all . Join in anytime you want to . We especially like pictures of grandchildren so some of your lovely pictures of Jackson will be most welcome , I will have to take a look over on the lace party as I haven't seen him for a while . I'm thinking he will be a proper little boy now . We show what's we are working on . You should see Bonnies quilts they are gorgeous , and Gwen is dying her own yarn along with friends and is going to make soap along with a fellow friend and KPer , you will me made very welcome and soon get to know everyone


Ive looked at the lace party a few times but it's another one that gets many pages, I just can't read that much here, I spend too much time on the computer already :sm16:

I hope Mishka let's your plants survive. It's nice you have. A "free garden center". That's the best kind, often the plants survive better than those you buy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they should, it never occurred to me she would have it in pieces after only an hour or so or I would have left it in the store. The last rope-thing she had lasted months. She sure loves to chew. She drags limbs out of the bush onto the lawn & chews until nothing is left but a bunch of wood chips!


Kimber sounds a bit like mishka . She loves to chew on tree limbs she even dragged one home with her when she was younger chewed on it till it was nearly gone . Luckily she does not chew on anything in the house . She will chew some dog toys to bits in 2 seconds and yet others especially her stuffed toys she will carry gently round the garden as if they were puppies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


Lovely picture , nice to meet you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> My nephew passes away. I am heartsick. Jarrold Harris 8/3/1978-6/15/2016


I am so sorry to hear this. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GS has track & field today so I'm going there but it's so nasty out I can't believe they didn't cancel it & reschedule, the wind is crazy 40mph gusts & it's 10C/50F. DS2 just came in & said it's freezing
The kids are sure going to have a fun day, NOT, don't the grandparent will have much fun either. It looks like it could start to rain at anytime.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture a panda with a bad hair day ðHere you are I went looking for mine and mishka s first selfie not a good picture as I have what my sons call my "doh look" on . When I'm thinking hard I always have my mouth open ð®
> I'm shutting my eyes and pressing send as I really do not like pictures of myself and I know this is going to come out big and now I'm just procrastinating so here goes


Lovely photo of you both! You look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not spayed yet, I'm not sure when DS will get that done, I thought near a year.
> She seems eager to please & wants so bad to play. When the GKs come, she can hardly stand herself :sm09: She wags her tail so much her whole body goes. Our 2 other labs chew something terrible until they were 2 yrs so I'm expecting that, I just have to keep my good shoes on high ground :sm09:


My golden Lab never learned not to get into the rubbish, but was wonderful cleaner upper when my two were learning to eat by themselves! I hope there is no chance of an accidental mating.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Ros , tea party is a bit like the lace party without the lace ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ We chat about anything and everything and there is no nastiness at all . Join in anytime you want to . We especially like pictures of grandchildren so some of your lovely pictures of Jackson will be most welcome , I will have to take a look over on the lace party as I haven't seen him for a while . I'm thinking he will be a proper little boy now . We show what's we are working on . You should see Bonnies quilts they are gorgeous , and Gwen is dying her own yarn along with friends and is going to make soap along with a fellow friend and KPer , you will me made very welcome and soon get to know everyone


Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much sisters( joke between me and Ros ) it must run in the family ????
> I've just had some good news that I was about to share with everyone here
> My oldest has just come back from the hospital and been told that the chemo he is on now has slowed the cancer down and his lovely doctor has put his name down for some new treatments which are on trial so today I'm doing the happy dance ????


That is wonderful news! I will do the happy dance with you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS has track & field today so I'm going there but it's so nasty out I can't believe they didn't cancel it & reschedule, the wind is crazy 40mph gusts & it's 10C/50F. DS2 just came in & said it's freezing
> The kids are sure going to have a fun day, NOT, don't the grandparent will have much fun either. It looks like it could start to rain at anytime.


And this is high Summer! Dear oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


Ros, you will meet Agnes' Quinn one day- he has just been on holiday to the Costa del Sol, and looked as if he had flown all his life, although it was his first trip abroad, Agnes(cr) is anther very fine knitter of lace.
Thank you so much for sharing these photos of Jackson!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up! I didn't think that was going to happen this week! page 64


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


He is beautiful Ros . Still got his lovely dark curls . I must have seen him more recently than I thought because he hasn't changed a bit . Another beautiful grandchild to add to all the other beautiful and handsome grandchildren here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That is wonderful news! I will do the happy dance with you!


Thank you Tami .Son and DIL have just been for a visit , they both looked a bit more relaxed which is a good thing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS has track & field today so I'm going there but it's so nasty out I can't believe they didn't cancel it & reschedule, the wind is crazy 40mph gusts & it's 10C/50F. DS2 just came in & said it's freezing
> The kids are sure going to have a fun day, NOT, don't the grandparent will have much fun either. It looks like it could start to rain at anytime.


Hope the rain holds off till the kids are finished . Think you are having similar weather to us . A lady told me that it was forecast glorious warm sunny days through the whole summer months , well it's now June 17th and I think we have had about 6 days of warm weather and the rest have just been miserable


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, it's true! They have legs and wander. IT IS NOT OUR AGING BRAINS!
Margaret, have fun with Elizabeth.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RosD, Jackson is adorable, he looks so happy.
MrsVette, beautiful pic of you and extended family.
Gwen, love the pics and deep color of the yarn. Looks so fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a doctor's appointment at 3:30 this afternoon. i can hear "it's about time" being said all over the world. lol

anyhow - i have my opening done and will open at five. if i am not back by five - kate will you open (i assume it is kate doing the summaries) with your summaries and i will add my opening when i get back. thank you. sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a doctor's appointment at 3:30 this afternoon. i can hear "it's about time" being said all over the world. lol
> 
> anyhow - i have my opening done and will open at five. if i am not back by five - kate will you open (i assume it is kate doing the summaries) with your summaries and i will add my opening when i get back. thank you. sam


I believe it will be Kate, Sam- certainly if it were me, I have had no notice!!!!! And Kate doesn't do that! And of course it's far too early for Margaret. I am glad you are going for a check up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a doctor's appointment at 3:30 this afternoon. i can hear "it's about time" being said all over the world. lol
> 
> anyhow - i have my opening done and will open at five. if i am not back by five - kate will you open (i assume it is kate doing the summaries) with your summaries and i will add my opening when i get back. thank you. sam


Yes Sam it is me on 'summary duty' and that's no problem to open this weeks KTP if you're not back. I'll give you until 10 past then go for it! You're right, there were sighs of relief all around the world when you said you were finally seeing the doctor! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.
Sam, hope doc can help you getting well. Healing energy sent your way.
Finished washing and reconditioning hall and bathroom floors. Went to gym to water jog but pool closed due to ph problem. So did weight exercises and came home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tis me - tis time

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409766-1.html#9242516


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.

We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

So good to see your post and that you went to the doctor. Just hope no relapses! Wonderful recipes! Made me hungry so have to find something for dinner. With some of the new recipes will have to add more to shopping list. Do take care and again thanks!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Jackson is a real cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


Lovely to share in the occasion Agnes!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


Loved the photos and especially the smiles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> RosD, Jackson is adorable, he looks so happy.
> MrsVette, beautiful pic of you and extended family.
> Gwen, love the pics and deep color of the yarn. Looks so fun.


Ditto to all of the above!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all on a cloudy Auckland morning. We have been out for morning coffee at a big mall and I decided to pop into a store for yarn to make 2nd baby blanket, for the boy twin coming. I haven't finished first one yet but thought I would get organised anyway. This is what I bought, the balls are large 400gm and 300gms so they go a long way, at $20 each they're quite economical to buy, and are acrylic yarn too, so can be easily washed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much RookieRetiree, I will definitely join in. ????


We will enjoy hearing from you. We love to hear what is going on and what you might be crafting. Such a friendly group.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


So glad that you have such caring people so close to you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


Jackson is adorable. I know he brings great joy into your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all on a cloudy Auckland morning. We have been out for morning coffee at a big mall and I decided to pop into a store for yarn to make 2nd baby blanket, for the boy twin coming. I haven't finished first one yet but thought I would get organised anyway. This is what I bought, the balls are large 400gm and 300gms so they go a long way, at $20 each they're quite economical to buy, and are acrylic yarn too, so can be easily washed.


I am feeling the cold today! I have my heater on! I am curious to know where you actually went? The colours look very boyish!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Julie, 
We went upto Sylvia Park, and I got the yarn in the Warehouse there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Julie,
> We went upto Sylvia Park, and I got the yarn in the Warehouse there.


On the odd occasion when I have been there- the Warehouse has been quite exceptional value- I used to go with my dad- so that would be prior to 2008, when my dad broke his two top vertebrae in a fall.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The Warehouse has improved like a lot from what it used to sell. I like the one in Takanini village, but they are big stores which involves a bit of walking, not easy for you with your bad hip right now. Brrr it's cold in your bones damp today, am all rigged up in my afghan on the couch, munching a cheese scone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the mornings also. I used to be able to sleep 8 hours and sometimes even more, but that was so so long ago. For the last 10 years or so, I'm happy if I get 4 hours all in one stretch and 6 hours is a fantastic treat. Last night was up and down. I slept for about 2 hours and then was up for an hour, then back to sleep for about and hour and a half and up again for an hour. The last bit of sleep was for about 2 hours. I don't think I get enough REM sleep when it's broken up like that. But, I'm sure that it's because I was "prepacking" everything in my head for our trip to Texas. We're leaving today. We're shooting for a 1:00 p.m. departure, but I'll be happy if it's by 3:00 p.m. I still have some odds and ends to do for work and then get busy with loading the suitcase and the car....it's going to be loaded.
> 
> I talked with our Dreamweaver yesterday and she's still fighting some kind of infection that she's had for nearly six weeks. It's left her with fluid in the ears and a terrible cough. She says she's up to getting together when we're down there so I'm looking forward to that. I'm hoping to see Pammie too. I think my DH will get along very well with Jynx's DH so it should be a good time.
> 
> ...


Have a safe wonderful trip, say hi to New Braunfels and S.A. for us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thinks it hilarious leaving the meat out the burger- mind you if had been out the area by the time found out it wouldn't be as funny.
> Good that your aunt made it through the biopsy with no hassles.


 :sm24:

And she looked better today than we've seen her in a quite a while, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


It's wonderful that you have them and so close by that you all are able to enjoy being with each other but have your own space to go home to. 
I can imagine that Florida would be much less expensive than NY, especially the city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The news said, the parents were just a few feet away & the dad tried to stop the alligator but it was gone. I think it took about 12 hrs to find the body


That makes more sense than what I had heard for sure, I couldn't imagine the parents not reporting the child missing for that long but then again, now a days you just don't know about people sometimes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


You make a great looking happy family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


Oh what an adorable little one, I sincerely think that the TP has the best looking grands of any.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


Congrats to the couple and you all. 
Great photos. Quinn looks like he was paying close attention, the cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all on a cloudy Auckland morning. We have been out for morning coffee at a big mall and I decided to pop into a store for yarn to make 2nd baby blanket, for the boy twin coming. I haven't finished first one yet but thought I would get organised anyway. This is what I bought, the balls are large 400gm and 300gms so they go a long way, at $20 each they're quite economical to buy, and are acrylic yarn too, so can be easily washed.


Oh Yum!!! Lovely yarns and that is a good value.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Warehouse has improved like a lot from what it used to sell. I like the one in Takanini village, but they are big stores which involves a bit of walking, not easy for you with your bad hip right now. Brrr it's cold in your bones damp today, am all rigged up in my afghan on the couch, munching a cheese scone.


I have only bought a phone card from the Takanini one- did not get a good look around! 
I love fresh baked cheese scones!
I will snuggle under my mohair throw when I watch the news later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what an adorable little one, I sincerely think that the TP has the best looking grands of any.


With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive looked at the lace party a few times but it's another one that gets many pages, I just can't read that much here, I spend too much time on the computer already :sm16:
> 
> I hope Mishka let's your plants survive. It's nice you have. A "free garden center". That's the best kind, often the plants survive better than those you buy.


I've kept off the Lace Party for the same reason


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


He is having such fun-what a wonderful smile.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More yarn dyeing...


You two look like you are having a grand time and you are sure coming up with beautiful colours. 
Should start a little business and sell them????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is so good to see you posting! You and your DD have been, and will continue to be, in my prayers. It is never too late for the physio to help, even if it only helps a little bit.


Thank you tami


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds great, always good to have good friends. I didn't realize it was less expensive to live in Florida.
> We have been in most of the western states but except for Michigan & Minnisota, none of the east, hopefully some day we will get there although recently DH says he'd rather visit more of Canada, we plan to go to the Yukon/Northwest Territories in the next couple of years, we've talked with family about going to the Maritimes too but would have to fly, rent a car...... So it's more planning & much more$$$ Hopefully before we are too old & decrepit :sm09:


That is where I want to go Bonnie. I want to visit the Maritime Provinces , Newfoundland and Labrador. I have heard they are so beautiful and love the pictures I have seen.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


What a great picture????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


What a cutie????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


What a sweet face on that boy????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What a sweet face on that boy????


I've not had time with him since 2012, but by all accounts he is a very sweet child. I may try to organise going south for his eighth birthday.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


beautiful eyes x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> beautiful eyes x


Thanks!
He is by all accounts rather a special child, pity they are so far away.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> He is by all accounts rather a special child, pity they are so far away.


its a shame that they are not babies/toddlers for long


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Absolutely no reason to apologise Julie, and thank for the welcome, it will take a while to get to know everyone. I've read a little bit and it does come across as a very caring group. I do feel welcome already and amongst friends. ???? Ros


 :sm11: Yes this group is just like a loving family.... very caring indeed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Phyllis is doing a crochet workshop at KAP! Just saying.. I know you aren't able to come. Will miss you, though!


That will be a great workshop.... wish I could come but its just tooooo far and toooo expensive. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> its a shame that they are not babies/toddlers for long


That is so true.
Sadly there's not nearly as many photos of him, so far as I am aware, as there are of the DGD. I think it reflects the fact that Bronwen has just been so busy with her studies, and now working fulltime.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they should, it never occurred to me she would have it in pieces after only an hour or so or I would have left it in the store. The last rope-thing she had lasted months. She sure loves to chew. She drags limbs out of the bush onto the lawn & chews until nothing is left but a bunch of wood chips!


I remember Oscar going through heaps of toys.... I found that a kong with some treats in it kept (and still does) him pretty busy and they are tough. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I remember Oscar going through heaps of toys.... I found that a kong with some treats in it kept (and still does) him pretty busy and they are tough. Good luck.


I had a ball that you could load with treats for Ringo- he was supremely uninterested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> its a shame that they are not babies/toddlers for long


Isn't it- they grow so quickly.
Elizabeth has made no further progress with crawling etc. She loves her feet and when being held she will walk off to where she wants to go. But no where near standing alone yet. Looking more and more like she won't be much of a crawler. But all the better as they fly to Sicily in about 5 weeks- a non mobile baby will be much better for them to manage.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it- they grow so quickly.
> Elizabeth has made no further progress with crawling etc. She loves her feet and when being held she will walk off to where she wants to go. But no where near standing alone yet. Looking more and more like she won't be much of a crawler. But all the better as they fly to Sicily in about 5 weeks- a non mobile baby will be much better for them to manage.


None of my 3 crawled much,son shuffled about on his bum, lassie just rolled, then they were up and off...no stopping them then


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He is beautiful Ros . Still got his lovely dark curls . I must have seen him more recently than I thought because he hasn't changed a bit . Another beautiful grandchild to add to all the other beautiful and handsome grandchildren here


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks fun and your porch seems a perfect place to work, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

LOVE the photo of you girls! Glad you had fun!


Gweniepooh said:


> More yarn dyeing...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip, Rookie! Love the beaches at Pensacola! Enjoy!


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the mornings also. I used to be able to sleep 8 hours and sometimes even more, but that was so so long ago. For the last 10 years or so, I'm happy if I get 4 hours all in one stretch and 6 hours is a fantastic treat. Last night was up and down. I slept for about 2 hours and then was up for an hour, then back to sleep for about and hour and a half and up again for an hour. The last bit of sleep was for about 2 hours. I don't think I get enough REM sleep when it's broken up like that. But, I'm sure that it's because I was "prepacking" everything in my head for our trip to Texas. We're leaving today. We're shooting for a 1:00 p.m. departure, but I'll be happy if it's by 3:00 p.m. I still have some odds and ends to do for work and then get busy with loading the suitcase and the car....it's going to be loaded.
> 
> I talked with our Dreamweaver yesterday and she's still fighting some kind of infection that she's had for nearly six weeks. It's left her with fluid in the ears and a terrible cough. She says she's up to getting together when we're down there so I'm looking forward to that. I'm hoping to see Pammie too. I think my DH will get along very well with Jynx's DH so it should be a good time.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, Ros!


RosD said:


> Hi Bonnie, I just saw a photo of Sonja and wanted to comment, I hope that's ok with everyone. I haven't been on Knitting Tea Party before, so I don't really know anything about it. ???? Ros


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you have good friends - so important.


mrsvette said:


> His whole family is! They call, text and pop over everyday. If I don't answer a Jimmy text the Ma goes to Ma Ma then MOM and then the landline or cell phone rings! Laughs everyday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How are you feeling, Sam?


thewren said:


> gwen - this will give you something to knit on while dd is gone for the summer. and anyone else that is interested in some summer knitting. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Mountain-Dawn-Knit-Top-From-Rowan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo! Nice to "meet" you!


mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photos!


agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, he is adorable!


Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> None of my 3 crawled much,son shuffled about on his bum, lassie just rolled, then they were up and off...no stopping them then


She used rolling the other day to get to Mum.
Vicky said that crawling is not classed as a milestone as so many children skip it.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all on a cloudy Auckland morning. We have been out for morning coffee at a big mall and I decided to pop into a store for yarn to make 2nd baby blanket, for the boy twin coming. I haven't finished first one yet but thought I would get organised anyway. This is what I bought, the balls are large 400gm and 300gms so they go a long way, at $20 each they're quite economical to buy, and are acrylic yarn too, so can be easily washed.


Oh Fran those colors are terrific for the baby afghan. At least now you're all set to start when finished with first one! No more frogging I hope!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


Julie he is such a handsome lad! The photo was absolutely perfect and almost looked like a greeting card. His eyes just glow and love the hat! Do hope you can see him in the near future. Are you still cold today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, he is adorable!


Thank you, I think he is a darling- he is very busy learning words to read, and numbers, of course.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you have good friends - so important.


Yes they certainly are! DH and I used to vacation in Strasberg many times during the year. You anywhere near there? DH was into trains and I the crafts and both loved the food! One thing I miss now that in Florida. Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie he is such a handsome lad! The photo was absolutely perfect and almost looked like a greeting card. His eyes just glow and love the hat! Do hope you can see him in the near future. Are you still cold today?


[I think so too] Thank you. The chances of getting down to see him at the moment are pretty remote- occasionally he will ring for a bed time story.

I have had the heater on for most of the day- but now it is not exceptionally cold.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [I think so too] Thank you. The chances of getting down to see him at the moment are pretty remote- occasionally he will ring for a bed time story.


I bet you have lots of great stories! Sure hope things change for the good and soon! :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I bet you have lots of great stories! Sure hope things change for the good and soon! :sm01:


Thanks!
The big problem is getting over Cook Strait- puts the cost up rather- then I have to have Ringo boarded- and pay for a motel.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> The big problem is getting over Cook Strait- puts the cost up rather- then I have to have Ringo boarded- and pay for a motel.


Yes that's a lot to deal with but your surgery takes priority. Sure hope not much longer for that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes that's a lot to deal with but your surgery takes priority. Sure hope not much longer for that!


I have no answers at present, sort of hope it will be spring not winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so happy to see that Sonja has gotten better news for her son. May he continue to gain strength and energy as he fights the cancer.
> 
> EJS...So sorry to hear of nephew's passing and a little boy who won't have his daddy to help him grow up. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that Bella is gaining strength. Her parents must be so happy to have her home.

I'm without my computer until late Monday. Getting anew one. In the meantime have to use my iPad. Very slow typing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really tired so going to bed soon. Will post a few pictures of our yarn dyeing now and more tomorrow. Had a great time.


That is a beautiful blue. I see you're wearing a mask. Are the fumes really strong?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, it's been a loonngg day, got up at 3am and headed to Denver by about 3:30am to pick up Carly at the airport, she landed and made her way to baggage with no problems except that they sent her to baggage 7 instead of baggage 5, what in the world did we do before cell phones? lol
> Lord she's gotten tall. We stopped in Cheyenne and did a little shopping, needed a case of water for vacation, and a few other things, she's discovered that she doesn't like Medool (sp) Dates, lol, and we stopped at Dress Barn to pick up our layaway, then we went to Kohls and got David a pair of shoes on sale and got Carly a swimsuit half price. We ran through McDonalds since we were all starving and they forgot the hamburger on Carly's cheeseburger. lol The kid at the counter and were laughing about it when I took it in, but the manager wasn't terribly amused, there are worse things than no meat on the burger and we were in the lot when we discovered it, so it wasn't a big deal, but we were so tired it was hilarious. lol
> David should be home in about an hour or so.
> 
> ...


Good news that your aunt didn't have difficulty with the biopsy. I know it!s always a concern about the possibility of the lung collapsing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More yarn dyeing...


I see you two are hamming it up . Your porch looks beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having been in Florida quite often when my Mom was there, I'd often see alligators just meandering around. They have no boundaries! So any area with water is very likely to have alligators who may just take up residence. The locals know this and there should definitely have been signs posted - and probably will from now on--only it took such an awful tragedy to get that to happen. I'm not sure what a resort would do to keep them out - if they captured and relocated them, it would be a constant vigilance; and they certainly couldn't kill them or there would be an uproar about that. Just a tragic situation;


I did hear that the dad tried to get the boy away from the gator but just couldn't. The authorities pulled 5 of them out of the lagoon and euthanized all of them looking for the boy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the mornings also. I used to be able to sleep 8 hours and sometimes even more, but that was so so long ago. For the last 10 years or so, I'm happy if I get 4 hours all in one stretch and 6 hours is a fantastic treat. Last night was up and down. I slept for about 2 hours and then was up for an hour, then back to sleep for about and hour and a half and up again for an hour. The last bit of sleep was for about 2 hours. I don't think I get enough REM sleep when it's broken up like that. But, I'm sure that it's because I was "prepacking" everything in my head for our trip to Texas. We're leaving today. We're shooting for a 1:00 p.m. departure, but I'll be happy if it's by 3:00 p.m. I still have some odds and ends to do for work and then get busy with loading the suitcase and the car....it's going to be loaded.
> 
> I talked with our Dreamweaver yesterday and she's still fighting some kind of infection that she's had for nearly six weeks. It's left her with fluid in the ears and a terrible cough. She says she's up to getting together when we're down there so I'm looking forward to that. I'm hoping to see Pammie too. I think my DH will get along very well with Jynx's DH so it should be a good time.
> 
> ...


.
So sorry that Jynx is having a rough time. Ever since she began looking after her mom, she seems to have become run down. She and her DH nee d to go away so they can r est .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got some plants from my free garden centre ( i.e. nieces garden ) and I've been planting them this morning under the watchful eye of Mishka who wasn't happy that they were going in her back garden . We had a chat about her leaving them alone or she will be in trouble so far she seems to have listened , I put a climber in that I grew from a cutting and there are leaves on it so hopefully that will cover some of the fence where the flower border used to be grass is growing well , Rose tree has buds on it so hopefully I might have a lot more colour than I thought this summer


I hope Mishka behaves her self. I have a clematis that looks sick. The top leaves are wilting. I thought it needed water but now I'm thinking I over watered it. I hope it won't die.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I have "extended" family. When I moved down in September '15 was 5 miles away and now 7 houses. Spend lots of time together with them. They have a pool so don't have the extra expense or maintenance to deal with. They're like my DS, DIL and GS. Met them at a car show back in '08. From the first time we met DS, Jimmy, called me Ma and has ever since. Has been a blessing over the years and always there especially when DH became ill and then passed. The only "family of friends" that has stuck by me. When he retired (early age) and moved to FL said he didn't want me to stay in NY. Things are far less expensive and can enjoy my "golden" years nicely. Have a super day!


Sounds like you have a great relationship. My stepson lives in FL but has never invited me to visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to get off. Me iPad needs charging . TTYL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you have a great relationship. My stepson lives in FL but has never invited me to visit.


That's a shame! Hope he does one day soon! I love it here too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


Lovely photo mrsvette. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Ros , tea party is a bit like the lace party without the lace ???? We chat about anything and everything and there is no nastiness at all . Join in anytime you want to . We especially like pictures of grandchildren so some of your lovely pictures of Jackson will be most welcome , I will have to take a look over on the lace party as I haven't seen him for a while . I'm thinking he will be a proper little boy now . We show what's we are working on . You should see Bonnies quilts they are gorgeous , and Gwen is dying her own yarn along with friends and is going to make soap along with a fellow friend and KPer , you will me made very welcome and soon get to know everyone


Thank you Sonja. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros, you will meet Agnes' Quinn one day- he has just been on holiday to the Costa del Sol, and looked as if he had flown all his life, although it was his first trip abroad, Agnes(cr) is anther very fine knitter of lace.
> Thank you so much for sharing these photos of Jackson!


You're welcome Julie, you know how much I love to share photos of that gorgeous lil man. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> He is beautiful Ros . Still got his lovely dark curls . I must have seen him more recently than I thought because he hasn't changed a bit . Another beautiful grandchild to add to all the other beautiful and handsome grandchildren here


Thank you Sonja, he is a beautiful little darling and very nice natured too. Since you're my sister, that makes you related to him!!! ???? Ros


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie, you know how much I love to share photos of that gorgeous lil man. ????


Ros a few pages back you will find a link to the new Tea Party. We start a new TP every week- usually Sam starts us off. So come and join us there

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409766-1.html#9242516 here it is


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> RosD, Jackson is adorable, he looks so happy.


Thank you sassafras123.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


Thank you agnescr. Beautiful wedding photos. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Jackson is a real cutie!


Thank you purl2diva. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> We will enjoy hearing from you. We love to hear what is going on and what you might be crafting. Such a friendly group.


Thank you pacer. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Jackson is adorable. I know he brings great joy into your life.


Thank you pacer, he does bring great joy into our lives, he's a darling and of course I'm not biased. ????????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what an adorable little one, I sincerely think that the TP has the best looking grands of any.


Thank you Poledra65, I'm looking forward to seeing all of them.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


He is a handsome little sweetie Julie. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darowil said:


> He is having such fun-what a wonderful smile.


Thank you darowil, Jackson loves playing with water. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mags7 said:


> What a cutie????


Thank you mags7. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm11: Yes this group is just like a loving family.... very caring indeed.


Thank you sugarsugar, that's great. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Welcome, Ros!


Thank you oneapril. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ROS..... we have started a new Tea Party.... a new one starts every Saturday (our time).... Darrowil has put up the link at the top of this page... I hope you find us....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darowil said:


> Ros a few pages back you will find a link to the new Tea Party. We start a new TP every week- usually Sam starts us off. So come and join us there
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409766-1.html#9242516 here it is


Thank you darowil. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> ROS..... we have started a new Tea Party.... a new one starts every Saturday (our time).... Darrowil has put up the link at the top of this page... I hope you find us....


Thank you sugarsugar, I just wanted to reply to comments here first. I hope that is ok. I will come and join you now. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you sugarsugar, I just wanted to reply to comments here first. I hope that is ok. I will come and join you now. ????


Oh yes, we were just worried that you might not have realised that we have started on a new week.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, we were just worried that you might not have realised that we have started on a new week.


Thank you sugarsugar. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie, you know how much I love to share photos of that gorgeous lil man. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He is a handsome little sweetie Julie. ???? Ros


He is a great big 6 year old now! But his best girl-friend is his big sister- which I thought rather lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Absolutely no reason to apologise Julie, and thank for the welcome, it will take a while to get to know everyone. I've read a little bit and it does come across as a very caring group. I do feel welcome already and amongst friends. ???? Ros


Welcome from Ontario, Canada. It's always a pleasure to have newcomers to the Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you! Am so blessed! Pic of myself with extended family. Jimmy and his dear wife (truly an angel), Melissa.


A lovely photo of the three of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much, here's my darling grandson Jackson.????


He sure is a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello been a busy few days have not commented but have read the posts,good that Sam finally seeing doctor maybe get to the root of the problem, some great pictures, loved the dying pictures Gwen,hello to the new visitors, condolences and hugs,Jackson looks a right cutie.
> 
> We have had a quiet family wedding...ex and his partner and Quinns Grandadwill so I will post a couple of pictures


Very nice family pictures. Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of gorgeous grands, I thought I would boast about my handsome fellow- an old photo, but I love it! So did Fale- he used to talk to him, whenever he saw this photo.


He was a wee charmer. Bet he's quite the handsome one now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> He was a wee charmer. Bet he's quite the handsome one now.


I reckon so!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe wonderful trip, say hi to New Braunfels and S.A. for us!


I will. On our way to Dallas. I think OK must be as big as Texas.. We've been driving forevet..lots of construction. Ask David about trailer tails


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> .
> So sorry that Jynx is having a rough time. Ever since she began looking after her mom, she seems to have become run down. She and her DH nee d to go away so they can r est .


Her Mom is now near brothet's in MO so I'm hoping Jynx and Gerry can recuperate.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Welcome from Ontario, Canada. It's always a pleasure to have newcomers to the Tea Party.


Thank you budasha. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> He sure is a cutie.


Thank you budasha, I think so too. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Her Mom is now near brothet's in MO so I'm hoping Jynx and Gerry can recuperate.


At last- she sure needed one of them to step up and share the responsibility.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you sugarsugar, I just wanted to reply to comments here first. I hope that is ok. I will come and join you now. ????


As you see many of us do keep posting here- but as a newbie thought you may not have realised that we move onto a new one. I do like you and comment on the old one when I first get back to it after Sam starts the new one.


----------

